# The Next Level



## Miss LeDix (Mar 22, 2002)

It's true. I'm starting a new journal. 

Thanks to dvlmn666 for inspiring me to come up with a cool name for this thread. And the hubby helped brainstorm as well.

I called this thread 'The Next Level' because I feel the need to get more serious about my level of fitness. I have been doing pretty well, but I can do better. I can eat cleaner, I can lift heavier and harder, I can run faster. 

I know I CAN do it, but the question is, WILL I do it? I am hoping that this journal will provide me with some accountability. I am also hoping that people will post in my journal with thier thoughts and advice on how I can improve. 

As some of you know, I am currently on Body for Life. Today is Day 47 of my first 12 week challenge. I am enjoying it so far, and do feel that I have made progress. I see more definition in my arms and abs. My legs, I'm not so sure about. 

Strength: Dedication to fitness. I wake up M-F at 4:40 to go to the gym and workout. I eat clean most of the time. Which brings us to my...

Weakness: Sugar. As in jellybeans. Lollipops. Hershey Kisses. Starburst. Peppermint Patties. I could go on, but do I really need to? 

I'm rambling now, so I guess I'll stop. I will post food for today shortly.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 22, 2002)

*Friday, 03/22*

Meal 1: Three eggs omelette (all whites, no yolk), half an apple
Meal 2: Four scrambled eggs (three whites, one yolk), 1/2 cup oatmeal with honey/cinammon
Meal 3: 1/2 cup cottage cheese, banana
Meal 4: One piece honey wheat bread, sliced Boars Head chicken breast, green beans
Meal 5: Four hard boiled eggs (all whites), whole apple
Meal 6: Chicken, potatoes, broccoli, challah bread, craisins, chocolate cake-type things

Reasons why today was not a 'clean' day: four hershey kisses, six or seven small pink wafer-type things, one chocolate nougat thing, one starburst lollipop

Workout was upperbody. Consisted of chest, shoulders, back, triceps, and biceps. I just don't feel like posting the details.

I am very,very,very,very tired right now. Luckily I can sleep a little later tomorrow morning. But not too late, since I want to get to the gym around 8:00am.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 22, 2002)

awwww shucks, I didn't do anything. But cool name for the thread I like it. 

Hey you forgot twix, reeses, and gummybears heeheheh

hmmm gonna have to cardio extra tomorrow just thinkin about all these cool things heheeh

Glad you came over here, It's alot more relaxed and layed back. Just look at my post total and you'll see that, I'm almost at 3/4 of what I had over at the other place in just over a week lmao

and to save kuso the time I'll say it: post a pic of your legs and we'll decide for ya


----------



## kuso (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks for that dvlmn 

A new journel to pornalize! Mmmmmm....just what the doctor ordered  lol

I`m kinda surprised your avatar is still up Miss P............... did it start to grow on you?? It is VERY nice


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 22, 2002)

Hey, we are both going to have to do some serious cardio tomorrow? I already have mine all planned out and it my pre-packed gym bag. That is one of my favorite things about BFL, to plan your workouts ahead. 

I do like it here, it seems less populated. 

I need to take some pics of my legs. True.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 22, 2002)

Here we go. Leg pics taken about ten minutes ago. Note the socks, they are quite the fashion accessory.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 22, 2002)

Side pose of legs.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 22, 2002)

Infamous bootie of Miss LeDix


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Thanks for that dvlmn
> 
> A new journel to pornalize! Mmmmmm....just what the doctor ordered  lol
> ...



kuso, what have you done to dvlmn? He seemed like such a nice guy...until he got to know you! I should have warned him about you.  

What if we make a deal, kuso? For every pornal comment you make, you also have to make a fitness/health related comment. That way, it's a win/win situation. What do you say?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 22, 2002)

How could I forget Miss LeDix herself?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 22, 2002)

hey now, what's this "seemed"  

and your right, your legs are almost as white as mine **s** but not quite. But I do think they are well defined.

ouch still hurtin from the "seemed" over here,  

oh yeah cute pup


----------



## kuso (Mar 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> kuso, what have you done to dvlmn? He seemed like such a nice guy...until he got to know you! I should have warned him about you.
> ...



Um....I think thats just dvlmn`s real character coming out now  

At least you replied to this post....I was begining to think I must be on your ignor list 

A deal.....I`ll try...hows that??

BTW.......nice butt


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 23, 2002)

*Sunday, 03/23/02*

Day 48 of BFL

Did thirty minutes of intervals on treadmill and about five minutes of intense ab work. 

Meal 1: Three egg omelette (all whites), half an applie
Meal 2: Cottage cheese, banana
Meal 3: Sliced turkey, one piece of honey wheat bread, steamed broccoli, a few woven wheats, a small bit of humus
Meal 4: Four boiled eggs (three white, one yolk), apple
Meal 5: Chicken, green beans, one piece of honey wheat bread



So far, so good on the sweets..have only had about eight skittles Also had one tootsie pop, and two zotz. Kuso, know what zots are?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> I`m kinda surprised your avatar is still up Miss P............... did it start to grow on you?? It is VERY nice



kuso, I changed it! To a cute pic of you-know-who. I'll be taking my eight week photos soon, maybe I'll change it again then. 

Hope you're not too disappointed.


----------



## kuso (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh NOOOOOOOOOO  .......what happened to he avatar!!!!

 Looks to me like you`ve got a serious body hair problem happening there. 

BTW...what are skittles?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 23, 2002)

how the heck can you only eat 8 skittles?  lol, that's why I never even try to get some because the whole bag would be gone lol

www.skittles.com lol can't beleive you haven't heard of skittles kuso, they have been around forever


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> how the heck can you only eat 8 skittles?  lol, that's why I never even try to get some because the whole bag would be gone lol
> 
> www.skittles.com lol can't beleive you haven't heard of skittles kuso, they have been around forever



I was lucky with the skittles today..I was at a nail salon and they had a machine where you paid a quarter and got a small handful of skittles...I think only about eight came out...

yes, kuso, what up with that? Skittles rock!  Er, I mean, they suck.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Oh NOOOOOOOOOO  .......what happened to he avatar!!!!
> 
> Looks to me like you`ve got a serious body hair problem happening there.
> ...



A post from kuso that has no pornality. But yet, no fitness/health subject matter either. 

I guess it's a start!


----------



## kuso (Mar 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> A post from kuso that has no pornality. But yet, no fitness/health subject matter either.
> ...



Hey 

Do you realise just how hard that was to post without being pornal????? 

You want a health tip???? After some extensive reaserch, helped by dvlmn, my tip for the day would be....don`t eat Skittles


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 23, 2002)

Er, yes, I know that I should not eat skittles. But you see, I have this addiction to sugar.

Hello. My name is Miss LeDix, and I'm addicted to candy. And I also have too much body hair (according to kuso).

Thanks, Dr. Kusoness, for that diagnosis. Jeez!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 23, 2002)

well kuso, glad I could help ya with that. **efg**

and ok, now I know why you only had like 8 of them.  proud of you for not getting more then


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay, okay...fess up..what does 'efg' mean?


----------



## kuso (Mar 23, 2002)

I`d tell you, but I`m not allowed to post pornal comments it seems. 

BTW.....it must be almost midnight over there....what are you doing up?????


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2002)

Miss D.....when you're ready to take it to the next level....let me know and I'll fix that diet for ya


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I`d tell you, but I`m not allowed to post pornal comments it seems.
> 
> BTW.....it must be almost midnight over there....what are you doing up?????



You better tell me what efg means.

Actually, it was after 1am when I posted last...can you believe it? I took a two hour nap yesterday afternoon, so I was up way late last night. Shocking!  

I must go reply to w8's post..the implications of it scare me.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Miss D.....when you're ready to take it to the next level....let me know and I'll fix that diet for ya


 

This posts scares me and excites me at the same time.  

w8, as you may know, I'm on Body for Life right now. I'm in my 8th week of a 12 week program, and I want to finish it so I can say I stuck with it and did not give up. The basis of the BFL diet is to eat six meals a day. Include a protien and a carb at every meal, and to add a vegetable to two meals. Does that make sense? And does that coincide with your diet princapals? 

So, that's what I've been aiming to do. On weekends I usually only get five meals in, since I sleep later than I do during the week. 

Please also keep in mind that you've only seen two days of my diet in this journal. I have over four weeks 'journaled' over at mm.com. 

I am interested to hear what you have to say. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 24, 2002)

*Sunday, 03/24*

No workout today...day off after six days in a row at the gym.

Meal 1: Four egg omelette (three whites, one yolk), with a small bit of turkey added. Also had half of a smoothie I made for my husband. Smoothie was made with 8oz oj, 4oz milk, 1 banana, a handful of frozen strawberries, and honey...it was yummyness!

Meal 2: Chicken, 1/2 cup oats with 1 tbs of peanut butter and cinammon. The oats tastes so nasty that I did not even finish them. Yecch! 


I am going to the grocery store today. I think instead of eating sliced turkey on bread during the week at work, I will start eating half a can of tuna. Much more protien and much less sodium. Anybody else agree on that?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2002)

Fair enough....I checked out your other journal....same shit, different board  LOL....j/k, overall, your diet isn't that bad, just needs a bit of tweaking if you really want to get to the next nevel. You have been eating virtually the same thing since you started. It's time to mix it up a bit!

I can understand wanting to stick w/ the BFL and I respect that. I'm not gonna ask you to change much. 6 meals, 5 on w/e is good. I agree w/ the protein at every meal of course. I don't think the carbs at *every * meal is good and I see a definite lack of fat in your diet!

However, despite this, if you really want to take it to the next level, you need to get control of your unmentionables! Until you do, you will not reach the next level! I am not trying to be mean or scare you, I'm trying to help. Every time you eat sugar or a high glycemic food that converts to sugar rapidly, you release insulin. YOU CAN NOT BURN FAT IN THE PRESENCE OF INSULIN!!! I capped that cause it's important. Every time you release insulin you halt fat-burning for several hrs...if you've got sugar in every meal, which you do BTW, you are not burning fat!

So the key to losing fat, and not muscle, is controlling insulin. How do you do that? Protein, fibre and fat will blunt a response from a carb. As long as your carb is slow-burning (low GI) and sugar-free, you will be able to control your insulin response and stay in fat-burning space.

So my suggestions for your diet would be to include fat in every meal and get rid of the sugar/high GI carbs. An example tweak would be: 

Meal 1: Three eggs omelette (all whites, no yolk), half an apple 

5 eggs, 2 yolks, 1/2 cup oats w/ cinnamon, no honey! This eliminates the sugar, ups your protein and adds the necessary fat 

Meal 2: Four scrambled eggs (three whites, one yolk), 1/2 cup 
oatmeal with honey/cinammon 

 Try to mix up the diet a bit, you seem to eat the same things over and over...just like training, your body will become acustom to the diet! Try some chicken here, or whey protein, tuna, etc...anything but eggs.

An example:

30 grams of protein of choice
1 tbsp of natural peanut butter or tbsp of flax seed oil
Veggies
Strawberries


Meal 3: 1/2 cup cottage cheese, banana 

If you're going to eat cottage cheese (it does have lactose=sugar), make it full fat and add some more fat....natty p/b or flax, etc. A banana is not good at all! A sweet potato, 1/2 cup brown rice or 1/2 cup oats would be good here

Meal 4: One piece honey wheat bread, sliced Boars Head chicken breast, green beans 

Sugar = honey bread! I like your suggestion of eating the tuna (whole can) instead....add full fat mayo or olive oil for fat and flavour. Green beans are good. You could also have an apple, 1/2 grapefruit or strawberries here.

Meal 5: Four hard boiled eggs (all whites), whole apple 

Make it 6 w/ 2 ylks or add fat from other source, Or you could add your chicken here. No apple...fat, protein, veggies 

Meal 6: Chicken, potatoes, broccoli, challah bread, craisins, chocolate cake-type things 

cake? pototoes...bread...craisins  Chicken, broccoli are good, best to have protein and fat right before bed

Your thoughts?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 24, 2002)

Ahh! What a long and informative post. I may copy and paste the whole thing into my Palm so I can read it whenever I want.  

I really enjoyed the part about insulin and sugar and fat loss. I know I shouldnt' eat so much crap. I know. But I just get so weak when it comes to that kind of stuff. It's something I need to work on. I don't know what else to say. It sucks. 

I like your suggestions. There are two things I want to mention. As you may have read over on mm I have Chrone's Disease. Which means I do have to be a little more careful with my food than a person with a healthy gut! The main things I have been told to stay away from are raw veggies. I also do not eat read meat. And I also seem to have problems with nuts and certain fruits. I have no idea if you've ever heard of Chrone's, you can read about it here if you so desire: 
http://my.webmd.com/content/article/1680.50985

Anyhoo, I also *think* I am much shorter than you. I'm about 5'5 and my wieght fluctuates between 118-122...approximately. So I many not need to eat an entire can of tuna...or as many eggs as you suggest, no? 

I'm really not trying to make excuses, I just thought the Chrone's and my size were worth mentioning. 

On to the 'meat' of the post. How's this for an example day, I'm going to add the times so you know a little more detail.

Meal 1 (usually eaten around 5:00am, before I go to the gym): 
**the issue here is that I like to keep this meal fairly small and on the light side, since I am at the gym and working out about thirty minutes after I eat, I do not want to feel stuffed while working out**
Actually, I guess I'm confused about what to put here. I need more help with this one. Being so early in the morning and being pre-workout. 

Meal 2 (usually eaten between 8:00 and 8:30, at work): 
Five eggs scrambled (three whites, two yolks), 1/2 cup oats with cinammon only (no honey)

Meal 3: (usualy eaten between 10:30 and 11:30, at work):
Cottage cheese (full fat?!?  ), and an apple?!? I need some help on the carb suggestion here, since it is still morning and a sweet potato or rice, do they go with cottage cheese?

Meal 4: (usually eaten between 1:30 and 2:30, at work): tunafish (half a can, yes?), made with real mayo  , green beans or peas (those are what I eat all the time at work, since they come in small cans with no salt added, and they are easy to make in the microwave)...and for the carb? How about whole wheat bread, as oppposed to the apple? I get my bread from a local bakery here and I'm *pretty* sure there's no sugar in it. And I would use one piece of bread, not two.

Meal 5: (usually eaten between 4:30 and 5:30, either at work or in the car) 4 or 5 hard boiled eggs sounds good, but I am once again confused on the carb. Need help please...

Meal 6: (usually eaten between 7:30 and 8:30, at home) chicken, a veggie, and a carb....broccoli most times as the veggie, as far as the fat to add, I'm not sure. 

I could look into purchasing some Myoplex shakes. The only one I have tastes is the Low Carb Chocolate Fudge ready to drink variety. It was awesome! 

Of course you had to pick a Friday night dinner at my parent's house to critique. Those are always full of shit. That really is a rare occurence. But let me tell you how much my husband loves going over there to eat. He loves to get away from our psuedo-healthy kitchen. 

This is long, hope it makes sense. Please give me your thoughts of these example meals I have laid out. 

Once again, I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 24, 2002)

WOW, do you mind if I borrow a few of w8's suggestions?? Those are great! 

MissD... are those your recent pics? ~~ Still looks like your kickin' some butt! Right on


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 24, 2002)

Hi Scropio Chick! I know, doesn't w8 have way too much knowledge about this stuff? Of course you can borrow her suggestions...it's an online community, right? 

Yes, those pics of my legs were taken Friday night. Thanks for the sweetness. I'm trying to add some muscle! But aren't we all?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2002)

No, I missed your condition and your stats actually, I was just skimming for meals. Thanks for the link....you may want to go to www.mercola.com and do a search for your condition. I'm sure you've already researched it, but you may find diet-related info here. Adjust your diet to whatever you need to do, of course!

And actually....I'm 5'4" and 110   ....so eat the whole can of tuna and all the eggs  (whole can being 4 oz).

Meal 1...that's fine...understandable for sure...a protein shake may go well here though, to make sure you get the right amt of protein w/o making you feel too full.

The fat-phobic in you is coming out  Fat is not the enemy, sugar is! Obviously you're not convinced of this yet...there's a sticky in the nutrition forum...I really urge you to read the links inside it.

Peas are full of sugar...stick w/ the green beans. Fresh, and steamed in the nuker is way better than canned!

Bread is still gonna convert rapidly to sugar....your call.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2002)

Damn w8, you should charge for that, Nutritional and Training Consultanting, unlike like any I've seen!  (well almost)


FC


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 24, 2002)

w8, so a bagel along with my other stuff after a workout isn't good then?  or is that better than regular bread I guess is what I'm asking?

Another question I was wondering, was when you said her body adapts to eating the same thing every day. does that mean that the protein and stuff just doesn't have the effect anymore?

Just wondering because I usually have ground turkey for pretty much every meal, I just use different spices. Was wondering if I'm limiting myself by not throwing in tuna fish for a meal as well.

Miss LeDix, hope you don't mind me asking a few questions 

P.S. W8, you look much taller in your pix  

oh yeah and Mis LeDix, **efg** = evil f'n grin


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 24, 2002)

dvlmn...I have no problem with you asking questions in here. It's up to w8 if she wants to answer them or not. 

What's up with only eating ground turkey?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 24, 2002)

lol thanks for the permission  

I like the ground turkey (the 99% fat free one)because it has lots of protein:
1 serving is
120 Cals
1.5 g Fat
0 g Carbs
26 g Protein

and I'll eat tuna fish if I have to, but it's not one of my fav's.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fat Cell *_
> Damn w8, you should charge for that, Nutritional and Training Consultanting, unlike like any I've seen!  (well almost)
> 
> 
> FC



Ya think? 

dvlmn....a bagel isn't any better than bread. And yes, I think you'd fare better by switching up your meals. You could eat the same thing everyday....the way MissD does and it would still be okay if she mixed it up a bit...changed the order of the meals, changed the carb taken w/ the protein, etc...but you eating ground turkey 6 meals a day every day you've got nothing to even switch up!

For instance, I normally stick w/ eggs, whey protein, tuna, chicken & lean beef for protein sources...some days I'll have two servings of tuna or 2 shakes, other days only one shake, no tuna, etc. Also, by mixing up the order of the meals...maybe a shake & oats for breakfast one day and eggs for breaky the next day...you still keep your body guessing....just like training...you don't go in the gym and lift the same weight for the same reps in the same exercise for 6 weeks and expect progress. Variety is the spice of life


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 24, 2002)

*thankful that she is still one of w8's pro-bono clients*

So tired. Must sleep. Taping Oscars.

Will post tomorrow. Ugh.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 24, 2002)

ok, thanks, that makes much better sense. and sorry I guess I wasn't clear about the turkey, lol

I don't eat it all 6 meals, only like 3 of them. then i mix in protein bars and drinks for the other 3.

But what you said about mixing up what part of the day I eat the stuff makes sense.  

Thanks.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 24, 2002)

heheh thanks for letting me use yoru pro-bono client status there miss ledix 

cya tomorrow.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 25, 2002)

Meal 1: Three egg (all whites) omelette, half a banana
Meal 2: 1/2 Myoplex shake, several whole wheat crackers (I needed the crackers to help get my morning pills down)
Meal 3: Five eggs (three whites, two yolks) scrambled, 1/2 cup oatmeal with cinamon
Meal 4: Tuna (a whole can!), green beans, apple
Meal 5: Five eggs (hard boiled, three whites, two yolks), applie
Meal 6: Chicken, peas

Did LBW today. No time to post details.

Sugar issues...better than most days. Two starburst lollipops...I think that's it. And a few very small easter candies. None of the pink wafer cookies that were on the table in the break room, and none of the chocolate that is in my boss's office. This is a big improvement for me!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 25, 2002)

whohooo no candies  proud of ya


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> whohooo no candies  proud of ya



Er, hold up. Let me go edit that post...


----------



## kuso (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss P  *_
> Meal 2: 1/2 Myoplex shake,


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 26, 2002)

kuso, are you proud of me?

I could only drink 1/2, I was scared to drink the whole thing. It wasn't Myoplex Lite, so it had 42 grams of protien...I thought maybe too much for me to have all at once. You know?

Where you been?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 26, 2002)

now that was sneaky, but yes you still did better


----------



## kuso (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> kuso, are you proud of me?
> 
> Where you been?



Well....yes and no. I never thought there was anything wrong with doing it purely with food, but I`m glad you have realised that supps are useful sometimes. 

I`m around, but pretty busy, so just breezing in and out, without really posting a whole lot.........


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 26, 2002)

PORNAL!!! 
PORNAL!!! 
PORNAL!!! 

  

Ahhhhhhhhh............I feel SOOOOO much better.  
Thanks Miss LeDix.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 26, 2002)

ALBOB, thanks for making an appearance...and uh, relieving yourself in my thread. Was it good for you?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 26, 2002)

FYI to my peeps! We are going out of town tonight until Sunday. I'm not sure what kind of internet access will be available.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_ Was it good for you?



You know you're always good for me.   

Where ya' going?  Better not be any internet access, you'll have more important business to take care of.  You can fill us in on all the juicy details on Monday.  Unless of course you'd like Kuso and I to just go ahead and make them up.  I'm sure we can come up with a WILD adventure or two.  

"There was Miss LeDix, sauntering down the street in her sexy, bare midriff halter top.................... 

*TAG*  Your turn Kuso.


----------



## kuso (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> 
> "There was Miss LeDix, sauntering down the street in her sexy, bare midriff halter top....................



Swaying her ample (  JK ) booty from side to side, she happened to run into.................. 

*TAG*


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Swaying her ample (  JK ) booty from side to side, she happened to run into..................
> ...



a light post because she was too busy staring at the two hunks across the street.  Our heros, ALBOB and Kuso, had noticed that Miss LeDix was staring at them but were still caught off guard by her direct hit on the unforgiving post.  As they composed themselves from the grip of their laughter they.................

*TAG*


----------



## kuso (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> a light post because she was too busy staring at the two hunks across the street.  Our heros, ALBOB and Kuso, had noticed that Miss LeDix was staring at them but were still caught off guard by her direct hit on the unforgiving post.  As they composed themselves from the grip of their laughter they.................
> ...



ran to her aid! Noticing that there was nobody around to help, they both dropped to thier knee`s. ALBOB, unfazed by the blood trickling down her forehead instantly began mouth to mouth, while kuso worked tirelessly giving her brea.......um........heart massage until she eventually came to, and.................

*TAG*


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 26, 2002)

You guys are too funny. I am LOL here at my desk. Now I'm tying to decide whether or not to show this to anyone here...would they understand such things? I think not. 

I'm waiting to hear more of the story. Am I going to be okay? I'm sure with such TLC from you boys, I'll be better in no time!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_kuso worked tirelessly giving her brea.......um........heart massage until she eventually came to, and.................
> *TAG*



........gasped, "What's going on here?"  "Why is my blouse undone?"  "Why does my head hurt?"  WHY DID YOU TWO STOP?!?!?"  "Come on big boys, show me what ya' got!"

*TAG*  OK Kuso, how gutsy are you?


----------



## kuso (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Gasped, "What's going on here?"  "Why is my blouse undone?"  "Why does my head hurt?"  WHAY DID YOU TWO STOP?!?!?"  "Come on big boys, show me what ya' got!"




Kuso and Albob stopped and looked at each other..................grins from ear to ear on their faces .
They grabbed an arm each, and helped Miss P to her feet, then dusted her off, making sure to leave no spot un-dusted.
The three of them were starting to make quite a scene out on the street, and a crowd of jealous onlookers were starting to gather, so Miss P grabbed both Kuso, and ALBOB by an ear, pulled them in close to her and whispered....."lets go back to my place where we can get......................."

*TAG*


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_....."lets go back to my place where we can get......................."
> 
> *TAG*



..............."nak


  Damn promises!!!  Sorry buddy, I made a promise to Miss LeDix a long time ago that I wouldn't pornalize her journal.  I think we've taken it about as far as we can without crossing the line.  It was fun while it lasted though, right?  Thanks for the mental image Miss LeDix.  I think I need to go have a smoke now.


----------



## kuso (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> ..............."nak
> ...




 LMFAO!!!.....was almost over that line wasn`t it...........but then again, I think she was just going to invite us in for a Myoplex.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 26, 2002)

I have much respect for both of you! I was thinking the next line was "let's go back to my place where we can get....cleaned up and then go out for dinner!"...boring!


----------



## kuso (Mar 26, 2002)

LOL...

Miss P, did you Just say "clean you guy`s up before dinner Boing"????  lol


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_I was thinking the next line was "let's go back to my place where we can get....cleaned up and then go out for dinner!"



Yeah OK, that's EXACTLY what I was gonna say.   Glad I didn't post it, wouldn't want to bore you.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey MissL !  
I can see the boys are trying their best to trash and pornalise your journal..  
You're doing great.. Just keep eliminating   those  "unmentionables"..


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_I can see the boys are trying their best to trash and pornalise your journal..



You think THAT'S our BEST?!?!?  Whatdya' say Kuso, wanna find Nike Girl's journal and show her what REAL pornalization is?


----------



## kuso (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> You think THAT'S our BEST?!?!?  Whatdya' say Kuso, wanna find Nike Girl's journal and show her what REAL pornalization is?



LOL.....I`m game if you are.  lol

Beware though.....she`ll sic her boyfriend onto us  LOL


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_Beware though.....she`ll sic her boyfriend onto us  LOL



And he is???????


----------



## kuso (Mar 26, 2002)

HBSR....a newbie


----------



## Jenny (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> You think THAT'S our BEST?!?!?  Whatdya' say Kuso, wanna find Nike Girl's journal and show her what REAL pornalization is?




   OH NO!! What have I done!?!?  

Bring it on boys....


----------



## kuso (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just remember....you asked for it


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 29, 2002)

Kuso, I'm not avoiding you.  I'm wor......wo.....wor....wor....wo...............I'm busy.  Probably Monday before I'll be able to get with you so we can trash.....errrr...........enlighten Nike Girl as to the ways of pornalization.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 29, 2002)

So glad to see that ALBOB, kuso, and Nike_Girl are keeping my journal hopping while I'm out of town. 

I'm in Baltimore right now, on my sister's PC. Which is actually a very cool PC, but for some reason Windows XP has screwed it all up!! Lance is trying to fix it though.

I have worked out on the days I've been here. But I'll probably not be able to tomorrow.  The food has been very,very, very bad. I'm not sure how many of you are familiar with the holiday of Passover, but it's all about the food over here! It's so hard to be in someone else's house, eating someone else's food, being on someone else's schedule.....you get my point. I just find it hard to keep on the plan when I'm away from my normal environment. 

Bye for now! Smooches to all!


----------



## kuso (Mar 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Kuso, I'm not avoiding you.  I'm wor......wo.....wor....wor....wo...............I'm busy.  Probably Monday before I'll be able to get with you so we can trash.....errrr...........enlighten Nike Girl as to the ways of pornalization.




 No problem.........it seems I have come down with the same dreaded virus.  

Nice to see you back Miss P......Happy Easter.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 31, 2002)

*BFL Eight week pics*

Up until about an hour ago, I was not going to actually take any pictures today. Tomorrow will be the start of my ninth week on BFL, and I took my eight week pictures today. 

I ate a ton of food while I was in Baltimore. I have not washed my hair today...basically, I look like shit in these pictures. 

But I decided to be brave in posting them. I can only hope you'll be kind with your feedback. 

And first we have the front...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 31, 2002)

*The back*

And here is the back, consisting maily of the bountiful infamous bootie of Miss L.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 31, 2002)

*The side*

The side.


----------



## pumpit (Mar 31, 2002)

Lookin goood!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 31, 2002)

wohohoooo lookin good


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks pumpit and dvlmn for the compliments! 

Today I worked upper body, pretty good workout. 

Meal 1: Three egg-white omelette, 1/2 an applie
Meal 2: Myoplex low carb shake, banana
Meal 3: Cottage cheese, two square matzah crackers (Passover is going to be very hard...no oatmeal allowed )
Meal 4: Roasted turkey breast, green beans
Meal 5: Four egg (three white, one yolk) omelette, sweet potatoes
Meal 6: Grilled salmon,sweet potato/regular potato, brocolli

Unmentionables: a few small chocolate eggs (easter), two lollipops


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2002)




----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 1, 2002)

Why Princess, imagine seeing you here! 

And you're so talkative today, too!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm up! It's 5:06 here. I just had a Myoplex Ready to Drink Shake, I'm trying out a new thing here. Having a shake before going to the gym instead of making eggs. 

So Good Morning to all!

Meal 1: Myoples Chocolate Fudge Shake, 11 oz.
Meal 2: Five eggs (four whites, one yolk) scrambled, apple
Meal 3: Cottage cheese, banana, little bit of cinammon
Meal 4: Chicken, peas
Meal 5: Four hard boiled eggs (three whites, one yolk), apple
**this wasn't exactly a 'meal', but I ate half a piece of matzah with pb & j about an hour after I ate Meal 5 **
Meal 6: Chicken, sweet potatoes, regular potatoes, carrots


Workout was good. About thirty minutes of HIIT on treadmill. Abs, too.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 2, 2002)

Miss LeDix,

I just wanted to say you are looking good. Your caboose is really looking good. From the previous pictures I saw I can tell you are working at it hard. Keep it up. 

Oh by the way we have a Daucshund also, her name is Mattie. She is a mess, she is only 6 months old now and if you sneeze she pees.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Miss LeDix,
> 
> I just wanted to say you are looking good. Your caboose is really looking good. From the previous pictures I saw I can tell you are working at it hard. Keep it up.
> ...



Hi craig! Thanks for the sweetness. Caboose, ey? Havent' heard that term in a while! 

Don't get me started on Doxie's....Dixie is so wonderful. She is so in love with  my husband it's not even funny. She is spoiled it's not even funny. I swear she thinks she is his other wife. 

Mattie sounds like a sweetie. Do you mean she pees when she's nervous/submissive? She's just a puppy..it'll get better. 

Thanks again!


----------



## craig777 (Apr 2, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Miss LeDix*
> 
> Mattie sounds like a sweetie. Do you mean she pees when she's nervous/submissive? She's just a puppy..it'll get better.



Yep that is it.


----------



## kuso (Apr 2, 2002)

Sorry, saw your pic`s the other day, but didn`t have time to post! :sad:

Looking great as usual.....your abs are deffinately getting more defined.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2002)

HEY GOOD MORNING MISS L!!
How do u feel at the gym in the mornings after drinking that EAS Shake? I am going to switch things up to..just curious if it bugs your tummy or not?? 
YOUR DOING AWESOME! Take care!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Sorry, saw your pic`s the other day, but didn`t have time to post! :sad:
> 
> Looking great as usual.....your abs are deffinately getting more defined.



Hi kuso...I was wondering why I was going to hear from you.  

Thanks for stopping by and giving me some sweet words. I know you've been busy lately!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> HEY GOOD MORNING MISS L!!
> How do u feel at the gym in the mornings after drinking that EAS Shake? I am going to switch things up to..just curious if it bugs your tummy or not??
> YOUR DOING AWESOME! Take care!!



Hi Princess.  

Today was the first day that I have drank a shake before going to the gym. I must admit that I was having some side cramps on the treadmill this morning. I don't know if it has to do with the shake or not. I finished the shake around 5:05 and was not on the treadmill until about 5:50, so you would think that would be enough time for it to digest. It was only 11 oz. But I also drank a big glass of water before the shake and after.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 2, 2002)

it might have been all that water, I get side aches when I drink to much water before doing cardio.  Just a thought


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 2, 2002)

But I always thought you were supposed to drink LOTS of water before, during, and after a workout. I always make sure I have at least thirty minutes of no water before I work out.

Like I said, today was my first day doing that, so we'll see how it goes tomorrow. 

Side cramps are no fun!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 2, 2002)

hmmm then maybe it's just me. guess i just get enough water to stay hydrated while working out. then afterwards, and the rest of the day drink lots and lots of it. 

but your right side cramps suck

good luck with it tomorrow


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

Good Mornng!  It's 5:06 here, and I have already drank two glasses of water and my Myoplex shake. Today is leg day....we'll see how it goes. 

Meal 1: Myoplex shake
Meal 2: Five eggs (four whites, one yolk) scrambled, apple
Meal 3: Cottage cheese, banana, cinammon
Meal 4: Sliced turkey breast, green beans
Meal 5: Chicken, apple
**once again, I had two square matzah crackers with pb & j**
Meal 6: Tuna, broccoli, sweet potato/regular potato


Gym was good today. Except that the music system was not working. So for a while there was nothing..then they turned the TVs to the local news. Not exactly the best thing...but better than dead air.

I did Legs today...went well. I guess. I hate lunges!


----------



## kuso (Apr 3, 2002)

Have a great workout 

Hope your stomach handles the shake a little better today.


----------



## elvn (Apr 3, 2002)

perhaps the water was cold??? i sometimes am more prone to cramps with water if its very cold or even refrigerator temp.  that's when i'll drink tap water or just cool water.
just a though


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2002)

MissL....sorry I've been so busy lately, I haven't been able to even see your 8 wk pics.... looking great!!!   I especially love the shoes, I need a pair of those!

I'll check in more often, I promise!!!
Looking good sweetie!
T


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Have a great workout
> 
> Hope your stomach handles the shake a little better today.




The stomach seemed okay today, but that may be because I was not running..just doing leg stuff. 

Thanks for asking though!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2002)

Hmmm?? Well I wonder what will happen to me when I drink those shakes before working out in the am? 
Sorry about the cramps
Have a great day


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by elvn *_
> perhaps the water was cold??? i sometimes am more prone to cramps with water if its very cold or even refrigerator temp.  that's when i'll drink tap water or just cool water.
> just a though



Hi elvn. I always try to avoid drinking cold water. Whenever I go out to eat I ask for water, no ice. Our big Brita 'tank' is on the counter, not in the fridge.

Interesting theory though...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> MissL....sorry I've been so busy lately, I haven't been able to even see your 8 wk pics.... looking great!!!   I especially love the shoes, I need a pair of those!
> 
> I'll check in more often, I promise!!!
> ...



Oh, look who it is! 

I know you've been busy girl, it's okay. Thanks for the kindness about the pics. LOL about the shoes, they're from Payless.   I wish I had not worn them...I look like a total hoochie!  Not saying that you would look like a hoochie, of course.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2002)

LoL!! You Hoochie
Just Kidding!
I have never heard of not drinking cold water! Learn something new everyday


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2002)

OHHHHHHHHHH AND I just saw your pics..I don't know how I missed them!! But u Look great girl!! KEEP IT UP!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> OHHHHHHHHHH AND I just saw your pics..I don't know how I missed them!! But u Look great girl!! KEEP IT UP!!



OMG! You are so sweet!

Thanks!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2002)

No Prob


----------



## irontime (Apr 3, 2002)

Hot damn, I just seen your pics. Very VERY nice


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Hot damn, I just seen your pics. Very VERY nice



Hot damn right back at ya!  

Thanks though! I saw your gangsta pics over in the other forum. Looking good IT! 

I think the word 'hoochie' made everyone do a double take!


----------



## irontime (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanx, hopefully you seen the other pics as well though. The 'gangster' pics aren't really my normal look.lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 3, 2002)

roflmao, nah didn't take a double take. I already said you were lookin great


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

Blush, blush, blush, blush, blush! 

Okay, I'm going to get serious here for a minute. I have three older sisters. My oldest sister lives in Israel and has been there for over 15 years. She is married with three kids, that's her home over there. As you can imagine, I am super-worried about her. I mean, I'm always worried about her, but now more than ever. My parent's immigrated to the US over 35 years ago from Israel. I have lots of family (aunts, uncles, cousins) there. In fact, my mom is there right now. My dad got back yesterday. 

Not real point here, just saying that to some of us it's more than just a story on the news.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2002)

Oh Gosh girl..I didn't know that about u!!
I'm thinking about you!! & I bet u are worried


----------



## butterfly (Apr 3, 2002)

I just found your pics and had to tell you that you are looking REALLY good!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 3, 2002)

sorry to hear about your family over there. Hope they are safe.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

Ann, thanks!

Princess, thanks for keeping them in your thoughts. 

dvlmn, I'm not 'sorry' that they are over there. Israel is a beautiful, amazing place. I would love to live there one day, but I don't think my husband would ever want to. We do plan to visit sometime. Anyway, it's a great place to live and work. Lots of energy and culture, all the things you like about the US with some extra stuff added. 

I do hope they will be safe. Scary times right now.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 3, 2002)

sorry I guess I said it wrong. What I meant was, "sorry to hear they are over there with all the stuff going on right now"

so it's really that nice over there?  I don't know anything about the area to be honest with ya


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

Oh, it's great over there!

I went about once a year until I turned 18 (until my parent's stopped paying for it). 

I spend three months there during my junior year of high school. It was a special program for american kids to study there for one quarter. You didn't get behind in your classes because they had teachers over there teaching you the same thing. But we did also learn the history of the area. It was so cool because you would learn about something, then the next day actually go to where it happened. That was an amazing experience. And to think that my parents basically forced me to to. I didn't want to go at all. But I'm glad they forced me to go.

The last time I was there was August of 1997. For another one of my sister's weddings. Her and her (American) husband met while they were both living there. They have since moved to Florida, because of his job. 

Anyway, it is a very beautiful place. Really. I don't have any digital photos, but I can try to scan some of my regular pictures when our scanner is working again.

Well, this was long winded, but it is a subject that is dear to me.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey Miss LeDix.  As you've probably assumed or heard I've been away.  (Actully still am)  Just a moment to pop in and brighten your day by saying
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:  PORNAL!!! 

Yak at ya' later.  ALBOB


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Hey Miss LeDix.  As you've probably assumed or heard I've been away.  (Actully still am)  Just a moment to pop in and brighten your day by saying
> :
> :
> ...



Oh ALBOB, you've brightened my day with your thoughtful post in my journal.  

Yes, I heard that you'be been busy (at work?). We all miss you lots...thanks for saying hi!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_Yes, I heard that you'be been busy (at work?).



SHHHHHHH!!!!!  Are you CRAZY?!?!?  Don't say the "W" word.    What are ya' trying to do, kill my reputation as a total bum?  I worked hard to earn that title!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 4, 2002)

Good Morning All!

It's 4:57 here.  

I am doing cardio at home today, since I have somewhere to be really early before work. I am experimenting with doing cardio on an empty stomach, since I don't really have time to eat before working out this morning. We'll see how it goes.

Slight change of plans. It was too cold here (about 40 degrees) so we decided to wait until this afternoon to walk/jog/run (intervals). I went back to sleep for another hour or so! Can you believe it? And I don't want any Canada or Northern people telling me that 40 degrees is not cold.  

Meal 1: Five egg (four white, one yolk) omelette, apple
Meal 2: Cottage cheese, banana, cinammon
Meal 3: Turkey, peas
Meal 4: Five hard boiled eggs (four white, one yolk), applie
**1/2 piece matzah with pb & j**
Meal 5: Spaghetti with tomato sauce and chicken, two pieces of garlic toast (not the best meal)

And I did do my cardio this afternoon! We walked for about 25 minutes. Did some jogging intervals with it.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 4, 2002)

Miss LeDix, 
     I run here in Oklahoma all the way down to 35 deg.  And it's damn cold.  Makes my chest hurt from the cold.


But, Cardio in the early am before food, is the best way to burn fat.  20 min. on and increased/decreased intensity works great.

Give it a try........I'd be curious how you like it.


----------



## irontime (Apr 4, 2002)

You had to say that you didn't want any Northeners saying that it wasn't cold didn't you? How did you know that was coming?

Well since I already started posting I may as well throw in that 40 F = 5 C, so that's not too bad. Around 4am here we are about -12C which would be about 10F.  sorry, had to get that in


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 4, 2002)

IPMC, irontime, you guys are both freaks! I specifically mentioned the temperature, I should not have done that. I admit it, I'm a total wimp when it comes to cold temperatures. I wish my husband would just give in and move to Florida like I want! 

IPMC, I have read a lot abou the cardio on an empty stomach. Today was the first time I was going to try. Instead, I ended up sleeping an extra hour on an empty stomach.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2002)

I have heard that also, that its awesome, and burns a lot of fat doing cardio in the AM on an empty stomach. I tried it like 4 months ago (lol) and liked it! You probably will too! Good Luck


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 4, 2002)

I do it in the morning but after the weights. Had probs waiting til 9 to eat though. So no I have a protein drink before the gym. But no real food til after that.

lol, and sleeping that extra hour is so productive  hmmm yeah it could be **efg**


----------



## irontime (Apr 4, 2002)

I'm getting a little bit confused now. I've heard excellent logic on both sides for eating before doing cardio and eating after cardio. Which one is it?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 4, 2002)

I think it depends on the person completely. Try both and see what works the best for you. 

Personally I think it's a good idea to have a little something to just get your metabolism started since your body goes into starvation move after not eating for the whole night. Plus I can't remember were I read it, but one article said that if your not careful and get your metabolism going before cardio you could end up using Protein for energy instead of the fat you are trying to burn.

wish I could remember were i read that at.  sorry


----------



## irontime (Apr 4, 2002)

Thanx buddie I definitely see the point of that, it's just that there are a lot of mixed feeling son this one. I put up a thread in the training forum asking what every one thinks. Shit, I should have made it into a pole  ah well, good enough I guess.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 4, 2002)

Ugh. Speaking of eating....I just ate dinner, and I'm so full! I don't think I will eat before going to the gym tomorrow. I mean, in only 10 hours I'll be at the gym. You know?

But dvlmn and IT, you're both right. Whatever works best for you is the best option to take. Try doing it both ways, and see what you like.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2002)

Hey girl!  Have a great workout in the morning! (I saw that you were on..so I just wanted to say hello.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Late-Night-Princess! Those dogs gave you quite the workout, huh? I want to see pics of the collies...got any? Maybe Butterfly can help you post them. 

Morning everyone!

It's 5:04 here....yawn! Just finished my Myoplex, getting read to go do an Upper Body Workout. I am so glad it's Friday. Work has been very busy this week, I am ready for a break! 

Workout was good. Upper body today. 

Meal 1: Myoplex
Meal 2: Five eggs (four whites, one yolk) scrambled, oatmeal
Meal 3: Cottage cheese, apple
Meal 4: Chicken, green beans
Meal 5: A few spoonfuls of pb & j, four egg (three white, one yolk) omelette
**two pieces of cake**


----------



## kuso (Apr 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I am so glad it's Friday. Work has been very busy this week, I am ready for a break!
> 
> Meal 1: Myoplex



I can sooooooo relate to that...but it`s already Friday night here and I`ve got to work all day tomorrow......   

Oh well, I only have 4 days work next week.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

Poor kuso! I hope you get to take it easy on Sunday, and then hope the work week goes fast next week.

What do you do? Or is that going to be a mystery like your picture?


----------



## kuso (Apr 5, 2002)

Smartass  

I`ll pm you........


----------



## Rusty (Apr 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> What do you do? Or is that going to be a mystery like your picture?




He pimps fags


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

**slowly backs away, to hide from the FLAMING that is going to take place**

IPMC, just because you have tatoos doesn't mean you can be a bully to kuso in my thread!


----------



## kuso (Apr 5, 2002)

I kinda like it when a babe stands up for me  

So...take that IPMC


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

Okay, I have to get to work now. I'll be back later. But until then, a little riddle for you people. Here's what I am going to do: 

I have to go take care of ACH. I have to look at the rejects and either manually post or return them. 

Who knows what I am talking about?


----------



## kuso (Apr 5, 2002)

ACH........anal cysts and hemorrhiods


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

No. Automated Clearing House. Any more (serious) guesses?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

One more thing, for those of you that know about my husband's unemployement situation. He starts a job on Monday!

Pros: It's a job. The position is called Data Adminstrator or Systems Analyst. It's not hardcore programming, but he is looking forward to learning new things. And it is still IT related. 

Cons: They are hiring him on a 'contract' basis for ninety days, and may or may not hire him on as a permanent employee after that. He gets no benefits, and will be paid as a contractor. Meaning he will get a 1099, meaning we have to put practically half of whatever money he earns in savings for taxes. 

But we are both happy!


----------



## kuso (Apr 5, 2002)

Thats great news, and a good start!! Who knows where it may lead, and if nothing else it gives him 90 days to keep his eye open for something else.

Well done


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

kuso, I guess we really scared IPMC away, didn't we? 

Automated Clearing House, anyone?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I kinda like it when a babe stands up for me
> 
> So...take that IPMC




You need some one to stand up for you........


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2002)

I'm happy he got a job!!   Sucks about the contracting, but you never know.   They may hire him on permanently, right?  I'm sure he is ambitious and is a hard worker.  That's what every employer likes to see.   I'm sure he'll be fine.

Was that your news sweetie?  
Good Luck


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

Yep, that was my news. Thanks for the sweetness!


----------



## kuso (Apr 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> 
> 
> 
> You need some one to stand up for you........



I don`t NEED her to....but when she stands up in front of me it gives me a birds eye veiw of that booty of hers.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> I don`t NEED her to....but when she stands up in front of me it gives me a birds eye veiw of that booty of hers.




OH.....I see where your going.....I'll shut up now.

Miss LeDix,  Tell your hubby good luck.  Finding jobs are easy right now, but finding GOOD jobs are tough.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> OH.....I see where your going.....I'll shut up now.




better be glad you said that!......I was about to stand up along side MissL too!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

FG, you were going to stand up for kuso since IPMC was being a bully? Or you were going to stand up for me, since kuso was going pornal and he knows I don't like that?


----------



## kuso (Apr 5, 2002)

Ah shyt IPMC....look what you`ve done...............you`ve halved my potential veiw here!!!!


 thanks T


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2002)

I was standing up for Kuso....but I'll do double duty and stand up for you too hun...

K -- he didn't half your view....he doubled it!!   You're such a lucky man


----------



## kuso (Apr 5, 2002)

Oh OK....Thanks IPMC.....I guess I owe you one


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Miss L~~ Thats great news about your hubby getting the job!! I am sure you two are happy...and who knows where it may lead him!! YEAH!!

By the way...its like 10:20 am..what time is it there? Where are u located again? are you ahead of us or behind?

I will find some pics of the collies!!  My calves are very sore from them goobers last night!!  
Have a good one


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Princess!

We are both excited about the job. There are some 'cons', but I hope it will all be okay. 

It's 11:22 as I type this. I'm in Georgia. 

Love the pooches! Want pics!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Girlie..I am sure it will all be okay!!
Oh cool so you are an hour ahead of me!! 
Thanks ~ I love your cute little pooch too!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 5, 2002)

congrats on the hubby getting a job. 

I have some advice if he's going to be getting 1099'd. Get a business license, then he can expense all milage to and from the job as well as food. As look into your state laws, there are a ton of deductions you can take if your doing contract as a business. 

That or just save about 35% of everything he makes, in a savings account. That's about the % I end up paying usually. That's mostly because my full time job screws up my deductions. 
but 35% should cover it.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey dvlmn! Don't get me started on taxes. We owe $1400.00 in federal for last year....we don't have a house or children, basically no deductions. We hope to buy a house this year, though.

Thanks for the advice, we figure it would be about 30%.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 5, 2002)

I'll be even worse **shrug** haven't even done them yet. Person here at work is going to do them for me over the weekend.  

But seriously look into the business stuff, there are a lot of deductions you can possibly take. And in most places it's maybe $50 to get the license.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 6, 2002)

Happy Saturday everyone!

Today is day 62 (of 84) for my BFL challenge. I am still doing the BFL workouts and nutrition (for the most part), even though I don't go into too much detail on here. I am quite proud of myself for sticking to it. But I will be happy to do a new format of training when it's over. 

Anyway...it's 7:55 and I have already done cardio (walking/jogging outside for 25 minutes), abs, and stretched...all on an empty stomach!  So I have no food information to post here. Will post later.

Meal 1: Four egg (three white, one whole) omelette w/ one slice of turkey, smoothie made with 2 oz. milk, 4 oz oj, banana, strawberries (can you say carb overload?)
Meal 2: Oh boy...where do I start on this one??? We went to a friend's house....first there was trail mix. Then I had a can of tuna made with some lowfat mayo on one piece of challah bread. Then I had some french fries. And more trail mix. Did I mention the damn trail mix? And they gave us some trail mix to take home. 
Meal 3: Chicken, broccoli, a few small pieces of matzah


----------



## Rusty (Apr 6, 2002)

Hey kudo's on the cardio this morning......how did it feel   and how have your results been on the BFL program?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 6, 2002)

Hey IPMC...when are you leaving to get your tat done? 

The cardio felt okay...I wasn't even hungry. In fact, I am getting ready to eat now. I'm making my husband an omelette. And since he doesn't exercise, his omelette is made with two eggs, and mind will be made with five! LOL. 

I really like the BFL program, especially the workouts. But like I said, I'll be glad to do something else when it's over.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> 
> 
> 
> He pimps fags




THANK YOU FOR THAT!! Totally made me laugh!!

Hi Missy... i'm checkin' you out!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 6, 2002)

I see that you are checking me out...I hope I pass inspection. There are pictures on here somewhere...a couple of pages back. 

And of course that's my pooch Dixie in my avatar. Hey, you should post some pics of your birds!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Happy Saturday everyone!



Missy, I've done that BLF workout.. actually like it but I've gone back to the one body part per day.  

I find the eationg has a lot to do with it.  I still do Betagyn every day.. 3 x if I remember and I do a shake for breakfast and dinner... which has helped in losing a few pounds.

Good luck to you... I should turn my mom onto this place!

S


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 6, 2002)

Another Body For Life-er! Coolness! What's Betagyn...and what type of shake do you drink?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 7, 2002)

I am around, but not posting today. Gotta take a break every once in a while, right?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 7, 2002)

Warning! Vent coming up!

I cannot believe that I just wrote a check for $1398.00 to the federal government for taxes! And $78.00 to state!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Warning! Vent coming up!
> 
> I cannot believe that I just wrote a check for $1398.00 to the federal government for taxes! And $78.00 to state!




Sorry I know it sucks........what state do you live in?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 7, 2002)

Sucks? Yes, you could say that! Georgia.


----------



## irontime (Apr 7, 2002)

Damn I hate the government. When I was 19 I got a letter saying I owed them about $3 000. That pissed me off considering I never even had credit yet and I already owed money. Hell I still don't have credit and I still owe them some


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 7, 2002)

Well, I don't know anything about the Canadian government, but why would you owe that much money when you were 19? 

Yes...it all sucks!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 7, 2002)

hey Miss LeDix, 

now that sucks, but just to make you feel better on monday when I find out how much I owe I'll post it here.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 7, 2002)

na na na na....I'm getting about $2000.00 back this year.  And I'm putting new bars on my Harley, and saving the rest for my trip to WV.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 7, 2002)

dvlmn...yes, I want to hear all about it! So we can be partners in sorrow!

IPMC, why you gotta brag about it? And more importantly, why are you getting so much back? Do you have lots of deductions?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 7, 2002)

congrats dude, your one of the lucky ones


----------



## Rusty (Apr 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> dvlmn...yes, I want to hear all about it! So we can be partners in sorrow!
> 
> IPMC, why you gotta brag about it? And more importantly, why are you getting so much back? Do you have lots of deductions?



Ya.....and a side bus.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 7, 2002)

A side bus? Gee, I didn't know that owning a side bus could be such a good thing! I think I'm going to go out and get one. 

LOL. I know what you meant!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 8, 2002)

This may be hard to believe. I mean, it is hard to believe. But I overslept by an hour this morning! I woke up at 5:40 instead of 4:40. I don't know how this happened. I guess I was really tired. 

Today was supposed to be a leg day, but now it will have to be a cardio day. And it will have to be at home instead of at the gym. And now my whole week is changed, schedule wise. Oh well, at least it's not cold (59 degrees) and at least I still have time for some short cardio. 

No food to log yet...cardio on an empty stomach, remember? 

Hope everyone had a good weekend!

Meal 1: Myoplex shake (I've realized why it's so good, it must be the 16 grams of sugar!  )
Meal 2: Four eggs (three white, one yolk) scrambled, oatmeal
Meal 3: Cottage cheese, banana
Meal 4: Turkey, one piece of whole wheat bread, peas
Meal 5: Four hard boiled eggs (three white, one yolk), apple
**  several crackers with pb & j, cake)
Meal 6: Chicken, green beans

And I don't even want to mention all the Easter candy my boss brought in the office today!


----------



## kuso (Apr 8, 2002)

4:40....5:40....they are both hours that all humans should still be sleeping so think yourself lucky


----------



## kuso (Apr 8, 2002)

Oooh, how intimate.....:bounce:.......I just notice we are the only two members logged on.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> No food to log yet...cardio on an empty stomach, remember?
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend!



And, I'm curious how it's going for you.  Have you noticed any change in BF or the way you feel?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 8, 2002)

kuso, guess it's not so intimate anymore? Just kidding IPMC!

IPMC, I've only done two cardio sessions on an empty stomach so I think it's too early to tell. I'll keep you posted though.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Warning! Vent coming up!
> 
> I cannot believe that I just wrote a check for $1398.00 to the federal government for taxes! And $78.00 to state!



The flip side of your anger is that I have a smile on my face every time my paycheck gets deposited.  Thank-you honest citizen.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi ALBOB! Nice to see you around....annoyed that you have anything directly or indirectly to do with my tax issues!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 8, 2002)

Well MissLeDix, I beat you. Totaled out to 2435 for fed and 375 for state.  

Hey Albob, come to here to SJ and buy me a beer with my own money lmao


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 8, 2002)

That does suck! But you were expecting it, since you are a contractor and all. Niether of us were contractors for any of 2001. We had no 1099's and still owed so much!

I hope you had all that saved up...and ALBOB owes us all a beer, or wine cooler.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 8, 2002)

nah, I'm gonna have to put in a few weeks of nights to pay for this one. I'm gonna sign up for the payment plan.

And actually didn't expect it to be that high, the one for 2002 is going to be the bad one. Last year I didn't make near as much as I needed to.  that's the part that pisses me off. Financially was in worse shape and no better off in that year and still had to pay. 

ok enough ranting, sorry


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_I hope you had all that saved up...and ALBOB owes us all a beer, or wine cooler.



Once YOUR money hits MY hand it becomes MY responsibility to make sure it's spent wisely.  Beer?  Wine cooler?  I think NOT!!!  It's tequilla or you get NOTHING!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 8, 2002)

If it's gonna be hard liquor has to be JD


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2002)

JD???  

How about a compromise?  Crown Royal.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 8, 2002)

I am sorry to hear that Miss LeDix and Dvimn. I got back $1937.00 on federal and we don't have a state income tax in Texas.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> we don't have a state income tax in Texas.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 8, 2002)

maybe I should move to texas. lol, heard you have cool thunderstorms there to.

That's one of the things I miss living here in SJ, thunderstorms are maybe 1/yr.

ok Albob, I'll settle for Crown Royal


----------



## Rusty (Apr 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> JD???
> 
> How about a compromise?  Crown Royal.



Crown........he he he, My wife drinks that stuff.  I'm not sure what to think bout ya now ALBOB........


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_Crown........he he he, My wife drinks that stuff.  I'm not sure what to think bout ya now ALBOB........


Remember, that was just a compromise.  I prefer tequilla.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> Remember, that was just a compromise.  I prefer tequilla.



Sorry, i'll pull my head out.............

But I guess you gotme.......I can't do the tequilla thing.....NO NO NO.....Never again......too sick the last time.  YUK.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 8, 2002)

All you Texans and other people will refunds can kiss my bootie! J/K 

Oh, and tequila, Crown...all that stuff is nasty. IMHO.


----------



## irontime (Apr 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Oh, and tequila, Crown...all that stuff is nasty.


Let's get something straight missy. You can put down me, you can put down my family. But don't ever, EVER put down alcohol!

j/k


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 8, 2002)

Yeah, yeah IT. I know that you are way into your alcohol. After all, it's right there in your siggy.

But a girl can have her own opinion, right?


----------



## kuso (Apr 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> All you Texans and other people will refunds can kiss my bootie!




I was refraining from mentioning that I`m also due a reasonable refund any day now....but since you put it like this......bend over.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 9, 2002)

kuso, kuso, kuso....


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 9, 2002)

Good Morning!

It's 5:01 and I did not oversleep today!  

Since everything is all out of order this week...today will be leg day. I am not looking forward to Saturday being a leg day as well since the gym fills up with people really early on Saturday mornings, but we'll see how it goes!

My mom and dad are now both back from Israel, so I am less worried about them. However, I still have many,many family members there so I am still thinking about them.  

Lance's first day at the job went well. It turns out that the position is only going to be 30 hours a week, and we had hoped it would be full-time. Oh well, it's still more than unemployment benefits! 

Workout was lower body today. Did leg press, walking lunges, and calf raises. Finished off with some squats supersetted with deadlifts. Then did a quick five minutes on the treadmill walk/jog. 

Meal 1: Myoplex
Meal 2: Four eggs scrambled (three white, one yolk), 1/2 cp oatmeal with cinammon and little, little bit of honey 
Meal 3: Cottage cheese, apple
Meal 4: Turkey, one piece of wheat bread, peas
Meal 5: Four hard boiled eggs (three white, one yolk), banana, handful of Shredded Wheat N Bran
Meal 6: Chicken, black beans, broccoli


----------



## Stacey (Apr 9, 2002)

Hey girl~ That kinda stinks they are only letting Lance work 30 hrs...but at least he has a job!  Thats great your parents are back from Israel. Just keep praying for your other family members there girl..and they will be okay!
have a great day!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 10, 2002)

5:03 and I'm up. Today is Upper Body Workout.

Meal 1: Myoplex
Meal 2: ate about 1/2 cp of Shredded Wheat N Bran in the car on the way to work from the gym (my GI says I need more fiber)...then about 1 1/2 hour later I ate four scrambled eggs (three white, one yolk), 1/2 cup oatmeal 
Meal 3: Cottage cheese, apple, almonds (for the fiber)
Meal 4: Turkey, one piece of whole wheat bread, green beans
Meal 5: Four egg (all whites) omelette, six or so wheat crackers with pb and j
Meal 6: Tuna, one piece of whole wheat bread

Workout was good. Chest, shoulders, back, triceps, biceps, 5 minute jog on the treadmill

Unmentionables: I have been very good today, considering. Two tootsie rolls, one mini peppermint patty, one hershey kiss...I really think that's it! Oh, and about five jelly beans. I hate Easter candy!


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

Not very talkative today hey?? LOL


----------



## Jenny (Apr 10, 2002)

Hey Miss L!! 

I see no unmentionables!!!! You are such a GOOD girl!! 
Everything looks really good, keep up the wonderful work!
How many weeks left of BFL!?!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 10, 2002)

Nike_Girl, you see no unmentionables because I have not been mentioning them. They still exist. 

Thanks for checking in! I am on week 10 of BFL, which is a 12 week program. 

Now that you mention it, I have only had two toosie rolls today, and it's 12:51. That's pretty good for me! 

Hope you are doing well!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2002)

Hey MissL....looks like all is well.   I do have one question though.   Why have you stopped having your eggs before your workouts?   Looking really good though.   I finally got a chance to go back and look at your new pics.......

Only two tootsie rolls huh???  WOW -- I can not believe you are being so strict on yourelf today -- You finally found out how many licks it takes to get to the tootsie roll center didn't you???


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_You finally found out how many licks it takes to get to the tootsie roll center didn't you???



WAAAAAAAAAA.............  All this damn "non-pornality" is KILLING ME!!!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 10, 2002)

bawwaaaaa.......good one ALBOB


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 10, 2002)

Fitgirl, hey girl! I stopped having my eggs because I thought it was too much food to have in my belly right before working out. So I've been drinking the shake (11 oz) in the mornings before my lifting workouts...and not eating/drinking anything before my cardio sessions. Also, it took about 10/15 minutes to cook and eat the eggs and this is soooooo much quicker!

And to the boys, it was just tootsie rolls, the small bite size candies. Not the tootsie pop! Sorry to disappoint. ALBOB, proud of you for keeping your promise!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> WAAAAAAAAAA.............  All this damn "non-pornality" is KILLING ME!!!



Well.....that's your fault for never coming over to my side, now isn't it??


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Well.....that's your fault for never coming over to my side, now isn't it??



Me?  Come to YOU?  What kind of Pornal Master would I be if I allowed the world to see me crawling over to your side?  





Be right over.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> Me?  Come to YOU?  What kind of Pornal Master would I be if I allowed the world to see me crawling over to your side?
> 
> Be right over.



Pornal Master????   But under your avatar, it says Idiot Savant!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 10, 2002)

"Idiot Savant" is my incognito name.  "Pornal Master" is my vocation.   You've got to be pretty smart to act as dumb as I do.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2002)

Well.....where the heck are 'ya?   Apparently, you can't find your way a few threads down....LOL

I'm just joking babe.....I'm in a mischievous mood today!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Well.....where the heck are 'ya?



OK, if I said I was already there after you said, "Where the heck are ya'?"  Would be pretty much shooting myself in the...............................foot.

I'll be in and out.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 10, 2002)

ALBOB, I think you went into Nike_Girl's journal instead of Fit_Girl's journal...you can't keep all your women straight! What a playa!


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> ALBOB, I think you went into Nike_Girl's journal instead of Fit_Girl's journal...you can't keep all your women straight! What a playa!



LMAO!!!

I must say, I noticed the same thing.

Poor man...this must be what the onset of old age does to you.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 11, 2002)

Good Morning!

It's 5:52, and I'm not pissed that it's an hour later than usual. I'm walking/jogging at home with the hubbie today instead of doing it at the gym. He needs to get up early for the new job so he doesn't mind getting up early...although he still bitches about it!  

Walked/jogged/speed walked for thirty minutes. Did abs and stretched.

Did I mention how much he bitches about getting up early? I made a mistake this morning... It's just not worth the extra sleep for him to be so grumpy the whole time!  

Meal 1 (post workout): Four egg (three white, one yolk) omelette, about 1 cup shredded wheat n bran, smoothie made with 1/2 cup oj, small banana, and a few frozen strawberries
Meal 2: Cottage cheese, apple, 12 almonds
Meal 3: Chicken, peas, one piece of whole wheat bread
Meal 4: Turkey, one piece of whole wheat bread
Meal5: Tuna, kidney beans, brocolli

Unmentionables: two mini peppermint patties, one bite size hershey bar, three tootsie rolls, one Andes thin mintie thingie


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 11, 2002)

I am shamelessly, selfishly, concietedly bumping my own thread...who would believe that a whole day would go by without anyone posting in here? It's shocking...just shocking!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 11, 2002)

owhohoooo keeping track of the "unmentionables" is back  

Hey, I had the same prob til about an hour or so ago. No worries

one of these days I'll have to actually ad some vegetables to my diet instead of must relying on the multivitamins i take lol


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 11, 2002)

Yes, I have to keep track of those damn things! 

What's up with the lack of veggies, dvlmn? If you have access to a can opener and a microwave, you can have veggies! Or even if you only have a cooler or a refridgerator, you can have veggies.

I eat two to three servings of veggies every day, let me know if you need some ideas, kay?


----------



## kuso (Apr 11, 2002)

I`ve got a whole lot of ideas....but I`m not too sure you`ll be receptive to any of them


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 11, 2002)

kuso, you've got ideas on how dvlmn can incorporate veggies into his daily diet? I'm ready to hear them!


----------



## kuso (Apr 11, 2002)

Oh sorry....I had some ideas on how you and I could have fun with some veggies  

Don`t you wish you paid attention in German class


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 11, 2002)

*ignoring pornality*

I never took German, I took three years of Spanish, but I don't remember much of that either.


----------



## kuso (Apr 11, 2002)

I think we`d better search the web for some free German translation software lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 11, 2002)

roflmao, nah i just don't like vegetables lmao

so usually double up on the multi's taking some at night and then again in the morning


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 11, 2002)

You don't need me to tell you that taking a double dose of multi vitamins is not the same thing as eating fresh vegetables, right?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> *ignoring pornality*
> 
> I never took German, I took three years of Spanish, but I don't remember much of that either.



Ainsi, combien d'Espagnol vous comprend


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 11, 2002)

of course i know that lol

that's why one of these days i'll learn to force myself to eat them.

i never have liked them, 

just they never taste good to me, that or the ways they do taste good really aren't in line with my diet lol


----------



## kuso (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> *ignoring pornality*
> 
> I never took German, I took three years of Spanish, but I don't remember much of that either.




Oh...oo....I just learnt some Spanish!! 

usted tiene un asno atractivo


----------



## Fade (Apr 11, 2002)

Oh no....I'm now in Miss L's journal. hehehehahahahaaaa pornalize PORNalize PORNALIZE!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 12, 2002)

kuso, I think you just said I have an attractive ass, but I don't think that was in spanish...it was spainglish!

fade, I cannot believe you have stepped into my journal. You better behave! Even ALBOB is not allowed to get pornal in here!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 12, 2002)

Good Morning People! It's 5:05 and it's Friday!

Leg day was good. I hate walking lunges. But not as much as I hate squats.

Advance notice that I will be at a seminar for most of the day today. Don't miss me too much! 

Meal 1: Myoplex
Meal 2: Four or five (I can't remember) eggs (only one yolk) scrambled, shredded wheatnbran cereal (dry)
Meal 3: Turkey on whole grain roll
Meal 4: Cottage cheese, apple, almonds
Meal 5: Tuna, peas, and a few wheat crackers with pb and j
Meal 3: Three egg (two white, one yolk) omelette, banana


----------



## kuso (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> kuso, I think you just said I have an attractive ass, but I don't think that was in spanish...it was spainglish!




Well....you could at least have given me a smile or something for trying


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 12, 2002)

Sorry sweets!


----------



## kuso (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> Sorry sweets!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2002)

Hey!! Have fun at your seminar girlie!!!
And have a great weekend!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 12, 2002)

hey, you back yet?   Just checking


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 12, 2002)

Yes, I'm back. I've been posting over there in the other forum...Open Chat or whatever. Gotta defend myself, you know! 

Thanks for checking in, I've gotta go update my food for today.

Hope you are well, did you hear that Pam and Kid Rock are engaged?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 12, 2002)

hey that's cool.

w/b by the way  heheeh


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 12, 2002)

Okay..you got me...what's w/b? Write back?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 12, 2002)

w/b = welcome back

bbl = be back later

ttyl = talk to ya later

np = no prob

efg = evil fkn grin

hmmm can't think of any more off the top of my head.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 12, 2002)

Yeah? Well....

IMHO, HTH, TTYL,


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 12, 2002)

HTH?  that one's new to me lol


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 12, 2002)

Hope that helps...like if I was to give you advice about something..like maybe how to incorporate veggies into your diet or something...and at the end I said

HTH, 

Miss LeDix


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 12, 2002)

I put a picture of my back as my avatar...I want to be cool like everbody else!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 12, 2002)

And here's the real pic...

I really do have muscles!


----------



## kuso (Apr 12, 2002)

Very nice....but ...um.....turn around next time


----------



## ZECH (Apr 12, 2002)

Miss D...Good work! Really! Now............that little butt is tight!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 12, 2002)

kuso, dg...

Thanks! 


**not going to comment on the tight butt post**


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 13, 2002)

Woke up and did about 20 minutes outside in the light rain. Walked and jogged, intervals. Did abs after that. 

Meal 1: Scrambled eggs (probably about 4), 1/2 serving of oatmeal, handful of shredded wheatnbran
Meal 2: Cottage cheese, apple, 10 almonds, and a small piece of 9 grain bread
Meal 3: Myoplex, one piece of whole wheat bread
**a few whole wheat crackers with pb and j**
Meal 4: Fajitas made with chicken, green peppers, onions, pinto beans...with salsa and guacomole on a corn tortilla....very good!

**after this we went to my office and gorged on chocolate, do you really want the details? hershey kisses, small chocolate easter eggs, peppermint patties....**


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 13, 2002)

oh cool, walkin in the rain is fun


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 13, 2002)

Yeah, it was like a light rain/drizzle off and on so it wasn't too bad. The hubbie and Dixie wer with me so of course her paws were all wet and when she walks through a puddle, practically her whole leg gets wet...poor thing!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 13, 2002)

Okay, today we bought an omelette pan. I don't know why that strikes me as such a big deal, but it was pretty funny. We could not decide what kind to get...and how much to spend.

Can you believe that I saw an 10 inch omelette pan that costs $50.00!?!  

We ended up getting a Cephalon (?) 10 inch saute pan for $25.00, but I had a $5.00 coupon so it was more like $20.00. It is a total kick ass pan! Since I make omelettes all the time, I've been wanting a good omelette pan for a while now. Now I have one and I am so happy!

Just wanted to share.

Quite sad that I am so excited over the pan, must really be getting old now. LOL.


----------



## Fade (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Okay, today we bought an omelette pan. I don't know why that strikes me as such a big deal, but it was pretty funny. We could not decide what kind to get...and how much to spend.
> 
> Can you believe that I saw an 10 inch omelette pan that costs $50.00!?!
> ...




I have a thing for cast iron pans and skillets.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 13, 2002)

Really? I guess those George Foreman grills really make you crazy, don't they?


----------



## kuso (Apr 14, 2002)

I think you should feel happy that as of yet no one has slammed you with any 10" jokes


----------



## irontime (Apr 14, 2002)

She is making this rather tempting isn't she?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 14, 2002)

allot of things that are 10 inches cost more than $50.  At least I charge more.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 14, 2002)

kuso, irontime, IPMC (welcome back )...

What would the world be without your pornality...an omelette pan is somehow equal to penis size? Really!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> kuso, irontime, IPMC (welcome back )...
> 
> What would the world be without your pornality...an omelette pan is somehow equal to penis size? Really!




you must have penis's on the brain.  If you read my post, it says nothing about my or anyone elses penis.  

Seems as though _PORNALITY_  is one of your strong points lately.......


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 14, 2002)

Just because I know what you inferred to does not mean I was originally thinking that way myself.

Now, did you see my NEW picture on the previous page of this thread? ...or not?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 14, 2002)

Ya, I saw it..........Actually I stared at it for a while, and my thought started running wild........and well, You know.......Kinda had to pay a visit to the bathroom real quick....he he....


Serious = Nice job.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 14, 2002)

Well, I was disgusted when I read the first part of your post...but that turned into appreciation when I read the second part.

Thanks!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 14, 2002)

Disgusted....isn`t the word TITilated ??   ]laugh:


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 14, 2002)

Nope, sorry! You can't somehow coerce me into being pornal. 

Nice try though.


----------



## kuso (Apr 14, 2002)

Oh, following some of your most recent posts, NOBODY believes that non-pornal crap any longer....you are officially a horndog


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 14, 2002)

Nobody? Whatever! Listen, a girl can talk about sex or sexuality without meaning that she is pornal. It is when a person only posts that way....or takes everything and twists it into some sort of sexual comment, that they are truly considered pornal.

Now that you have the official definition, I expect you to retract your last statement. 

Thanks.


----------



## kuso (Apr 14, 2002)

So now I`m being taught the rules of pornal by someone claiming to be non-pornal....it`s a little rich isn`t it   

Needless to say................................................the statement stands, and no doubt when  IT, IPMC or ALBOB get thier butts out of bed, they`ll happily back me up.

(Not physically though  )


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 15, 2002)

Ha! Now who is setting themselves up?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 15, 2002)

Very busy at work this morning. Will post again later.

Hope everyone is doing awesome!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

hope you have a good weekend. 

oh yeah, I posted new pix. they are under my old one. I just added them.


----------



## irontime (Apr 15, 2002)

Miss Longingfortheschlong, we all know you are pornal, you can stop pretending now.
There you go Kuso


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 15, 2002)

Oh, good morning irontime! I'm sure that kuso will be so happy and actually pleasured by the fact that you backed him up on his theory.

However, since the theory has actually been proven incorrect...

Thanks for posting in my journal though!  Always nice to hear from a young boy like yourself.


----------



## irontime (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Thanks for posting in my journal though!  Always nice to hear from a young boy like yourself.


Why? Does it turn you on?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 15, 2002)

No, sorry to say that it doesn't.

It's just always nice to hear from people. You know, see how you are doing and so forth. I am busy at work today so I have not been able to check in your journal and see how the relationship between yourself and the security guard is going.

I'll check in later though.

Later!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

How's it goin?  Thanks for the compliments on the pix


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 15, 2002)

It's going okay. Very busy here at work.

You're welcome for the compliments...I checked the thread and see that everyone was dishing them out...feels good, doesn't it?

Keep up the great work! 

Are you maling your taxes today or filing for an extension?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

i'm mailing them, I had been saving up for it for the last 3 weeks worth of contract work checks. 

yeah, it helps. I have a habit of lookin at the pix and not seeing a change   Other than little things I notice every day like finally starting to see a little abs and stuff like that. So it means alot when people look and tell me that I am making changes


----------



## irontime (Apr 15, 2002)

How do they look when your arms are down by your side? Do they pop out more then?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

a little bit, still a layer over them. But it's slowly wearing down with all the cardio.  but if you mean my arms yeah, they are quite a bit now compared to before, my tri's are really starting to get bigger finally.

Still have 2 more weeks but gonna probably take a step back this weekend. My friends down there are already talkin about goin out fri, and sat night. 

So gonna have to kick it in gear big time that last 4 days. What day we deciding who wins the case again?


----------



## irontime (Apr 15, 2002)

I think it was the 25. Is that a Thursday? If so that was the day.

I was talking about your abs, I know that arms pop out more when they are lowerlol

So how do we do this? Take a few different poses and go from there?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

sounds good to me. hmmmm get back sunday night, gonna have to really kmoa for those 4 days. 

So what's your last day?  

And then after we decide when we start the one for most improved over the summer.


----------



## irontime (Apr 15, 2002)

My last day is the Friday after the contest.

I don't think it really matters when we start the next one as it is going to be the end result that determines the winner. May as well start it the day after and just compare our after summer pics to the ones that we have for this contest.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

yep, that's the plan. That one should be the most interesting. to see who can improve the most. 

big party that last night, or does everybody scatter that day?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 15, 2002)

I love the boys having convo in my journal. I hope this means I will be in the loop with all the pictures!

And are you guys really going to meet up? Irontime, I know you are school now...where do you usually live?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

Yeah eventually he says he wants to come to Cali sometime. Probably not til he's outa college though. I might have to make a run up there next year when he's in college. I could use a good party weekend. 

and of course we'll keep you in the loop.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Yeah eventually he says he wants to come to Cali sometime.



Irontime?  In California?  Oh dear God, he'd have a heart attack.  If he does show up make sure to bring him down south for the freak show.  Venice Beach is everything and more than I thought it would be.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

yeah, I haven't actually check Venice Beach out yet either. 

I've been stuck up here in SJ to much the last few years.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

To get the full effect you should go during the summer and on a weekend.  I laughed my ass off just walking the boardwalk watching people.  

(Did I say "boardwalk"?  Can't tell I'm from the East Coast, can you?)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

lmao definately a trip I have to make then


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 15, 2002)

Loving the action in my journal!

Loving all the non-pornal action in my journal...

I have not been to California in years and years. 

ALBOB, I put you in charge of planning an IM get together. Get to work!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

haha that'd be cool. 

yeah but if I'd have been having this convo in my journal then I'd have more posts then you lmao j/k


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Loving the action in my journal!ALBOB, I put you in charge of planning an IM get together. Get to work!



Hmmmm...............
Step #1: Find good location.............Where was the strip club Pitboss works at?  

(You gotta give me SOME pornalization.)


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 15, 2002)

ALBOB, do you feel better now? That little bit of pornalization should last you for a few weeks, right? 

Location...east coast babee!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> ALBOB, do you feel better now? That little bit of pornalization should last you for a few weeks, right?
> 
> Location...east coast babee!



All WEEK?  That won't last me all DAY!!!

West Chester, PA.  My hometown.   Hope you're not planning on staying on that diet during MY party.  Cheesesteak heaven babee!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 15, 2002)

What about the ATL? The original Miss LeDix would love to meet everybody! 

Rainbows! Flowers! Sunshine! 

You know I'm going to edit this so you better enjoy it for a minute before it's gone.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_ The original Miss LeDix would love to meet everybody!



The original?  As opposed to the pornal beast who's gracing us with her presence right now?  Sure, we'd like to meet her too.  Let us know when you let her out.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 15, 2002)

Actually, she goes out 3 or 4 times a day. A spoiled bitch is what we call her. 

I'll be like..."Where is that spoiled bitch?" and she'll look up like "Who, me? The dog lounging on this king size bed like I own the place??".

I do love her though. Next month is two years we've had her. She's the sweetest!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_She's the sweetest!



You obviously haven't met my little shithead, Corky.  (Cocker Spaniel)  We've only found one redeeming quality in the year and a half we've had her................she's cute.  SOOOOOOO cute.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 15, 2002)

Pictures. I want pictures of Corky. 

And some people don't like pets...can you imagine?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

Did I mention she's cute?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 15, 2002)

OMG! What a little cutie!


----------



## irontime (Apr 15, 2002)

So many questions to answer 
Miss LeDix: I live in the rocky mountains in Alberta, so safe to say I won't be in Cali this summer But yes one day, I always wanted to go there.

Dvlmn: Hard to tell what everybody is going to be doing the last night. This weekend is going to be fun as everybody wants to party the last weekend, but I'm not holding high hopes for the one after. 
And if you ever did want to come up you know damn well you are more than welcome buddy You may be dissapointed in the level of partying that DOESN'T go on here. It's not like the movie colleges at all

Albob: Do you live around Cali? Might have to check up with you too when I eventually get my ass down there. (Relax, you have a couple of years to come up with a good excuse)
p.s. Cute dog, glad that the 'pets look like their owners' theory doesn't apply to everybody


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> So many questions to answer Albob: Do you live around Cali?


Yeah somewhere around there.  Edwards Air Force Base, California. 





> _*Originally posted by irontime *_p.s. Cute dog, glad that the 'pets look like their owners' theory doesn't apply to everybody



Don't be so quick to judge.  Just got her shaved in preparation for the summer.


----------



## Fade (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> And some people don't like pets...can you imagine?



I like animals.


----------



## irontime (Apr 15, 2002)

LMAO That is one of the funniest pics I've seen Fade, And you definitely put it in the right journal


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 15, 2002)

Fade, we all know that you and butterfly do have pets.

Gross pic!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 15, 2002)

Did upper body workout today at the gym. Chest, shoulders, back, biceps, triceps. 

Meal 1: Myoplex
Meal 2: Five eggs (four white, one yolk) scrambled, shredded wheatnbran
Meal 3: Cottage cheese, banana, 10 almonds
Meal 4: Turkey, one piece ww bread, green beans
Meal 5: Apple....one hour later, two large ww crackers with pb and j
Meal 6: One small corn tortilla, chicken, broccoli, salsa and guacomole

Damnit dvlmn!

Unmentionables: one hershey kiss, one mini hershey bar, two peppermint patties, one small reeses egg, ....two small bites of apple pie....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

what, no unmentionables?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 15, 2002)

Are you happy now??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

there ya go **efg**


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 16, 2002)

Yawn!

Time for cardio....it's 5:00 am.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2002)

Hey MissL! Can I join your non-pornal team? Kuso and ALBOB are totallt trashing my journal...   

BTW, you're SO GOOD doing your cardio that early!


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey MissL! Can I join your non-pornal team? Kuso and ALBOB are totallt trashing my journal...



Trashing???? It`s called decorating


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 16, 2002)

NG...love the avatar! Thanks for dropping by. 

Of course you can join my non pornal team...that would bring the total amount of people involved to 2!


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

( and both of them are closet porn-addicts  )


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 16, 2002)

In your wet-n-wild fantasies, maybe!


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh yeah, Miss P, I reacently found this on my bible study homepage. I know it`s rather similar to mmafiters but I thought it`d be better suited to you....or hubby


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 16, 2002)

lmao@kuso

hey miss ledix check out what I did today, you'll be so proud.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2002)

I just remembered something I was supposed to tell you days ago!!  Uhm.. it's about our lil' Nicky... From BSB you know.. 
I don't know if the Tv-show "popstars" runs in America.. the show where a band is picked out among 1000ands through auditions.. Well, anyway.. My former best friend was picked out last year in the swedish version and she is now famous.. lol.. AND.. a few weeks ago, she was at Britney Spear's "Crossroads" premiere-party and guess who she met .........................................??......??............  NICK CARTER!! 

Well.. he actually started hitting on her and she, who already has a boyfriend, wasn't interested.. so he started to get all cocky and eventually, when my friend decided to leave, finished with the line "Well, suck my d*ck"...     Aaaaand, he was all fat and flubby and was wearing SWEATPANTS and had a bad case of acne... My friend and I used to dream about meeting lil' Nicky when he still was the sweet, innocent boy.. and our dreams basicly went down the drain...

Thought you would like to know.......  Or.. maybe not..


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh my gosh that is hilarious!!! I cannot believe he was in sweatpants at the premiere!!! What a loser! 

Have ya'll seen that movie by the way??? I want to ..is it good if so???? I Know I am 22, BUT I am A HUGE Fan of Brittany!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_ Kuso and ALBOB are totallt trashing my journal...



Uhhhhhh...............Kuso................I'm having another Senior moment here.....................Didn't she specifically TELL us to come in and pornalize her journal???   Or was that you just getting me into trouble again.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 16, 2002)

ALBOB, actually, it was Fitgirl that told you to pornalize her journal. You got the two 'girls' confused. 

NG, I can believe that. And it's too bad. I heard he is fat and a has lots of acne. I would stil loooooooooooove to meet him though! At least just for a pic. Did I ever tell you that I met Willa Ford, back when she was his girlfriend?

Princess, I have not seen Crossroads. But I hear it is okay for what it is.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2002)

hey  Miss L~~~ I think I will have to take my younger sister to see it.. I know the hubby would definatley pass for that one!! He hates chick flicks..like a lot of guys of course!! 

ITS QUITTING TIME HERE~ Talk to ya in the morning..have a great night!


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To both ALBOB and Miss P....check out page three of this journel...........we were officially invited to pornalise Nike_Girl....well....her journel anyway


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> To both ALBOB and Miss P....check out page three of this journel...........we were officially invited to pornalise Nike_Girl....well....her journel anyway



To kuso: That may have happened a while ago...but it was Fitgirl's recent invitation that ALBOB keeps referring to. 

Don't get detailed with me boy...I'm very Type A!


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> To kuso: That may have happened a while ago...but it was Fitgirl's recent invitation that ALBOB keeps referring to.
> ...



LOL....yes, but as I`ve been trying to covince ALBOB...it`s our duty to pornalise everyone...especially those that ask for it.

I say...they both go down.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> LOL....yes, but as I`ve been trying to covince ALBOB...it`s our duty to pornalise everyone...especially those that ask for it.
> ...



Er, I'm not touching that last sentence.   

I am impressed with both you and ALBOB's dedication to the art of pornality. If only there was some sort of official recognition...


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

Damn....and I was trying to suck you in there too.  

Yes, I must say that sounds like a great idea................some sort of official recognition is definitely lacking isn`t it....maybe we should talk to prince about it


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 16, 2002)

Go ahead. Maybe he can make a 'pornal' forum, and you and ALBOB can be the mods! You're still a mod over at mm.com, aren't you? What's up with that?


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Go ahead. Maybe he can make a 'pornal' forum, and you and ALBOB can be the mods! You're still a mod over at mm.com, aren't you? What's up with that?




 I still post there about once a week...........my post average sucks now  I just don`t know anyone accept dino over there now.........all the reasons I went there, are now here

A pornal mod here? Not bad, but it`s kinda more fun doing it without approval


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 17, 2002)

Good Morning!

I know I actually did not post a menu yesterday...just didn't feel like it, I guess. 

Workout this morning went well. Among the exercises were a few short sets of walking lunges with 15 lb db in each hand..those were difficult! Also did leg press, squats, and calf raises.

Meal 1: Myoplex
Meal 2: Five eggs (four white, one yolk) scrambled, shredded whetnbran cereal (dry)
Meal 3: Cottage cheese, apple, 10 almonds
Meal 4: Tuna, one piece of whole wheat bread
Meal 5 (more like a snack): almonds and dried apricots
Meal 6: Corn tortilla, chicken, salsa, and guacomole



Unmentionables: one bite size hershey bar, two hershey kisses, one small chocolate 'egg', one mini peppermint patty, went to Farmer's Market on lunch break...lots of samples in the bakery.  two very small pieces of cake at an Israeli Independence Day rally


----------



## kuso (Apr 17, 2002)

You are up early today!!!  Have a good workout


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi kuso! I'm at work now...only for a few until I have to get started on my work duties.

Workout was okay. I hate lunges...have I mentioned that?


----------



## kuso (Apr 17, 2002)

You at another seminar today??? You`re usually back online by now


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 17, 2002)

kuso, sweet to check on me. But I am busy working. I get emails when people reply to this thread, but it is the only thread I 'subsribe' to. 

Am I missing anything too exciting?


----------



## kuso (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> Am I missing anything too exciting?



I`m going to cut you a break and not pornalise you for this one 

Not too much going on.....there may be some blood spilt in the "pb?" thread later on though


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 17, 2002)

I just posted on a few threads..that should keep everyone satisfied for a while...ha!


----------



## kuso (Apr 17, 2002)

Already replied to some.

I gotta get up in less that 5 hour so I`m of to bed. Night


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 17, 2002)

Good night...sleep tight!

Sounds like we both need to work on getting more sleep. I have been averaging about 6 hours!


----------



## kuso (Apr 17, 2002)

I`ve been averaging a little less than that recently....and you know my feeling towards morning people 

It`s about to hit 6:00am and I`ve got to leave for work in a few minutes  and they told me I`d be working evenings


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 17, 2002)

You need to sleep more and post less!


----------



## kuso (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> You need to sleep more and post less!



WTF??

That has to be the stupidest thing I`ve heard 

 

I`ve got the rest of today off ( it just after 11:00am here ) and tomorrow of so that`ll be my rest


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 17, 2002)

LOL all you want...but you know that sleep is very important.

Thanks so much for visiting my journal today...you are the only one to do so.


----------



## kuso (Apr 17, 2002)

Don`t think too many posted that much yesterday.....seems everyone is in search of PB........


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 17, 2002)

sorry, was busy at work, but did get to check today. 

tomorrow will be my last day hanging around here til monday though.  goin to san diego


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 17, 2002)

Thanks for stopping in! I guess my self pity was too much too ignore??

Have a great time on your trip! Don't break too many hearts!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 17, 2002)

me break hearts?  nah, I'm the one who gets the heart broken. lol, that's just the bad luck i have.  

I'll be here tomorrow still though, don't fly out til 9:00 at night


----------



## kuso (Apr 18, 2002)

Miss P....you sleep in or something????


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 18, 2002)

I'm here! I just didn't post this morning...yet.

At work though...I'll have to update with details later. 

Hope you are doing well...did you actually get some good quality sleep?


----------



## kuso (Apr 18, 2002)

LOL...it`s still the same day here as last time we talked......

I did take a bit of a nap though.....bout 2 hours...so am ready for an exciting night of pornalization


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

Hey MissL....how are things with you?  I know I haven't posted in your journal lately....sorry about that.
Just checkin' in and making the rounds this morning.   How is your BFL coming along?  

Have a great day.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 18, 2002)

I must have done something right at the gym yesterday...I am actually sore! I don't get sore very often (which is probably not a good sign) but today I am. Especially my calves...and I have a hard time fatiguing (?) them at the gym. Instead of doing calf raises on a calf machine, I did them on the leg press in the locked position. You know what I'm talking about? Anyway, I'm happy that they are sore today.  

Was out too late last night (see cake in yesterday's menu) so cardio was at home today instead of gym. Was out for about thirty minutes in the cool morning air...walking/jogging/running. Also did abs and streched.

Meal 1: Four egg (three white, one yolk) omelette, 1 cup of Kashi Good Friends cereal (very high in fiber)
Meal 2: Cottage cheese, banana, 10 almonds
Meal 3: Turkey, one piece of hw bread, green beans, six dried apricots
Meal 4: Myoplex, apple, handful of almonds
Meal 5: Chicken, guacomole, salsa, kidney beans, one small corn tortilla

Unmentionables: three hershey kisses, one mini peppermint patty, one small chocolate egg, two mini-krackel bars


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 18, 2002)

Hi FG! Thanks for stopping by...I appreciate it and I'm sorry I have not been around more. Although I did see you asking someone for advice...and eggs were mentioned! I'm glad you got some good advice.

BFL is going well, next week is week 12! I'm glad I stuck with the workouts...menu not as much. But it's still cool to say I did it. I have a binder with all my workouts and everything. It'll be neat to look at in the future. I am looking forward to changing my workouts though! 

kuso...let us all take that as a warning!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

Hey MissL....here's a good way to blast those calves and make them so sore the next morning that you can't get out of bed....

Take an aerobics class!!   Every couple of weeks, I'll take a class on Mondays and the next morning when I put my feet on the floor and try to walk, I feel like I'm going to fall flat on my a$$.
   If I could point and laugh at myself, I probably would.


----------



## kuso (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> kuso...let us all take that as a warning!



Thats the way it was meant  though I will take pitty on you and not pornalize your "sore" post


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 18, 2002)

FG, are you talking about a step class? Or just old school aerobics? I have not taken one of those classes in so long....the only cardio class my gym offers in the morning is Spinning. I may or may not take one after I finish BFL. I hate those little chairs! 

kuso, I feel so special! No pornality in my journal today! I guess that means Princess, FG, and NG should watch out!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

Oh yeah....sorry -- I am talking about a step class.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

Hey Girlie...how are u today??


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

ya those step classes do kick your bootie, and calves..and everything else!! I love them...I think I should do one soon!! Thanks for the reminder FG about how good they are!!

Oh Miss L~ I know what ya mean about them chairs in spinning..ouch! 

Have fun walking on them calves today!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 18, 2002)

Hey Princess! I have not visited your journal lately..  How's the house hunting going? Do you think you'll be going to butterfly's party? Is FG going? 

I hate the spinning seats..hate hate hate...but I did invest about $20 in a cushion so I guess I should use it.


----------



## kuso (Apr 18, 2002)

WTF is a spinning seat? Is it like one of those love swings?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 18, 2002)

kuso...how fast you break your promises to me. 

If indeed you are being serious, you can buy a cushion to put on the seats of the spinning bikes...to make them more comfortable.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

oh my gosh Kuso...  LoL

Hey Miss L~~~   That seat should make it much better! Good investment..ha..well.. if you use it... just messin' with ya! House hunting sucks!!! ITS HARD!! We can't find one we like..we want brand new..but the only model we found we BOTH like, they have no lots available right now to put it on..so we are just lookin! THANKS FOR ASKING!!! Hope you have better luck! I want to go to Butterfly's party soooo bad!! I have to go outta town sat. morning..and if I make it back in time to clean up I am definatley going..but I don't see it happening!  I don't know if FG is going?
have a good one!


----------



## Fade (Apr 18, 2002)

What the fruk a spinning bike?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 18, 2002)

Princess, I hear you on the house frustrations. I hope it all works out for you really soon! Will the dogs being moving to the house when you move? We are still looking, but the areas we want to move to are very expensive. I point-blank asked my mom for money last night..and the response was not positive. 

Fade, we are talking about the stationary bikes that are used in Spinning classes. They have very small little seats that are extremely uncomfortable!


----------



## kuso (Apr 18, 2002)

I still don`t know what a spinning class is 

Sorry about the pornality....couldn`t resist  forgive me??


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 18, 2002)

It's an indoor cycling class. The instructor leads you through hills, sprints..and so forth.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

whats wrong with these guys???

Miss L~ I know exactly how you feel - the area we like is really expensive too! Sucks!! Don't worry, my mom would not have a positive answer either if I asked her for money! Shes still paying for my wedding! I am not taking my dogs. One lived with me all through out college, and now that hes been at my moms for 2 years..hes become her baby. Hes very spoiled! And my other dog, my old lady is what I call her.. shes been my dog since I was 6 years old..but has always stayed with my mom. I think she would have a hard time adjusting at a new place since shes so old. & She would miss her son, Dusty (the other spoiled dog) ...but we are getting a lab when we get a Backyard!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 18, 2002)

Oh yeah, I remember the dog situation now. Thanks for the reminder! Well, one of the reasons my parent's are not very likely to give us money towards a house is because the areas we are looking in are at least thirty minutes away from them...they would rather us live closer, but the area they live in is very, very, very expensive. There are some less-expensive areas sort of close to them, but not up to par for an area I would want to buy a home.

It's all drama! See, we don't want to spend a whole lot of money. We basically want to be able to pay all our bills (future mortgage included) on Lance's salary only. It's always been our plan for me to be a stay at home mother when we have children. So, we've always planned to be able to live on his salary only. But now that the economy is in a slump, who knows what will happen!?! We don't plan on having kids for a few more years, but it does not hurt to think ahead.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

Oh I totally understand your situation!! My parents & Matts parents live in a very, very nice area also, and want us near by too...kinda hard w/o a lot of $$$ 

WOW, I think that would be so neat to be a stay at home mom..you would be great! Thats smart to think ahead like ya'll are doing..but you are right about the dang economy!! Wish ya luck!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 18, 2002)

good job planning ahead there Miss LeDix, 

how ya doin today.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 18, 2002)

Oh, I'm okay. Pretending to be an accountant at work today, trying to reconcile some GL accounts. Too fun!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 18, 2002)

hey, we're in the same boat. I'm doing GL entries. and only accounting i've ever had was freshman semester in high school 

good luck though, need any reports designed to make it easier, I contract out for pretty cheap ya know.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 18, 2002)

We're all set..it's not the report's fault that I don't know what I'm doing! In fact, my coworker just figured it out. I added a number when I should have subtracted...!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 18, 2002)

hey, not bad then  making progress good job.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 18, 2002)

Did you guys hear about the Amtrak train that derailed in Florida? What an awful story...and it's really strange to me since we were just on Amtrak less than a month ago. How awful!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 18, 2002)

that is kinda freaky.

well have a great weekend, I'll be back monday.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 19, 2002)

Good Morning to all...and Happy Friday!  

It's 5:00 am here...off to the gym for upper body. Workout was good. I was so tired and exhausted that I almost stopped and quit right in the middle. But I didn't. 

Meal 1: Myoplex
Meal 2: Shredded wheatnbran in the car after gym..about an hour later had four eggs scrambled (one yolk, three white), oatmeal
Meal 3: Cottage cheese, almonds, apple
Meal 4: Turkey, avocado wrap on ww tortilla
Meal 5: Challah, chicken, veggies, potatoes, cake (dinner at my parent's house)


Unmentionables: several hershey kisses, one lollipop with gum in the middle, a few chocolate eggs


----------



## kuso (Apr 19, 2002)

Morning ...I was just thinking you`ll be about to post........


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 19, 2002)

Hi kuso! You know me too well... 

Gotta get to work now!


----------



## kuso (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey...no workout   No food  No unmentionables


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 19, 2002)

Go back and look again! Thanks for checking on me, though.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 21, 2002)

I have not posted over the weekend...lazy, I guess.

We may be making an offer on a house tomorrow. Very scary stuff!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## kuso (Apr 21, 2002)

Yeah, I thought maybe you were having a dirty weekend or something  :lol

Making an offer is the easy part....paying for it is the bit that gets hard lol


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 22, 2002)

Good Morning! This is one of the first times ever that when I've posted my first post of the day (it's 5:02) that kuso has not been online....kuso, where are you???  

Anyway, it's my last week on BFL! I can't believe it's been 12 weeks. I'll be taking my final BFL photos this Sunday...and I guess I'll put them in the 'member's pics' forum as well as in here. That is, if they come out well.  

Today is lower body...walking lunges et al.  Workout was okay. Man I hate lunges. Did leg press, calf raises on the leg press, lunges, deadlifts and squats. 

Meal 1: Myoplex
**snack on the way to work from the gym. 1 cup of Kashi Good Friends dry cereal**
Meal 2: Four eggs (one yolk, three white) scrambled, oatmeal with cinammon and a little, itty bitty portion of honey
Meal 3: Cottage cheese, banana, 12 almonds, cinammon
Meal 4: Chicken breast, peas, one piece of hw bread
Meal 5: Two whole grain crackers with pb and j
Meal 6: Tunafish, pinto beans, green beans, salsa


Unmentionables: several hershey kisses, two mini peppermint patties, couple of chocolate eggs


----------



## kuso (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Good Morning! This is one of the first times ever that when I've posted my first post of the day (it's 5:02) that kuso has not been online....kuso, where are you???



Sorry, 

You know I try to be there for ya  but every now and then even I have to wo.........wo..........wor...............kk earn my salary!

I`m here now though...where are you???


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm at work, and you know I understand that you have to work. Still can't believe what your job is though...you, kuso, setting an example for others? Shocking info! 

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## kuso (Apr 22, 2002)

No problem.......

Only be around for another hour or so tonight...got another bloody 5:00am morning


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

HEY GIRL~!
Did I read write??? Did you find a house???? YEAH!!! DETAILS!

How are you???


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 22, 2002)

Hi Princess, thanks for stopping by. 

We think we want to to make an offer on a house. That is much different than having a house. Someone might have already made an offer, they may not accept our offer...you know the deal. We'll see how it goes.

It's really cute, but I won't bore you with the details until we know if we're going to get it or not. 

How old am I? That's top secret! I'm in my twenties..that's all I'll say. Oh, and I've over 25. That's all I am going to say!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

hey sweetie-- oh ya, know how all that goes..let me know if they accept your offer..then I want Details!!  Good Luck! Is it in the area you wanted?

Who asked you how old you are??
WOW Over 25-- you look 18!!!  YOU GO!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 22, 2002)

I read your post wrong...now I've told all my secrets! Oooops!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

Lol... it will be okay!! I'm 22 ..there... now we have both spilled!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes, but you are still a baby, so it's okay that you tell how old you are!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 22, 2002)

lmao, congrats on at least finding one you want to bid on there Miss LeDix


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

haha, your a baby too missy!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> How old am I? That's top secret! I'm in my twenties..that's all I'll say. Oh, and I've over 25. That's all I am going to say!!



Oh Oh....I know 

I wonder what it`s worth to shut up


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Oh Oh....I know
> ...



It's worth you not getting your ass kicked from across the planet!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 22, 2002)

Do you remember us all talking about Spinning class? Well, me and two or three other girls are going to take the class tomorrow. I'm afraid. Very afraid.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 22, 2002)

Hey flower, i've only scanned the past few pages, but i'm curious of your goals? fat loss? muscle-up? fitness?  And how much closer are you to them since you started this journal?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 22, 2002)

TCD, first you must answer this question before I answer yours...

Why did you call me flower?


----------



## Robboe (Apr 22, 2002)

Sorry, i type how i talk.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 22, 2002)

Miss L, have I mentioned that I love the new avatar....very nice!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Sorry, i type how i talk.



TCD, you don't have to apogize. But I am still confused...you call women flower? Is that like 'babe' over there or something?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Miss L, have I mentioned that I love the new avatar....very nice!



Oh, I can't believe that FitGirl's new personal trainer/nutritionist is posting in my journal! I feel so honored!  

But, really, thank you very much! Have you posted pics yet?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

Morning...5:03 now, tired!

No food/shake yet, planning on taking Spinning class at 5:45.

Took the spinning class, it was okay. I really was quite hungry the whole time, and I think it might have affected my intensity levels. Did abs, too.

Meal 1: Myoplex low carb shake, shredded wheatnbran dry cereal
Meal 2: Four eggs (one yolk, three white) scrambled, oatmeal with honey and cinammon
Meal 3: Turkey, one piece of hw bread, peas, 12 almonds
Meal 4: Three egg (one yolk, two white) omelette, apple, 12 almonds
Meal 5: Chicken, pinto beans, one small corn tortilla, 12 almonds


Unmentionables: two mini peppermint patty, one small chocolate egg, one lollipop with gum in the middle (you know the real name)...went to the farmer's market at lunch, had a few potato chips and a few sample size bites of cookies and such


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Oh, I can't believe that FitGirl's new personal trainer/nutritionist is posting in my journal! I feel so honored!




YOU SHOULD BE!!!

haha....j/k babe.   I saw those unmentionables.  
But then again  I look to you for my unmentionables.   Kind of makes me feel like "if I know you're having them, that kinda makes me think you're having them for the both of us.... 

Hope your doing good doll face.....
Have a great day.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

Hi FG! 

What's sad is that I do eat enough unmentionables for you, and me, and Princess, and everybody else! 

I'm doing well, hope you are too. When does the hubby get back?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

Hubby doesn't get back until almost midnight on Saturday.   I'm picking him and his brother up at the airport though, so at least I'll get to see him then. 

What's up with those unmentionables anyway??  It's not like you don't eat enough and I know you're sane.   So, what gives?   Have you no will power woman?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

Ha...I guess I am sane. But I really don't have much self control when it comes to sweets. I love, love, love chocolate! And it's in these little bitty packages....mini peppermint patties, hershey kisses, bite size hersheys....I just have a really hard time when it is right here in the office and I can eat it whenever I want. 

I know I should think if the saying ... "Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels.".... 

I really have no excuse. Just poor discipline.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

think of this saying too....."A moment on the lips, a life time on the hips.....

You, of all people, being 144 lbs, should know better than that.

_<<haha, look at me trying to give you advice.. _


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

I am reporting you to the authorities for Cyber Abuse!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh WOW!!   What do you think they'll give me for punishment??


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

ME!!!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

BTW....good evening Miss P


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

LOL! When I first read your reply (FG) I was going to say something like they would make you deal with kuso and ALBOB. 

Hi kuso! How are you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

Kuso...did you get your PM?


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

Not bad Miis P.........only got two more half days and then I`m on 10 days holidays   

Fitbabe, got it, thanks, just looking for the right timing now


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

kuso, are you going back to Australia for your vacation? 

FG, kuso, princess, what do you talk about on all these PMs? Miss P out of the loop???


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

Yeah, going to Cairns, but only for 5 days 

Check Princess journel, my latest post and you can see what the pm`s were about


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey Miss L~~~ I agree w/ Fitgirl...

"A moment on the lips, a lifetime on the hips"
I LOVE IT!! SO TRUE! 
We can help you with those unmentionables sweetie!! 

We talk about you in the Pms .........JUST KIDDING GIRL!!! 
Fitgirl and I talk about our Men!!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

Do you think she missed my post


----------



## Robboe (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> TCD, you don't have to apogize. But I am still confused...you call women flower? Is that like 'babe' over there or something?



No, not really. It's just me. I don't call any/every woman Flower. It's better than saying "hoy, you!"


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

TCD, if you said 'hoy, you', I would not know what you were talking about! 

What were your questions again? This is my 12th week on BFL. The main changes I have noticed are in my arms. The exercise structure of BFL forced me to lift heavier than I ever would have before. I have not been as strict (see my unmentionables) with the diet, I'm sure I would see more results if I was. 

I do highly recommend BFL for anyone who is ready to try something different! 

I will be posting some more pics on Sunday, then I guess you can see for yourself!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

TCD~~Shes done an awesome job at BFL!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh, thanks Princess!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

NO PROB HON!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

POR ...........Oops, almost slipped there.  

Hey Miss LeDix.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

Thank you ALBOB for making an appearance in here. While I know you can't be your true pornal self in here....

I've seen you make many intelligent posts regarding diet and exercise in other journals. Feel free to do the same in here!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_I've seen you make many intelligent posts



BLASPHEMY!!!   I made the promise not to be pornal in your thread and I've held true to that promise.  And what do I get in return?  You calling me names?  Intelligent?  Well thank you very much............for NOTHING!!!  I've worked long and hard to earn my reputation as an illiterate moron and I won't have you running around tarnishing my good name.  


(SHHHHH.......If people start thinking I know what I'm talking about they'll ask me questions and start being nice and stuff.  Then I won't be able to have fun just being pornal.   )


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey ALBOB...I`ve got a question for you.....what do you think of lifting straps


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)




----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_




ROTFLMFAO!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> Meal 1: Myoplex low carb shake, shredded wheatnbran dry cereal



Where's the rest of your food girly???


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

Go look now. I want to say that I have eaten less crap today than usual since I had that cyber-spanking.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_ cyber-spanking.



Don't do it ALBOB!  Be strong!  Don't give in to the Dark Side!  Remember, you promised!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

Yes, remember your promise! Remember that Miss LeDix's husband reads this sometimes and does not appreciate pornality.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Go look now. I want to say that I have eaten less crap today than usual since I had that cyber-spanking.



Aww yes....you've done good!   And you're so welcomed on the cyber-spanking....I get 'em, so should you.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, we made an offer on the house this morning. I'm not sure when we will hear back from the seller's agent. The house was not within our budget, but we made an offer anyway (low offer). We figure there's no harm in making an offer, the worst they can do is say no....

I'm really nervous about the whole thing! I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh my gosh!! YEAH GIRL~ I am sooo excited for you guys..hopefully they like the offer!! Keepin' my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

Heard back from our agent...I will copy and paste the text here:

"Just heard from the agent and she got the offer. Unfortunately she got another one today and is expecting another one. This means that she will present all of them at the same time and the seller will pick the one they want to accept or counter on. Will let you know as soon as I hear back from her."

I really doubt there is any way they are going to accept our offer, but all this was quite the learning experience!

Good luck to you Princess in the home-buying arena.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 23, 2002)

hey, take what you learned from this one and go from there. House shoping is tough, expecially when budgets are tight like they are right now.

keep at it, you'll find the one you want. Maybe this one just isn't meant to be the one for you two.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

Hi newly-tatooed man! 

Good advice, thanks! I know we will find something. But I'm not giving up hope on this one until we hear for sure.

How far do you live from that train accident today?


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

There was another train accident?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> There was another train accident?



http://www.cnn.com/2002/US/04/23/california.wreck/index.html

A commuter train collided head-on Tuesday with a mile-long freight train during morning rush hour in Orange County, California, killing two people and injuring dozens of other people. 

Both male victims were passengers in the Metrolink commuter train, said Jim Amormino, spokesman for the Orange County Sheriff Coroner's Office. A 59-year-old man riding in the front car, identified as Robert Kube, was pronounced dead at the scene, he said. 

The other victim, 48, died at St. Jude Medical Center in Fullerton. 

Autopsies were planned, Amormino said. 

About 160 others were either treated at the scene or taken to hospitals, said Capt. Steve Miller of the Orange County Fire Authority. As many as 100 more people were "walking wounded," with minor injuries that did not need medical attention, he said. 

Metrolink spokeswoman Sharon Gavin said about 300 people were on board the commuter train.  

"We don't have all the details on this incident right now," Gavin said. "Obviously this is a very tragic and complicated situation." 

The National Transportation Safety Board was on the scene to investigate the accident, she said. 

The trains collided in Placentia in southern California at 8:16 a.m. PDT, just north of Anaheim Canyon Station. The commuter train was traveling south from Riverside to San Juan Capistrano. 

"The train came to a stop," said a passenger in the first rail car. "I thought it was a normal procedure, then we felt that impact and it just kept moving us." 

The front car of the Metrolink train was partially crumpled and knocked half-way off the tracks, while remaining upright. 

A makeshift triage center was set up in the gravel next to the tracks, and dozens of people sprawled on stretchers, many wearing neck braces, as emergency personnel attended to them. 

Capt. Dave Taylor, a spokesman for the Placentia Police Department, said the injured were taken to at least a dozen area hospitals. Police interviewed crew members of the freight train and passenger train, although Taylor said he did not have details of the interviews. 

He said the Orange County Fire Authority was mobilizing its units for a training exercise at the time of the accident, enabling emergency personnel to get to the scene quickly. "We were lucky," he said. 

A spokeswoman for St. Jude Medical Center in Fullerton said two people were in critical condition at the hospital and two others had moderate injuries. The hospital had activated a disaster plan, calling in additional doctors, nurses and other medical personnel, plus setting up a triage center, she said. 

"This is our worst incident in our nearly 10-year history of operating the trains," said Metrolink spokesman Francisco Oaxaca. 

At least 30 ambulances waited to take the injured away. Other passengers, who were not injured, boarded nearby buses to take them on to their destinations. 

Afternoon trains would continue to run and buses would be used to carry passengers around the accident site, according to Metrolink's Web site. 

Metrolink has a toll-free number. Call for information about the wreck: 1-800-371-5465.


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

Wasn`t there just a train crash in Florida or something just a few days ago?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

Unfortunately, yes. There was an Amtrak trained that derailed in Florida last week. This was two trains that collided. So sad. 

Do you take some sort of 'bullet train' there or something?


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

Two weeks ago yes, but my company has people everywhere so unless there is a request for me they usually send a local person..

I do ride normal trains and subways for anything up to 6 hours a day though


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

What? You ride the train/subway for six hours a day???


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

Various trains and subways....yes......UP TO 6 hours, I would guess on average 4 or 5 hours 

I always think it is quite inconsiderate that my clients don`t all move to the same area


----------



## kuso (Apr 24, 2002)

Good morning Miss P 

Thought I`d beat you today


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Good morning Miss P
> 
> Thought I`d beat you today



LOL, you're too funny! Good afternoon to you, how was the train ride today?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 24, 2002)

Good Morning peeps! Today is upper body, just finished my Myoplex. Not much more to add. I am tired as usual. Did not get to sleep until after 10:30 or so....

Upper body workout was good. 

Meal 1: Myoplex
**snack on the way to work from gym...one cup of dry Kashi Good Friends cereal**
Meal 2: Four eggs (one yolk,three white) scrambled, oatmeal 
Meal 3: Cottage cheese, apple, almonds
Meal 4: Turkey, one piece hw bread, green beans
Meal 5: Four eggs (all white) omelette, apple, almonds
Meal 6: Tunafish, two whole grain crackers, cauliflower, almonds

Unmentionables: three hershey kisses, three small chocolate eggs (that's pretty good..lots less than usual!)..should I start putting the almonds down here, too?


----------



## kuso (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> LOL, you're too funny! Good afternoon to you, how was the train ride today?



LOL...today is the one weekday when I don`t ride a train....all clinents are local


----------



## kuso (Apr 24, 2002)




----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 24, 2002)

What? What? What? I'm actually working, kusoness!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

> by Miss LeDix in my journal
> 
> No, what he was saying is that you should never do the same exercise (for the same body part) as frequently as every other day. Right titty-man?




I JUST HAD TO LET THE WORLD SEE THAT MISS LEDIX IS NO LONGER ON THE NON-PORNAL TEAM.  I HAVE REVOKED HER LICENSE!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 24, 2002)

Shit!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 24, 2002)

I just wanted to post this pic because I think it's pretty funny. This is me trying to put on a seat belt. I was in my sister's car (a Sentra) inbetween my niece and nephew...there was not enough room for me to get that seat belt on!! I think it's funny!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

hey cute pic  

how ya doin today?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks...I think it is cute. 

I'm okay. Still no word on the house.  And you?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

doin alright, still running back and forth between buildings every day setting up there new accounting server 

but I'll live, makes it so theycan't compain about me wearing shorts since I'm driving back and forth so much.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2002)

cute pic miss L & Funny too!!! Your niece and nephew look a lot like you!!  Hope you hear about the house soon!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

oh yeah btw em and IT have our pix for our little competition up. They are the begging pix for the next one over the summer 

just didn't want to have you feel left out you know.


----------



## kuso (Apr 25, 2002)

BTW...nice pic


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 25, 2002)

Morning! Isn't that a funny picture?? There was no room for me!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 25, 2002)

Yawn...yawn! Quite tired today. Leaving shortly for cardio at the gym. 

Gym was good. Did 29 minutes of interval work on the treadmill. Also did abs. 

We have decided to NOT make a counter offer on the house. The sellers countered offered our offer, and they still want too much. In my opinion, we are doing the right thing by not overextending ourselves. I know there will be a house out there that we will love, and that's in our price range! 

Meal 1: Myoplex, shreddedwheatnbran dry cereal
Meal 2: Four eggs (three white, one yolk) scrambled, oatmeal
Meal 3: Cottage cheese, an apple, almonds
Meal 4: Turkey, hw bread
Meal 5: Chicken, salsa, guacomole, broccoli, on one small corn tortilla

Unmentionables: two small chocolate eggs, one mini reeses, one bite size dark chocolate (gross!), one mini peppermint patty, 1 1/2 cookies (that was a very odd thing, does not happen alot!)


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

Good Morning Miss Ledix!! I agree with you, I think you did the right thing by not offering another offer on the home. Just wasn't meant to be...theres one out there for you guys...somewhere huh!! (I feel the same way)

Have a great day!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 25, 2002)

Yep, Princess...I totally agree.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2002)

I agree too MissL....keep lookin' huni, you'll find something I just know it.

We are wanting to move too.  Maybe sometime next year.   We did find a house earlier this year - in the area where we want to be - but the house was $450,000.00.   MORE MONEY THAN WE WANT TO PAY RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

DAMN THAT HAD TO HAVE BEEN A NICEEEEEEEE HOUSE GIRL!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 25, 2002)

$450,000? Is everyone in Texas rich or something??? Between you, and Princess, and Fade and Butterfly...I need to move to Texas!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

LoL...homes costs A LOT more here I think, and I think salaries are higher maybe too...but we probably spend about the same, heck I don't know!
Come move to houston and find out!! You can be my workout buddy!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 25, 2002)

Interesting stuff...I really do need a workout buddy, but I don't think we'll be moving to Texas..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2002)

It was incredible!!   Brad even took his mom back to see it over that weekend.   We took pictures of it and everything too!!

I would love to win the lotto honey and go buy it.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

Oh WOW I bet it was incredible!!! I'm trying for the lotto too!! Theres this neighborhood down the road from me where the homes Start at 500,000 and they are Bada$$!!! Dreamin'

Miss Ledix..fine, guess I will just keep my dog as my workout buddy


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2002)

Here...check this out.    There's a community in a town called Rowlett, very close to Dallas and they have a whole water park with slides and everything....like three or four pools, right in the community.  It's called Waterview none the less......

My workout partner just bought a house there for $250,000.   That's not so bad is it?  No, not really....except for that community, the town is a little "white trashy".  I just would not move there.  I'll take the kids and go visit her in the summer!!  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

A WATERPARK..holy cow!!
WOW That community sounds awesome, but like you, I wouldn't buy either if its in a "white trash" town....ya take the kids there..lol!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 25, 2002)

What? 250K, and it's a white trash area? Um, we are not poor or anything, but we are looking for houses in the range of 130K, we don't want to be 'mortgage-whores' or whatever people call it. 

Waterpark?

Princess, at least your dogs will workout with you..Dixie justs sniffs the grass.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_Come move to houston and find out!! You can be my workout buddy!!



Alright damnit, who's journal is this anyway?  You hens cackle so much I can't keep track of who's who anymore.  Am I allowed to be pornal here or not?   Princess, Miss LeDix and Fitgirl as "workout buddies"?  Oh my god, where's my video camera?????


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 25, 2002)

ALBOB, this is MY journal! And I guess you can do whatever you want. It's too much drama to try to keep you boys in line... 

Do you like my sig?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

I think this is Miss L's jouranl...Lol!!!!
hey miss L..sometimes they build these AWESOME homes, then you drive a mile or so down the road, and theres a bad bad area that you wouldn't want to be near!! Hey I know about those "Mortgage whores"~ Lol~~ I work at a mortgage company processing loans!!  We wouldn't call u that sweetie..and 130K is a GREAT starter home, Matt and I are looking around the 150k range because we eventually want to be in the country with a lot bigger home, so we are not going "all out" on our first home..ya know!!

Oh My dog HAS to pee on every damn mailbox..there have been soooo many times where I have come sooo close to triping over her damn leash!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_Do you like my sig?



I love the sig except for one minor complaint.  I never said you were an imposter.  I always said you were the genuine article just playing for the wrong team.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 25, 2002)

We all have different incomes, different jobs, different cost of living, ect...I totally understand. 

Have you heard of mortgages with lender paid PMI? Is that a good idea? 

Lance tripped over Dixie's leash one morning about five times in one minute. He then yelled, at the top of his lungs..."GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY WAY, DOG!!!". So then I carried her for a few minutes while he calmed down. I keep telling him that if he keeps the leash short, he wouldn't have such issues. 

You know when your dog does that, it's because they want to leave thier mark for the other pooches. Whenever ever Dixie sniffs..we always say she catching up on current events.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

that was funny albob..us hens cackling' ..you sound like your a coutry boy!! (don't mean that as a put down either.... I LOVE COUNTRY BOYS..They are SOOOOO SEXY)


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 25, 2002)

***PSSSSST...................I'm whispering so nobody knows I'm being half-way serious here and don't you dare tell either.   ***  I"m of the very strong opinion that when buying a home you should get as much LAND as possible.  You can always add to or remodle the home later, as finances allow.  Land, on the other hand, you usually only get one shot at and once you've got it that's it, no more. 

Now, back to the pornality, what were we talking about?  Oh yeah, are you lovely ladies all hot and sweaty yet?   :bounce:


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

ya miss L u are right about her leaving her scent...she is single..haha!

And, actually I have never heard of that where the Lender pays the PMI..really strange! (& I have been in the business for 6 years) but I am sure its out there..there a ton of ways to do loans! ask me more whenever u want!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_I LOVE COUNTRY BOYS..They are SOOOOO SEXY)



Well, since you put it THAT way.  I am most definitely a country boy!!!  




From Philidelphia 

My mom's from Nashville, TN and my dad's from Fitzgerald, GA.  I can't get enough grits, black-eyed peas, corn bread..........Yee Gawd I'm hungry.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 25, 2002)

Very good point ALBOB. 

Not hot. Not sweaty. And not amused. (I'm still allowed to be a bitch, right?)


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_(I'm still allowed to be a bitch, right?)



If you can't be a bitch in your own journal, what's the point in having a journal?   

I'll just go stand in the corner and..........................Nah, the non-pornality promise has already taken enough of a beating today.


----------



## kuso (Apr 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> If Nah, the non-pornality promise has already taken enough of a beating today.



Sounds to me like you already had plans on "beating" something else anyway


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 25, 2002)

I really like the intelligent, sweet ALBOB...but I guess we all have to deal with the pornal, perverted ALBOB as well.  

You take the good, you take the bad, you take them both and there you have....ALBOB!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_ the intelligent, sweet ALBOB



Jeeze, talk about an IMPOSTER!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

crazy people!
We are going to try and buy as Much land as Possible Albob!!  So you are a country boy huh!?? Cool!
Oh I am not hot and sweaty yet...but you are making me laugh!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 25, 2002)

I could have sworn I heard that tonight was two new episodes of Friends...I feel very mislead!


----------



## kuso (Apr 25, 2002)

Don`t worry about it.....they`re only up to season 4 over here


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 25, 2002)

Poor you!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 26, 2002)

Good Morning and happy Friday!  

Although I'm not really that happy. I just read that Lisa Lopes (TLC) died in a car accident. TLC is from Atlanta and I have much respect for them as a group, what a tragic story.  

And where is kuso?

Workout was good. I'm getting my bodyfat testing today.

Meal 1: Myoplex
Meal 2: Four eggs (two white, two yolk) scrambled, oatmeal, 1/2 cp shredded wheatnbran
Meal 3: Cottage cheese, apple, almonds
Meal 4: Turkey, one piece hw bread, green beans
Meal 5: (at my parent's house) hard boiled egg, pickles, humus, chicken, veggies, challah bread, cinammon babka, cookies

Unmentionables: well, we had tons of leftovers from a meeting last night..I probably had 1 oatmeal raisin cookie and 1 chocolate chip cookie, one or two hershey kisses, and two small chocolate eggs... 

 Let's face it, today was an all around crappy day when it comes to clean eating.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

Good Morning Miss Ledix.. oh my gosh thats horrible she died!! SAD!!! I hate to hear that!!!  I like that group a lot too. damnit.
Let us know what your bodyfat is when ya get it, I bet its getting L O W !!!! 
Have fun working today...I gotta do the same.

Have a good day!


----------



## Fade (Apr 26, 2002)

Work??? On Friday??? hehehe It's goof-off day.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

THERE YOU ARE FADE~! PM ME....whats going on?????? W/ Ann and YOU!!??


----------



## kuso (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> And where is kuso?



Morning...and the same to Princess and Fade 

Been at the gym...just got home now 

Which is the one that died in TLC??


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

Morning Kuso!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Morning Kuso!!



It`s a little late for a "morning" now isn`t it??

I mean. you`ve already been begging me for the last twenty minutes


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

hahahahahahahaha ANYWAY KUSO.. I knew you were gonna say something to be about that GOOBER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I knew you were gonna say something to be about that GOOBER!!!!!!!!!



Goober  WTF is a Goober??

Is that something you did when you were on your knees that I didn`t notice


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

kuso, I swear you turn a silly word into porno way to fast..now this is miss L's journal, remember!!!  Sorry Miss L..that kid gets carried away!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 26, 2002)

I knew I was about to get a spanking from you LOL


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

u wish


----------



## kuso (Apr 26, 2002)

Yeah....but Let me rephrase it....I knew I was about to get a VERBAL spanking from you.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fade (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

thats sooo sad, she was soo talented, and SOOO Pretty!!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 26, 2002)

What a waste of life.


----------



## kuso (Apr 26, 2002)

Where is Miss P?  there`s been seventeen posts in HER thread without a single reply 

Whats up?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

she said shes gonna be busy today..so we took over her nice journal


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 26, 2002)

I'm checking in very briefly.

kuso and princess...you guys are too funny!

Hi Fade, I am working hard today. 

TLC, Lisa Lopes, so sad. 

That's it for now. Very busy!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Where is Miss P?  there`s been seventeen posts in HER thread without a single reply
> 
> Whats up?



dude you have way to much time on your hands if your counting posts lmao


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

haha thats what I was thinking dvlmn!

MAN MISS LEDIX.. u deserve a raise...you busy little chicka!~!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 26, 2002)

Princess, will you talk to my boss for me and tell her that?

One of things I am doing is installing NAV (Norton Anti Virus) on everybody's PCs....already found two viruses on one PC. grr! 

Bye for now..thanks for keeping my journal active for me! 

Hi dvlmn!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 26, 2002)

hiay miss ledix,

yeah be careful that nimba has been going around out here lately. Both of my side jobs have gotten it so far.  

But it can get boring watching it scan that's for sure.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

i got it all under control in here for u Miss Ledix!! 
Have fun installing that..I have it on my computer!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 26, 2002)

dvlmn, it wasn't nimda...but something else like sir32 or something?? I think I got rid of it though..

Princess, thanks for holding down the fort and keeping kuso in line! 

Gotta go back and update my food now..


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 27, 2002)

Good Morning! I cannot believe in less than thirty minutes I am doing my last BFL workout...shocking! 

No food yet, but I think I am hungry. Which is hard to believe considering how much food I ate yesterday.  

Cardio was good. I took Dixie with me, and she did slow me down. Still managed to be out there for about thirty minutes. Walking and jogging intervals, some jumping jacks. Did abs when I got back and stretched. 

I never get to use all the cute smilies when I post from work, no time for all that. 

Meal 1: Three egg omelette (one yolk, two white), mixture of dry shreded wheat/brand and Kashi Good Friends cereal, smoothie made with 4 oz oj, half a banana, and four strawberries
Meal 2: Cottage cheese, 12 almonds
Meal 3: Turkey, one piece hw bread
Meal 4: (more like a snack) apple
Meal 5: Went out to dinner for a friend's bday. Went to one of those Japanese steakhouses where the cook in front of you. It was way too expensive, but it was yummy. I had salmon, veggies, and a very small portion of white rice. After that we went to Baskin Robbins and I had one scoop of rasperry sherbet on a sugar cone. It was also very good.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 27, 2002)

It's been a while since Nick visited my journal, so I thought I'd post this pic of him! Total hottie!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 27, 2002)

Um......what was that beautiful red X for ?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 27, 2002)

kuso, what you think of it now???


----------



## kuso (Apr 27, 2002)




----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 27, 2002)

Gee...I wonder if I can resize that photo and make it my avatar?? I still have that as my avatar over at mm....


----------



## kuso (Apr 27, 2002)

You mean you`re going to cause me to have to change boards again?!?!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 27, 2002)

We went looking for houses again today...no luck.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 27, 2002)

Took this pic tonight before we went to dinner. I also posted it in the 'Member's Pics' thread in the other forum.

I will be taking my final BFL pics tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2002)

Awwww, Miss L, you're such a CUTIE!!!   Great pic! Can't wait to see the BFL pics! Post the befores as well so we'll see all the progress!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 28, 2002)

Hi All! Final BFL pics here....first ones were taken this morning. Second set were taken early February, at the beginning of the challenge. Not too many major changes to be seen, but I know I have made progress. I am really happy that I stuck with the program (the workout part, at least).


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 28, 2002)

After pics


----------



## Robboe (Apr 28, 2002)

Wow!

Your waist is defintely smaller!

More definition in your delts too. Nice work!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 28, 2002)

Hi T_C_D,

Thanks!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2002)

Wow Ms L, lookin' real good! I agree w. TCD, your waist is definately smaller! and you've packed on muscles on your upperbody!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2002)

Hey cutiepie!!! U look great honey!! KEEP IT UP!!!!


----------



## lina (Apr 28, 2002)

New around here but wanted to say you look great! 

I did the BfL last year as well and had a blast and loved it!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 29, 2002)

Hi Lina...thanks for stopping by! 

Peeps, I have to get to work this morning..will be back later today to check on all of you!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey Miss L, you look great both before and after...keep up the hard work!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 29, 2002)

Twinnie, thanks!  I also appreciate you kicking in some ass in Princess and FG's journal.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 29, 2002)

lookin awesome Miss Ledix 

keep up the hard work. you did an awesome job on the BFL.  

and tell you've made great improvements, even though you looked great before


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 29, 2002)

dvlmn...thanks for the sweetness! 

You are going to be lonely without irontime...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 29, 2002)

lol, it won't be the same. but I'll just have to come and bug you now  

and admit it your gonna miss him to.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh my gosh MissL....you look great doll face.   I wish I had your abs.

WOW  That's all I have to say.....WOW


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 29, 2002)

FG, you are too kind, too kind. 

And guess what? It's 2:39 right now and the only unmentionable I've had is one hershey kiss!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

YEAH GO MISS L... SOOO PROUD!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2002)

OHHHH  MYYYYY GOOOOSH!!!

One Hershey's Kiss.....I'm dumbfounded!   Just Kidding.   I'm very proud of you.   Now, here's your challenge for the day.....make that you're ONLY one.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 29, 2002)

FG, I'm really going to try. Especially since we are having dinner at my parent's house and there's always crap there! 

Thanks for the support ladies...


----------



## Fade (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> FG, you are too kind, too kind.
> 
> And guess what? It's 2:39 right now and the only unmentionable I've had is one hershey kiss!!!


Oh gosh 1 kiss. I had 5 popsicles, a batch of oatmeal raisen cookies, beer, and other unmentionables. hehehe


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

Fade ... holy cow.. how dare you talk about oatmeal cookies in the womens journals.. thats soooo damn CRUEL!!!!!! 
NOT FAIR~ NOT FAIR!!!!!!!!!
Girls, am I right on this one???


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 29, 2002)

Princess, I totally agree! Especially since there are cookies in the break room here at work. And I've been so good about not having any today....


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

oh girl..you can do it!!!!!!


----------



## Fade (Apr 29, 2002)

Oatmeal raisen, chocolate chip, white chocolate macadamia nut, sugar cookies, butter cookies....oh yeah.


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 29, 2002)

3 thumbs up!!!!! You look great!!!  The first thing that I really noticed is the increase in size, muscle, of your quads.. second thing I noticed was I used to have that same exact couch and matching love seat...  Your upper body does look little bigger, but leaner and yeah your waist is definately smaller. 

Did you have your BF% tested before and after??? Just curious.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_ I used to have that same exact couch and matching love seat



Yeah but her's don't have the nasty stains.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 29, 2002)

Fade, I am going to kick your ass in a second! Why are you doing this?

PB, no comment on the furniture. I am really hating it right now. But thanks for the compliments!! The BF% is not doing too well, I had it tested this morning and it has gone up. I have been eating too much chocolate and almonds.  I will bring it back down though. 

ALBOB, you are too funny today! In rare form I tell ya!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Fade ... holy cow.. how dare you talk about oatmeal cookies in the womens journals.. thats soooo damn CRUEL!!!!!!
> NOT FAIR~ NOT FAIR!!!!!!!!!
> Girls, am I right on this one???




OH MY GOSH  FADE!!!!
How dare  you talk about beer cookies......um, I mean oatmeal raisins....no, that's not right either....cookies, oatmeal cookies..

SEE WHAT YOU'VE GONE AND DID -- DONE????


----------



## Fade (Apr 29, 2002)

Hahahahaaaaaa! THE POWER OF THE COOKIE CORRUPTS ALL!!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2002)

Don't worry ladies, he'll be suffering soon.  Now that I'm almost 100% again, I am taking over the grocery shopping in our home again.  There will be no more Godiva ice cream, cookies for breakfast and 11pm meals!!!

BAWWWHAAAAHAAAA


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2002)

MMMM hum.....YOU ARE SO BUSTED!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2002)

BTW, your pics look great!

You should get one of those hottie outfits like thay have in the Fredricks catelog, go out dancing, and blow all them guys away!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_go out dancing, and blow all them guys !!!



Hey, how come I'm the only one not allowed to pornalize your journal??????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2002)

You....Don't.....Read.....Very.....Well......Do......You......Albob?

It's either that, or "selective viewing"


----------



## Fade (Apr 29, 2002)

Butterfly can't see what I eat a work. hahahaaaa


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 29, 2002)

I read the same thing.... that and I was wondering if she would go  with a solid Teddy or a sheer Teddy to go dancing in...  they actually sell clothers at Fredricks??? Hmmm maybe I should look through the entire catalog...


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> You....Don't.....Read.....Very.....Well......Do......You......Albob?



Piss on that.  I read VERY well.  It's you "innocent" women who make such suggestive posts and then try to claim "that's not what I meant."  Yeah, right.   And it seems to have escaped everybody's eyes that there's a whole group of people talking about "getting their cookies" right here in Miss LeDix's journal.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 29, 2002)

PB, you work in a strip club, where I assume the women dance in teddies??? 

My husband would really not dig me getting all slutted up and going out dancing...maybe if he got rip-roaring drunk or something!?! 

Fade, I don't have to worry about kicking your ass, butterfly is going to take care of that for me! 

butterfly, thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2002)

I think you'd look good in this...


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2002)

This one my be a little much but I know you'd look great in it...


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2002)

And if you really want to be patriotic you'd wear this one...


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 29, 2002)

I like all three... breakfast, lunch and dinner!!!!!!!!!  Not that i plan on wearing them out...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh I so need that last outfit........
hush PB....not a word from you!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

butterfly is soooo sweet huh Miss ledix! That was a bada$$ outfit, just go buy it and wear it around the house when your coooking for the hubby..but don't burn the meals like I always end up doing when I put that on! 

~~ FADE YOU ARE CRUEL!!! BUT HAHAHAHAAHAHA JOKES ON YOU NOW..OUR WONDERWOMAN BUTTERFLY IS GONNA WHIP YOUR HOME BACK INTO SHAPE!! HAHA!! GO BUTTERFLY, HE NEEDS TO EAT DRY DRY DRY CHICKEN ALL WEEK!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 29, 2002)

butterfly...I like the first one the best!  

FG, you wear the last one...and Princess and butterfly can wear the second one! Each can wear one part! LOL. 

Can't wait until ALBOB sees all of this...


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah I think with your long curly locks that first one would look stellar!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

OH I LOVE THEM ALL!! where's that charge card?????????????????????????????


----------



## Fade (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> FG, you wear the last one...and Princess and butterfly can wear the second one! Each can wear one part! LOL.


Is this what you want to see? Is it your fantasy??


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> ...and Princess and butterfly can wear the second one! Each can wear one part! LOL.



Oh damn..... Uhm who wants the bottoms????


----------



## Fade (Apr 29, 2002)

I just ate a pack of tuna fish. So there, uhmph.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 29, 2002)

Fade...you only wish I would sit here and talk about lesbian fantasies. Sorry, no can do! 

Butterfly, he so needs a good whipping!


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Butterfly, he so needs a good whipping!



Pornal!!!


----------



## Fade (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm gonna get a whipping..I'm gonna get a whipping!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 29, 2002)

Lucky bastard... grrrr!!!


----------



## Fade (Apr 29, 2002)

Hehehe  After the whipping I'm gonna get breasts shoved in my face and then I'm g..gonna.....hey y'all stay out of my thoughts.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2002)

STOP PORNALIZING MissL's JOURNAL!!!!!

..............or you won't get that whipping


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_Can't wait until ALBOB sees all of this...



Me either!!!   "See" being the operative word here, "SEE".  With my own eyes.  So come on ladies, where are the pictures???


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2002)

As soon as you buy us the outfits, we'll wear 'em and get some pics to post


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 29, 2002)

Monday, April 29

Workout from MF Hers Magazine, I'll attach the spreadsheet with the specs filled in. 

Meal 1: 1/2 cup of All Bran dry cereal, Myoplex
Meal 2: Oatmeal, 5 eggs (four white, one yolk) scrambled
Meal 3: Cottage cheese, apple, about 10 walnuts
Meal 4: Turkey, one slice hw bread, peas
Meal 5: Less than 1/2 cup of cottage cheese, about 4 walnuts, an apple, and about a tablespoon of pb & j (this was a strange meal)
Meal 6: Chicken, broccoli, combination of white potato and sweet potato

Going to my parent's house for dinner in a little bit. 

Unmentionables: one hershey kiss!!!!!...and a medium size piece of cinammon babka, and a few bites of a cc cookie


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> As soon as you buy us the outfits, we'll wear 'em and get some pics to post



SWEEEET!!!   Of course you realize, if I'm buying I get to choose the outfits.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 30, 2002)

Good Morning!

I am sore in my pecs and slightly sore in my hams. That's a good sign. Taking Spinning class this morning.

I *attempted* to eat a BioChem LowCarb 2 bar this morning (brand suggested by gopro) and I could only eat two bites. It was nasty. I don't think I'm meant to eat protien bars.

Spinning class was really good. Much better than last week when I attempted to take the class on an empty stomach. Did ab work after the class. 

Meal 1: Myoplex, 1/2 cp dry All Bran cereal
Meal 2: Five (three whites, two yolk [one of those yolks was by accident] scrambled, oatmeal with a cinammon and a little honey
Meal 3: Cottage cheese, apple, 12 walnuts
Meal 4: Turkey, one slice hw bread, green beans
Meal 5: Four egg white omelette, apple, small handful of walnuts
Meal 6: Chicken, peas, and have I mentioned the damn walnuts?????

Unmentionables: 1 hershey kiss, small handful of microwave popcorn, about six salted almonds

Not bad, ey???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Miss L.....sore in the hammys and taking a spinning class.   You Go Girl -- 

I hear you on the bars.  Most of them are made from testing on rats and we all know rats will eat anything....JK.   But you're right, I've tried that one too and could barely even stomach choking down the one bite I took.    I stick with Meso-Tech.  It's the only one I've ever had that I actually enjoy eating.   The Nitro-Tech's aren't that bad either though.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 30, 2002)

Hi FG!

Can you please tell me the exact brand and the exact flavor that you eat? And is actually edible? I need to find one that I can actually eat. 

Preesh!! 

Spinning class was great!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 30, 2002)

I eat the Meso-Tech, chocolate peanut butter one.   It is a Muscle-Tech Product.  
Here's the breakout on it:
3.0 oz Bar -- 1 serving in serving size
340 calories
7g fat
5 cholesterol
140 mg. sodium
44 carbs
25 g. protein

I know the Nitro-Tech has 35g. protein and I don't think it is that many fat grams.   I also think the Nitro-Tech bar is lower in carbs.   I know you can get the Nitro-Tech in Strawberry Cheesecake, Blueberry Cheesecake, Chocolate Swirl (that one is my favorite).  
If you happen to try 'em, let me know what you think.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 30, 2002)

The thing that really makes me go 'WOW' is the calorie and the carb content..more the calories than the carbs. 340 Calories?? That's more than some of my meals have...

I may go to the Vitamin Shoppe today and investigate further. Thanks a bunch!

Princess...if and when you visit me today, can you tell me what type of bars you like? Preesh!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 30, 2002)

Be sure to check out the Nitro-Tech too.....


----------



## Jenny (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Miss L, can see you're doing good on your new program!! I hear ya on the crappy bar taste... yuck.. The EAS Low carb bar apple cinnamon is pretty ok though... I've had worse.. 
keep it up girlie!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 30, 2002)

Hi N_G! Thanks for visiting me in here, it's much easier for me to open this window, post, and then close. Since I'm at work and all...

EAS low carb apple cinammon??? I may have to try that. Thanks! 

Hope you are doing well, and not being too over-critical of yourself!  You're doing awesome!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 30, 2002)

Thank's girl!  I'm actually doing great! Have tomorrow off from school and will go partying with girlfriends tonight!!  Still miss my man though.. he's still in Hungary..  it sux.. just talked to him and he's working like a dog from 8 AM to 10 PM... 

Yeah, try the apple cinnamon.. it's somewhat 'cardboardy', but better than some.. lol


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

Good Morning Miss Ledix!! (Finally posting in your journal today, I am swamped at work today)

I like the Leanbody For her bars, the low carb ones only. I buy the chocolate penut butter bars. 
They have 280 calories (I have half in the morning, and half in the afternoon) 7 grams of fat, 30 grams of protein, and I think like 6 carbs or less!! I think they are YUMMY!! I also Get the Pure Protein bars (cause they are cheap, and if you buy the penut butter ones, its not that Bad) It has 4grams of fat, 180 calories, 25protein, 4 carbs...I also eat Luna bars, the Nutz over chocolate, but only  maybe once or twice a week because they have 25 grams of carbs, and not a lot of protein, like 9 grams, thats just a fast b-fast for me when I am ON THE GO!!! I like the EAS cookies & Cream bars too, Yummy & Sweet!! They have like 2 carbs in them, and 20grams of protein!
 BuT I also like a lot of other protein bars...let me find out what they are..and I will get back to you soon!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 30, 2002)

Thank you, thank you, thank you for the suggestions!

I will get to your journal in a bit, I'm busy at work,too.

I want to know how your workout was last night!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

welcome, welcome, welcome!!
How ya doing over there?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 30, 2002)

Busy here...but going to lunch in twenty minutes.

I have two, maybe three errands to do at lunch...one of which being to get a protien bar! 

Thanks for checking on me!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

No prob chicka!! Have a great lunch!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 30, 2002)

Back from lunch...no I actually have to eat. LOL.

I got one Lean Body for Her bar (chocolote/peanut/honey). I'll eat it Thursday before cardio. Thanks for the suggestion. I hope I like it!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

I think you will like it girl...its really yummy and not chalky. Thats my fave bar out there!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 30, 2002)

MissL....where's the rest of your food???  
I'm just interested because I'm looking to see what everyone else is having so I'll know what I can have....hehehe


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 30, 2002)

FG, I was too busy at work to really post my food, I'll go do that now. Cool?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 30, 2002)

You weren't busy.....you know it.   C'mon, fess up!!!.....J/K, I'll go check it out


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 30, 2002)

Walnuts suck. They really,really do.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 30, 2002)

So eat cashews!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 30, 2002)

Cashews suck, too. All nuts are awful! They are so tasty, but so high in fat and calories!!


----------



## Robboe (Apr 30, 2002)

lol.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

Girl nuts are very good for you..its a good fat..and if you limit yourself..you will do fine!!! You need more fat in your diet!! I FINALLY GOT YOU GIRL...!!! You really do!!!  Maybe even nat. penut butter! Oh yum!! Now I gotta go get me a spoon!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 30, 2002)

Princess, I hear you girl! I hear you loud and clear. However, I have not been limiting myself properly...I cannot even tell you how many walnuts I've had today!?! If it's not chocolate, it's something else...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 30, 2002)

Workout for tomorrow, testing the attachment...


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 30, 2002)

Walnuts are definitely a good thing, as long as they're not choc. coated     And peanuts, almonds, sunflower seeds, sesame seeds, and pumpkin seeds.  And of course the humble flax seed.  Nuts are your friends, or is it your friends are nuts  hehe.

Hi!!  I really need to find the time to pop in regularly.  I'm so busy with every other darn thing in life (I do make time for the boyz though  hehe).  

I have to go to bed now cuz it's past 11:00pm as usual and if I'm lucky I may get 6hr sleep tonight.  I will be back tomorrow to catch up.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 1, 2002)

Hi CLP! Thanks for saying hi. I know walnuts are my friend, it's just that I need to control the amount that I eat. 

Great pics, by the way, from the comp and from your photo shoot!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 1, 2002)

Good Morning! Heading to the gym for another 'circuit' workout from MFHers.

I am attaching spreadsheet with my workout from this morning.

Meal 1: Myoplex low carb 11 oz shake, 1/2 cup dry all bran cereal
Meal 2: Five eggs (four white, one yolk) scrambled, oatmeal
Meal 3: Cottage cheese, apple, walnuts
Meal 4: Turkey, one slice hw bread, plum
Meal 5: Chicken, apple
Meal 6: 1/2 can of tuna, peas, too much snacking on almonds and walnuts during Dawson's Creek. 



Unmentionables: I have had no chocolate today!! Can you believe it?? I've had a few more nuts than I should have, and a few bites of microwave popcorn. And a small bit of bread at the Farmers Market. But overall this is quite an improvement!!


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2002)

Have a great workout girl! My morning workout is already done..


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 1, 2002)

HI N_G! I'm done now, too.

Gotta get to work! Thanks for checking in sweetie.

I really will make it to your side one of these days...


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 1, 2002)

so, how's the new workout routine goin?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 1, 2002)

Hi dvlmn! It's going good, thanks. 

What if I told you people that as I sit here at my desk I can feel the rolls of fat on my stomach falling over the waist of my skirt. What is up with that??


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 1, 2002)

sounds like it's just one of those days, is what i'd tell ya.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 1, 2002)

dvlmn, you speaketh the trutheth!


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2002)

oh ya I just BET you got rolls ..whatever girl...we have seen your abs!!!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 1, 2002)

Princess, now I am sitting on my PC at home. And I have rolls of fat. I never said I was obese, but I do know that I have extra skin on here..and I need to get rid of it!


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2002)

well gett outta that chair and give me 100 crunches...NOW

Just kidding girl!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 1, 2002)

Ha! I'll do my abs tomorrow after cardio. But I did do three sets today, as part of the workout from the magazine.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 1, 2002)

magazine workout?  was wondering were that came from.

Maybe you just ate something shouldn't have and stomach is upset. Dont' sweat it so bad. Unless it sticks around for more than a week, then I'll let ya worry and complain about it.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 1, 2002)

Yeah, the new MF Hers has an eight week exercise and diet program. I'm not doing the nutrition part, but I am going to try to do the workouts. Nice change from BFL!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 1, 2002)

ahahah, yeah i bet. sounded like you were ready for a change.

but hey the bfl did make a difference. can tell you made alot of improvement.


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2002)

Miss L, COME ON!?! Rolls of fat!??!? No way! I was darn bloated yesterday too after tuesday's cheat.. You're doing great.. the "fatrolls" are just excessive water.. amazing what a little extra water can do for you.. don't let it get to you!  It's 5:30 here now and I'm off to do some cardio!! Take care,
Jen


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 2, 2002)

Jen, thank you so much for coming in here and giving me something positive to read before I head to the gym. I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 2, 2002)

Good Morning!

Off to the gym for cardio. The plan is for me and another girl to do intervals on the treadmill, I put together a spreadsheet from an interval workout on the MF Hers website. LOL, can you tell I'm total Type-A?? 

Workout was good, about 36 minutes on the treadmill, intervals. Listened to the Skid Row CD! We are the Youth Gone Wild!

Princess, I tried that Labrada Lean Body PB/Choc/Honey bar this morning. While it is better than the Low Carb 2 bar I tried on Tuesday, it is still not what I would call edible. I took two bites and put it back in a ziplok and in the fridge. Lance will eat it later. Not sure what my next step is with that situation...

Meal 1: Myoplex, 1/2 cp all bran cereal (dry)
Meal 2: Five eggs (three white, two yolk) scrambled, oatmeal
Meal 3: Cottage cheese, apple, walnuts, almonds
Meal 4: Turkey, green beans, plum
Meal 5: Four egg (all white) omelette, grapes, walnuts, almonds
Meal 6: Chicken, pinto beans, peach salsa (yummy!), small bit of guacomole


Unmentionables: I have been so good! I did buy a small square of the Ghiradhelli mint chocolate at the Farmer's Market though. But that's it. Like I said in another post, there was a super rich chocolate cake in the break room today and I had NADA of it.


----------



## kuso (May 2, 2002)

Hi there....I know I`m about three pages late, but those pic`s of you look great 

As they all said, smaller weist, with more muscle and overall tone.....great work


----------



## Jenny (May 2, 2002)

Kuso, YOU'RE BACK!!!   We've missed ya!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 2, 2002)

kuso! Are you still on Holiday? 

Thanks for the sweet comments!


----------



## kuso (May 2, 2002)

I`m back...well,  in body anyway lol

Though I did take a sneak peek around for about 10min while I was away   Didn`t see your picks then though?!?!?

Thanks N_G  Missed all of you too


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 2, 2002)

Yep, kuso, I must admit...it's just not the same without you around here! 

You just went on vacation, I know you must have taken pics...you better post one!!


----------



## kuso (May 2, 2002)

None of that talk 

Actually, bought a digi camera just for the trip.....unfortunately I can`t load the soft yet.

 I guess I could get a CD burnt at the photo shop.....but NO promises


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 2, 2002)

kuso, you always have the best excuses! 

Now to take care of it...at the photo shop or whatever you need to do.


----------



## kuso (May 2, 2002)

I love it when you`re forceful like that 

As I said.....maybe And thats the best you get til I see what they look like.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 2, 2002)

Gosh...first day back and the pornality has returned...


----------



## kuso (May 2, 2002)

What can I say....you bring out the best in me


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2002)

Hey MissL and Kuso...how are you two today?
MissL....how do you like that program?  Hope all is well.  Gotta make the rounds.
FG


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 2, 2002)

FG, doing okay. Working of course! Today is someone's bday and there is yummy chocolate cake...I have not had any!  

The program is good, I like the fact that it changes every week. Are you going to start it next week?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2002)

both my workout partner and I are thinking of trying it.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 2, 2002)

Very cool! How neat would that be if we all were doing it? I'll be making a spreadsheet for next week's workouts, too. If there's one thing I learned from BFL, it's to already know what you're going to do when you to the gym, to already have a plan. 

Sorry that I'm only in my journal today, but it's the easiest and quickest way to do this while at work.


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2002)

Good Morning Miss L!! 
I think I will start it next week also..all over again!


----------



## butterfly (May 2, 2002)

YEAH FRIENDS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 2, 2002)

Hi Butterfly! 

Princess, did you go to the previous page....I mention you in my first post this morning.

I'm looking forward to next week, because it's more of a traditional split. I believe Monday is biceps and back.


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2002)

Okay I went back and reread your post from earlier...I forgot I read that earlier!! I HAVE CRS Disease today(can't remember shit)

Anyway..I think you just don't like protein bars period.. Cause that one is not that bad at all!! My best friend, who PUKES at all my healthy foods even loves that one!!!
I do hope you find one you like honey!! Sorry!!! 

  <--- thats you girl..at my protein bars.. (I had to..sorry)


----------



## butterfly (May 2, 2002)

Hey MissL ~

When I went grocery shopping Sunday I found that EAS has come out with a new protein bar thats chocolate caramel!!!  

YUM YUM YUM

I can eat those like candy bars and they don't upset my tummy!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 2, 2002)

Princess, that one was way better than the other that I tried on Tuesday, I may give it another shot. I guess I'm really picky.

Butterfly, do you have the breakdown for that handy? Or if you remember the exact name and flavor I can look it up on the EAS website. Thanks for the information!

I'm eating cottage cheese with a chopped apple and a few almonds and a few walnuts..sprinkled with cinammon! Yummy!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2002)

Oh okay girl..ya I use to be real picky with protein bars also, I just eat them fast, and guzzle the water!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 2, 2002)

The name is... 

EAS AdvantEdge Complete Nutrition Energy Bar, Chocolate Caramel


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 2, 2002)

This is what I got from the EAS site: 

General Nutrition  
Calories 210   
Total Fat 5  g 
Sugars 20  g 
Saturated Fat 1  g 
Cholesterol 5  mg 
Dietary Fiber 1  g 
Potassium 65  mg 
Total Carbohydrates 27  g 
Sodium 160  mg 
Protein 15  g 

For me personally, 20 grams of sugar is too much. It's no wonder they taste so good!  But butterfly, I'm glad you found one that does not give you tummy issues.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2002)

I know they are overpriced. But check out the Nitro-Tech bars. They taste good. I've given up bars and taking just protein drinks now. But I liked both flavors of cheesecake. 

You feelin better today there Miss LeDix?


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2002)

ya, lots of sugar! And thats a lot of carbs also!! Try and stick w/ under 15 carbs...I try for lower than that, but I am on a low carb diet!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 2, 2002)

dvlmn...I think I'm ready to give up on the bars, too. I just don't think there is one out there that tastes good, is also low carbs, is also low (somewhat) calories, but high in protien, but not artificial....yadda yadda yadda! 

Princess, I agree with everything you said, that's why I will not be eating the bars that butterfly mentioned. 

Sometimes it gets very frustrating trying to balance everything out fat/calories/protien/carbs....aaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2002)

Princess, the carbs are at 9g on those. But yeah I know what you mean. I usually eat it after my workout and it's the highest carb thing I eat for the day. 

But that was before, I only have 3 bars left. lol

Using fitday, I was eating the Nitro-tech bars. and at the end of the day was getting usually a 55/20/25 split. 

but yeah it's so frustrating, and annoying sometimes. But I found I did better and was less crabby when I wasn't trying to hit the numbers perfectly.


----------



## ALBOB (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_Nuts are your friends, or is it your friends are nuts  hehe.



OK, new rule: NOBODY is allowed to make posts like this until the ban on ALBOB pornality is lifted from Miss LeDix's journal.  

Not letting me say what so desperately NEEDS to be said right now is just cruel.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 2, 2002)

ALBOB, I thought I told you a few pages ago that you could do whatever you want in here. But I do really respect you for keeping your original promise to me.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 2, 2002)

Here's the planned workout for tomorrow. I changed up the exercises for chest, quads, and delts just a tad. I have not been feeling anything from the step ups, so I'll do walking lunges instead. I always feel flyes more than chest press, so I'll do those instead. And I always feel odd doing Arnold Presses, so I'll do lateral raises instead. Any questions?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 3, 2002)

Good Morning!

I am so happy it's Friday, I am always so tired by Friday. I got about six hours of sleep last night, not enough at all! 

Gym was good, did three full-body circuits than some extra stuff as well.

Meal 1: Myoplex, 1/2 cp All Bran cereal (dry)
Meal 2: Five eggs scrambled (four white, one yolk), oatmeal
Meal 3: Cottage cheese, apple, various nuts
Meal 4: Turkey, peas
Meal 5: Apple, peanuts
Meal 6: Well, we went out to eat!  I ordered grilled chicken and a sweet potato...which is good, but there were peanuts on the table and I sort of ate too many of those before the food even got there. So I ended up taking half the chicken and over half the sweet potato home.

Unmentionables: Not one piece of chocolate! But too many peanuts.


----------



## kuso (May 3, 2002)

Hi Miss P 

Friday is just coming to an end for me.....means the weekend is almost here

I`d never really thought about it before, but for you guy`s a day behind, it`s sort of like you only get the leftovers of our day


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 3, 2002)

That's not funny, you little elitist! Or have you heard of the term 'jingoism'? I *think* it means believing your home country is better than others. Jeez!! 

Gotta get to work!


----------



## kuso (May 3, 2002)

LMAO  

You`re right with what it means, unless I am also wrong 

Actually, MY real contry is even further ahead than the one I live in  

 I don`t think I`m helping things here am I


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2002)

It's not the leftovers of your day Kuso (thanks for visiting me lately by the way.)
There are other countries that we are a day behind, ya know?  LOL.....I'm just kidding with you.  
Where is your "real" country anyway?  And is your "real" country anything like your "fake" country.....LOL

Oh, I'm crackin' myself up over here....


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 3, 2002)

Hi FG! Did your hubby like his new jacket!

Let me answer for kusoness, he is originally from Australia, but he lives in Japan now. He's been there for several years. He met his wife there.


----------



## kuso (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> Let me answer for kusoness, he is originally from Australia, but he lives in Japan now. He's been there for several years. He met his wife there.



Sounds like Days of our lives....I better tune in tomorrow to learn some more about myself


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2002)

I knew the Japan story, but not Australia.....
Way cool mate


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2002)

Go check my journal!!


----------



## kuso (May 3, 2002)

Already typed this, and then noticed you`d replied............

And FITBABE........if you take a look around...I`ve only been back for 24 hours, and have had around 200 emails to sort through....I will get there eventually....promise


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 3, 2002)

Well, it's been about 12 hours but I am now going to update my food/exercise for today.


----------



## Jenny (May 3, 2002)

Wow, no chocolate today! That's good Ms L!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 4, 2002)

Nike_Girl! Thanks for saying so, I was pretty impressed myself!

From being impressed, to being annoyed, which I am right now. 

I have/had a salon appointment this morning, but I'm going to cancel because it is raining very hard and thundering and I just don't feel comfortable driving 15-20 minutes to get there. My appointment is at 9:00, and they will not be answering the phone until then. And then when I call at 9:00 (which is the time of my appointment) to cancel, I'm sure they will want to charge me a portion of the services as a cancellation fee, it's just BS!!! If they do that, I may not ever go back to that specific salon again. We'll see how it goes.  

And not only that, but my plan was to get up and do my cardio before I left for the salon, but Mother Nature was apparantely not down with my agenda. 

Meal 1: Almost the entire Lean Body protien bar from Thursday (it actually is okay), 1/2 cup All Bran cereal (dry), grapes


----------



## kuso (May 4, 2002)

Um....can`t you just re-arrange the appointment time?

Hi BTW


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 4, 2002)

kuso, this salon has a cancellation policy, if you cancel without giving 24 hours notice, they charge you 20% of the fee of whatever service you were going to get at that appointment. 

And hi back to you!


----------



## kuso (May 4, 2002)

But if you only change the day time, I don`t think they can charge you for cancelling can they Wouldn`t be very good for business if they did


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 4, 2002)

Well, I just talked to them and she gave me the whole drill...

'We do have a cancellation policy.'
'If you do not give us 24 hours notice, we do have to charge you 20%.'
'Our aesthticians (however it's spelled) do work on commission only.'

But I rescheduled for tomorrow at 9:00 (it better not be raining, it's not supposed to be!), so she did not charge me.

Lordy, I could feel my blood pressure rising during the whole conversation with her!!!


----------



## kuso (May 4, 2002)

I think it`d be the last time I use them anyway 

Good to hear you`re not out of pocket though


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 4, 2002)

Me, too! Now I am searching the site for some information for a friend I talked to yesterday who believes in all sorts of nutrition myths:

I only eat one egg a day, otherwise it's too much fat and cholesterol.
Tuna? Isn't that full of fat?
I haven't eaten any meat (protien) in a week, is that bad?

I really want to send her some links about this kind of thing...since we discuss them all the time!


----------



## kuso (May 4, 2002)

LMAO!!!!

You should tell her to join up.....I`m sure w8 and a few others would have fun bashing her into shape ( pornal comments are alright now remember ALBOB  ) !!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 4, 2002)

Ha! You're too funny!

I'm going to send her some links so she may join. She does not have access to a PC during the day at work so I'm not sure when she would have the time to waste like the rest of us. 

Also, luckily, she is not overweight. She just wants to maintain where she's at right now. So the trick is how to let her know that if she eats differently, she'll feel even better than she does now! You know?


----------



## kuso (May 4, 2002)

Yeah.........BUT.........is she a skinny fat girl like w8 often talks about?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 4, 2002)

No, she's not fat...I don't know what she would consider herself. And I'm not saying anything else, since she may one day read this! 

JG...you are not fat!!!


----------



## kuso (May 4, 2002)

Good call 

BTW....been meaning to tell you for awhile now, but it`s IPMC, not IMPC like in your thread


----------



## kuso (May 4, 2002)

Opps, I mean sig, not thread


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 4, 2002)

What do you think now?


----------



## kuso (May 4, 2002)

I still like Miss P better


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 4, 2002)

Ah, the siggy is complete now!


----------



## kuso (May 4, 2002)

LOL....you`ll still always be Miss P to me


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 4, 2002)

*Cheat Day!*

Can you say cheat day? Come on, say it with me..

C-H-E-A-T...D-A-Y!!

Lordy, lordy where do I begin with today...??? 

Ate one small chocolate brownie with blue (!) icing and also one sugar cookie earlier in the day...then went to a baby shower and ate all sorts of things while I was there.... half of chocolate browinie with icing, a whole vanilla brownie with icing. about twenty Ritz type crackers, and a few helpings of this sort of fruit/yellow cake/whipped cream cake. The woman who made it kept saying...'it's practically fat fee!' I was like...that doesn't matter!!! 

Anyway, I'm okay now. I am hoping I got the cheat out of my system.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 5, 2002)

Here's the spreadsheet for tomorrow's workout. I have some issues though. I changed it up a little bit. Only three sets per exercise, I may or may not have time to do the cardio. We'll see how it goes..


Good luck to me! and to butterfly and to FitGirl and to Princess who may all be doing this type or workout tomorrow as well!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 5, 2002)

well good luck everybody, looks pretty good to me. 

hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 6, 2002)

Hi dvlmn!

kuso, you awake yet?

I'm very tired...headed to the gym for the workout in my previous post.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 6, 2002)

Workout was good, did three sets of nine different exercises, then 10 minutes intervals on stairmaster.

Gotta get to work! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## kuso (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> kuso, you awake yet?



Awake yet?  It`s 10:00pm here right now  Just got home from work.

Hows things with you?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 6, 2002)

Going well, thank you. You worked late tonight, didn't you? 

Well, my workday is just starting...and I've got to get to it! 

Have fun!


----------



## kuso (May 6, 2002)

Actually, I normally get in around this time on week nights......the last month or so has just been a lot of between client nights.

You have fun too.....I won`t be on for long tonight as I`ve gotta leave at half six tomorrow.


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2002)

Hey Missy!  Hope you had a great weekend! How's the new M&F workout going!? The newest issue hasn't arrived to Sweden yet.. I think.. haven't checked the magazine-store since thurs.. We're so late here.. *sighs* I really want to check it out! Is it challenging? fun?

Have a great day!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 6, 2002)

Hi NG! I would say that it's different, the challenging and fun part are probably dependent upon the person. 

Too bad you have to wait for the magazines. This is the blue one, with a girl doing kickboxing on the cover. 

Sorry to cut this short, gotta get back to work!


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2002)

No prob hon.. Be sure to check out my journal when you have time though.. Posted some pics (5 actually) of my man..  And 2  of me too..


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 6, 2002)

Meal 1 @ 4:50 am: Myoplex shake, 1/2 cup All Bran cereal (dry)
Meal 2 @ 8:20 am: Five eggs (scrambled, four white, one yolk), oatmeal
Meal 3 @ 11:30 am: Cottage cheese, apple, about ten almonds
Meal 4 @ 2:45 pm: Turkey, peas, a few walnuts
Meal 5 @ 5:45 pm: Four egg (all white) omelette, almonds/walnuts,an apple
Meal 6 @ 8:45 pm: Chicken, steamed broccoli....lordy, lordy more walnuts and almonds! 

Unmentionables: Went to Farmer's Market today at lunch...samples galore! Had two mini cc cookies, one small piece of pound cake...and a small sample of some sort of cake. I'm not mad at myself for this. I'm not going to be some sort of prisoner of nutrition. As long as a I eat good most of the time, that's fine with me. But I also understand that I can't complain if I never become some sort of lean, muscular fitness model. That's okay, too. I need to work on being happy with myself. 

Oh, and the scene in Spiderman when Tobey Maguire took of his shirt and he was all of a sudden this total hottie....lordy took my breath away!!! Just had to mention that!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

alright, stop droolin over spidey. Now the girl now she's a hottie.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 6, 2002)

dvlmn, I actually reached over to Lance and put my hand in front of his eyes during the hard-nipples-in-the-rain scene!!! 

I guess they had to show something for the boys, right?


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

OH YOUR TRIP TO THE FARMERS MARKET SOUNDS YUMMY!! Take me next time!! LoL


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> hard-nipples-in-the-rain scene!!!



yeah but that was only one shot. and a quick one at that lmao

but very nice of you to keep him from being exposed to those **efg**


----------



## ZECH (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> dvlmn, I actually reached over to Lance and put my hand in front of his eyes during the hard-nipples-in-the-rain scene!!!
> 
> I guess they had to show something for the boys, right?



Nipples???? Hmmmm...sounds like a good movie! Now that you have crossed over to the dark side, when are we going to see your thong pic?? And you too NG!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 7, 2002)

Morning! Running late, doing quads, abs, and cardio today.

kuso is working late again, I assume!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 7, 2002)

Workout was good. Only had time for 13 minutes cardio though. 

Gotta get to work now. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## kuso (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> kuso is working late again, I assume!



Morning 

You ASSumed correctly.....just got home


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 7, 2002)

are you liking your new routine?


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

PORNAL!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

Hey Miss D, got a bit stale around here, hope you don't mind me spicing things up a bit.  

I went back and checked out your back/biceps spread sheet.  Are you still on the BFL routine?  If so I don't want to mess with anything but if not I have to ask, aren't you doing WAYYYYY to much for biceps???  Seriously, your biceps get worked pretty hard just by doing the pulling movements for back and then to hit them again with three MORE exercises is NOT necessary.  Just a thought.  See ya'


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 7, 2002)

Hi dvlmn...it's okay!

ALBOB, I finished BFL a few weeks ago. I am now doing a program in the  most recent issue of MF Hers. I know that was a lot of biceps in one day. I am feeling it today! It's just a temporary thing, but I appreciate your concern, and your pornality.

I know it's been bad lately, in my journal, but I've been very busy at work. Still am.


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_I know it's been bad lately, in my journal



Not bad at all, just needed my "special" touch.


----------



## craig777 (May 7, 2002)

I thought I would just break in here real quick and tell Miss LeDix that I put a picture of Mattie in my Challenge Journal.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 7, 2002)

What can I say? I just don't feel like posting stuff today. Been very busy at work, stressed about buying a house, bombs in Israel, plane crashes in other places. Just too much too think about!!

Workout this morning was good though.

Tommorow will be chest, triceps, and cardio. We'll see how it goes. 

Thanks to peeps for checking in!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 8, 2002)

Morning peeps!

Gee kuso, you really are working late these days, ey?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 8, 2002)

Workout was good. Chest, triceps, and 15 minutes on the treadmill. Gotta get to work!


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2002)

Hi 

Back from work, but early to bed as I`ve got another early one tomorrow 

How are you enjoying the new routine? If nothing else I would think it`d be easier on the joints.


----------



## kuso (May 9, 2002)

Hey burner.....piss off   

Sorry Miss P...was gathering some info for a later post  

How`s things today?


----------



## kuso (May 9, 2002)

why did my post go before MissP`s and Burners?


----------



## kuso (May 9, 2002)

I give up


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 9, 2002)

Hi kuso! You and I are the only ones online right now. How private! 

Off to Spinning class...have a good day (afternoon/evening for kuso)!


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2002)

sorry to break this up..bit can I play too?

aren't you in Texas?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 9, 2002)

Nope, Georgia. 

Off to work now...!


----------



## kuso (May 9, 2002)

did you even see my post


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 9, 2002)

I did, now that you mentioned it. I did not see them before. That is really wierd... ?!


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

Good morning sweetie!! Hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 9, 2002)

morning, how are ya doin?  looks like works gotten back to normal,  your here.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 9, 2002)

I'm here...but in lurk-mode!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 10, 2002)

My poor journal...so lonely!  Just been too busy with work..

TGIF! Can't wait to go to sleep tonight and sleep late (until 7) tomorrow. 

Off to gym for delts and quads.  Good Afternoon kusoness!


----------



## kuso (May 10, 2002)

Ohayou  Genki?


----------



## CLPgold (May 10, 2002)

Have a great Friday and great weekend!


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

Good Morning Miss L.. how are you today? have a good workout honey??
TGIF!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2002)

you consider 7 late?  lmao I'm gonna sleep til I can't sleep anymore. probably noon or so.  

but have a great weekend.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 10, 2002)

kuso, you really must have been drunk when you posted that! 

CLP, thanks for stopping by! I actually thought of you when I saw a SH at my gym this morning! 

Princess, the workout was good. I am confused by deadlifts, though. Regular, old-fashioned, Romanian?!? I had someone at the gym help me though. 

dvlmn, it is sad, isn't it? I wake up at 4:45 five days out of the week, so my body will not sleep much later than 7 or 8 unless I stay up very late the night before. Also, we have four people coming over for dinner tomorrow night, so I have lots to do on Saturday!


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

Have a great weekend honey!!


----------



## kuso (May 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> kuso, you really must have been drunk when you posted that!




Actually, it was 7:30 and I hadn`t taken a drink yet  

I said, Good morning, how`s it going?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 10, 2002)

Well, it's just that you've never posted in another language before, and since I read about your drunken-ness over in Princess's journal....you can see why I assumed!


----------



## kuso (May 10, 2002)

Yeah yeah....you think I`m a drunk.... oh well.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Yeah yeah....you think I`m a drunk.... oh well.



When did I ever say I think you are *a* drunk, as in a noun that 'you are'? You said in Princess's journal that you were 'drunk' at that point in time. 
  

kusoness, don't mess with me. It's late and I'm feely sassy.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2002)

wohohooooo Sassy miss LeDix


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 10, 2002)

Yep dvlmn...it's 11:39 and that is way too late for me! But I totally crashed after work for about two hours so now I'm up. Cleaning and surfing and doing housework. Fun...


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2002)

wohoooo Miss LeDix is surfin in her PJ's **efg**


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 10, 2002)

dvlmn...stop such talk in here! You know I'm not into that. Where's your buddy...I thought I saw her on here earlier...


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2002)

what talk, I just thought it was cool and interesting.  not like i said nightgown or lingerie or anything.  

your not one of my buddies  now that sucks


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 10, 2002)

Correction. I'm not one of your *pornal* buddies.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2002)

wohohoooo so we are buddies.    Hey don't have to be pornal to be friends. Works for me.

So anything good on tv or ya just hanging out here?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 10, 2002)

I am cleaning and also on the PC. I now have to go clean the kitchen. Don't be too jealous! What about you?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2002)

I just got home an hour ago. Probably chat here and on aim and icq for a while. Then play some xbox, got the new spiderman game, it's cool but hard to play. 

Then hit work in the morning for a couple hours then it's cardio time. 

ok my life sucks  way boring


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 10, 2002)

Don't say stuff like that! It'll make me worry about you! 

The hubby is at a video game party right now. But I think it's Playstation 2, as opposed to Xbox.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2002)

no need to worry, I just get like that when I have to much time on my hands and not seeing anybody. I don't exactly have alot of freinds around here, so gets kinda depressing sometimes. But no need to worry I always snap outa it, usually after i go to the gym. 

oh he's a PS2 guy, my roommate has one, he's always playin it. I mainly bought the x-box for hte dvd player part. since I would have spent like 260 in a dvd layer figured what the heck pay the extra 40 and can play games to


----------



## kuso (May 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> kusoness, don't mess with me. It's late and I'm feely sassy.


----------



## lina (May 11, 2002)

Hi Miss Le Dix,
Stopping by to say 'hi'!  Are you still BFL-ing or on to something else? Have fun cleaning house!  

dvlm66, I'm new to this. What is **efg**? LOL, probably a swear word, but which one?  OK, you don't have to clarify...doesn't matter.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 11, 2002)

no prob lina, efg = evil fuqn grin


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 11, 2002)

*Drama of the evening!*

Let me tell the story of what happened today/tonight...

Dixie had her yearly vaccinations this morning at about 11:00 am. She was fine, she was wagging her tail the whole time, was a great patient. All day she has been fine, her normal 'LeDix' self. 

We had some friends of ours coming over for dinner tonight. A married couple and thier 18 month old daughter. They got here around 6 or so, we were all talking and laughing and Dixie was jumping all over the little girl..everything was fine. Then my husband and I look at Dixie and she is like scratching her face with her paw. Not even ten seconds later, she has bumps all over her face and she is starting to swell up. The only other time this has happened was almost two years ago when she got stung by a yellow jacket. 

So anyway...you all know how much I love Dixie...this is about the time I start to freak out. We call the 24 hour pet hospital in our area, tell them what happened, and they tell her to bring her in right away. Keep in mind we had guests over. So my husband leaves around 6:30 to take Dixie to the hospital....they give her two shots, and they want him to stay there with her until the swelling goes down. Meanwhile, I am entertaining our guests, we had made a huge meal...and they had to leave around 8:30 or so because thier daughter had to get to bed. So..it's 9:40 right now and he is still not home with Dixie!! He never even got to see his friends. He stayed with Dixie at the hospital for over two hours.

All I can say is that Lance is a wonderful father to Dixie. I know he will be a wonderful father when we have children. But for now Dixie is our child and we really, really, really worry when she is ill.

The doctor thinks she will be fine. We have to give her half a capsul of Benadryl every 8 hours for the next day or so. 

Well, that's the story. And that's my longest post in a long time!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi Miss Le Dix,
> Stopping by to say 'hi'!  Are you still BFL-ing or on to something else? Have fun cleaning house!
> 
> dvlm66, I'm new to this. What is **efg**? LOL, probably a swear word, but which one?  OK, you don't have to clarify...doesn't matter.



Hi lina! My BFL Challenge ended a couple of weeks ago. I'm loosely following a program in the latest issue of MF Hers.

Cleaning the house is a bore, but it's a necessity! I love it when everything is spotless!


----------



## kuso (May 11, 2002)

Oh wow, lucky everything seems like it`ll work out with Dix.

I`m sure your friends understand how much she means to you both.

LOL @ the cleaning.......I think it`s my wifes hobby too  while being the kind husband I am, I try my hardest to mess everything up just to let her get that satisfied feeling she gets once she has cleaned it spotless again


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 11, 2002)

kuso, she's home now and her nose is still somewhat swollen...she looks pitiful!  Our friends totally understand, they have two dogs (greyhounds) and two cats..and a young child. So yes, they were totally cool. 

Are you saying that you don't help with the cleaning? Because for the most part, I don't mind doing *more than half* of the stuff, but he does help with some of it.


----------



## kuso (May 11, 2002)

No.....I do help.....probably more than most actually.

But when it comes to vacuming forget it.....if she doesn`t do it she`s never satisfied ( STFU ALBOB  )


----------



## kuso (May 11, 2002)

Damn....luv to stay and chat but it seems it is shopping time again 

bye


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 11, 2002)

Have fun shopping! You better carry all the bags and wait patiently and take care of your daughter, too...tomorrow (today for you) is Mother's Day!


----------



## kuso (May 11, 2002)

Yep....today.

I have a feeling I`m going to be poor by the end of todays shopping


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 11, 2002)

So Dix is doing ok?  Sounds like what happened to the dog I had once, I was so worried she looked like she was gonne die. But I just took really good care of her and she came through it. 

I'm glad your freinds understood.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 12, 2002)

dvlmn, she's okay. She about 90% back to normal right now. Just a little swollen still. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Stacey (May 12, 2002)

Hey Miss L~~
Thats soo sad what happend to Dixie!! I am glad shes getting better now though! WOW what a story honey. Your lucky u had some understanding guests!! 
Have a great day!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2002)

hope she's doin good today 

oh yeah hope your having a great weekend to lol


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 12, 2002)

Princess, dvlmn...Dixie is doing well....we may not even give her any more Benadryl. We had dinner with my parent's for mother's day tonight...got my mom gift certificates to the movies (she loves movies!) and a bottle of Chanel No 5 body lotion (she loves Chanel No 5..it's her signature scent!)..as you people know, that stuff is NOT cheap. We'll see if my sisters actually mail me the money for thier share or not.  

Tomorrow, according to the program, is back and triceps. I will attach the spreadsheet showing the workout that I have planned. I plan on setting the alarm for five minutes earlier than usual...which would be about 4:35 I believe.  I need that extra time! I need to get to the gym right when the doors are opening, not five minutes after, you know?

Ugh, it's almost 10 and I still have so much to do to prepare for tomorrow. Gotta give the PC to Lance now... good night!!


----------



## kuso (May 13, 2002)

Whats up? you posted everywhere but your own thread today????? Everything ok?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 13, 2002)

Hi kuso! Sweetness for checking up on me. I'm at work, just very busy...


----------



## Fade (May 13, 2002)

Busy doing what?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 13, 2002)

What is that supposed to mean? Are you inquiring about my job?


----------



## kuso (May 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hi kuso! Sweetness for checking up on me. I'm at work, just very busy...




 

A little busy myself too. Be offline pretty soon so I`ll catch you in a few hours maybe


----------



## Fade (May 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> What is that supposed to mean? Are you inquiring about my job?


It means what's keeping you so busy. duh


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2002)

LoL!
Morning honey!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 13, 2002)

Hi babe!


----------



## Fade (May 13, 2002)

Oh ok...don't answer me.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 13, 2002)

I'm not answering you because I don't know what you are asking. Are you asking what is keeping me busy at my job? Or are you just being some sort of smartass???

butterfly, please help me deal with him!!


----------



## Fade (May 13, 2002)

Butterfly isn't here to help you little girl BWAAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!

What's keeping you busy at your job?


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2002)

Just ignore him Miss L.. I know your a busy chick! 
I'm glad your little dixie is doing MUCH better now honey!! I know you guys were super worried!!  Thanks for the update!! I would freak out too if my dogs had something wrong w/ them! 
I hope your sister helps pay for that chanel..that stuff is expensive...sounds like your mom had a great mothers day!! Thats great!!!
Chat w/ ya later!!


----------



## Fade (May 13, 2002)

I'm actually being serious. Just curious as to what you're doing.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 13, 2002)

Well, Fade, since you asked nicely. I work for a credit union. My actual title is Technology/Web Adminstrator. I do all sorts of things, but am currently focusing on a redesign of our website and the introduction of Online Banking. I am the contact between vendors (web design,home banking interface) and the credit union. I report directly to the President. I also take care of ACH on a daily basis. How's that???


----------



## Fade (May 13, 2002)

Too late I'm not interested anymore.

Just kidding I like web stuff I learned some of dat html stuff. Butterfly taught me how to spell html.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 13, 2002)

Shut up! I know that both you and butterfly are IT people and really know your stuff!  Like I said, I don't program at all. I have taken a couple of HTML classes, but it bugs me.

My husband is a programmer. He is currently working on a Cold Fusion project and is hoping where he works will do something in .Net soon.


----------



## Fade (May 13, 2002)

Yeah, Butterflys dad and older brother are both programmers. I was going to start messing with cold fusion but just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## craig777 (May 13, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Miss LeDix*
> 
> What is that supposed to mean? Are you inquiring about my job?



Hey not all of us guys think about sex constantly, OK well maybe we do but what is wrong with that.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2002)

cool, good luck to your hubby, sounds interesting.

how's you doin today?

and yes craig is right there are split seconds within the day that we think of other things.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 13, 2002)

dvlmn...wassup? I need to go look in your journal and verify that you are doing way too much cardio...as usual! 

craig, you're a little smartass just like Fade! 

Workout was back and triceps, and 10 minutes intervals on cross trainer.

Meal 1: Myoplex, 1/2 cup dry Fiber One cereal
Meal 2: Four eggs scrambled (three white, one yolk), oatmeal
Meal 3: Cottage cheese, apple, almonds
Meal 4: BBQ Chicken, green beans, walnuts
Meal 5: Peanut butter, apple, a few walnuts/almonds
Meal 6: Turkey breast, kidney beans....and of course some walnuts and almonds! 

I eat way too many nuts!!


----------



## butterfly (May 13, 2002)

Sorry I didn't save you earlier!!!  Just ignore him... he deserves the silent treatment right now anyway  

By older brother knows .net  He's got a consulting company and just got a project writing a check verification program for grocery stores... something about telecheck's fees being too high so all them big grocery stores are gettin him to come up with somethin cheaper for 'em.

Anyway... he's a big nerd just like my daddy... ok like me too  

Your job sounds interesting!  I'm getting really bored with mine.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2002)

to much cardio?  who me? I'm the one who took almost 2 weeks off of doing cardio.  but gotta get back to it. gonna get this damn 6 pack if it kills me.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 13, 2002)

Abs are made in the kitchen, not the gym!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2002)

lmao yes I know that, but still have some fat to lose at the same time, and I'm not patient enough to wait that long.  

and even though I dont' eat vegetables my diet is working.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 13, 2002)

I don't know what the peeps at MF Hers were smoking when they planned the workout for tomorrow...week 3, Tuesday. You're supposed to do three sets of three different exercises for three different body parts...and do cardio, too?!? 

Here's the spreadsheet. I don't even know if I'll finish this!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 14, 2002)

I succeeding in waking up about five to ten minutes earlier than  usual. But boy am I tired!


----------



## kuso (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Abs are made in the kitchen, not the gym!



I wonder if you know who you are quoting????


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 14, 2002)

Actually kuso, I believe the very first time I read that phrase was in a magazine. But I've heard it said here a couple of times...is it your phrase or something?

I changed the workout a little bit...just did legs.


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_craig, you're a little smartass just like Fade!



Excuse me???  If you're going to start listing the smartasses around here you better make sure you have a COMPLETE list!!!  

Morning Miss LeDix, how's things?    I love hearing about all you geeky types because I'm trying so hard to become one of you.  I just finished a class on Designer's Edge so I can perform Needs Analysis.  Next month I'm scheduled to attend an Authorware class for training development.


----------



## Fade (May 14, 2002)

I'm on the smartass list?

Is that good or bad?


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_Is that good or bad?


Sort of personal opinion really.  I'm PISSED that she didn't include ME though.  After all I've done to pornalize this place and to NOT be called a smartass???  The nerve of that girl!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 14, 2002)

I am way too busy to be yakking with you boys. 

ALBOB, I'm sorry for not including you on the list.


----------



## Fade (May 14, 2002)

Who's first on the list??? huh huh


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I am way too busy to be yakking with you boys.



But you keep replying.   Admit it Miss LeDix, you love the attention.


----------



## craig777 (May 14, 2002)

Hey, Albob

Fade and I are just little smartasses. She probably thinks that you are the biggest smartass of them all. 

I would also like to point out for someone who is so busy, how do you get a 28 page journal.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 14, 2002)

Yadda Yadda Yadda!  What's a girl to do? 'Unsubscribe' from her own thread? And also Craig, I am not always as busy as I am currently. This may explain the 28 page journal. That and all the 'cackling'...!


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_ She probably thinks that you are the biggest smartass of them all.



So now my dilemma is figuring out which one of you just accused me of having a big ass.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 14, 2002)

LOL at you ALBOB!  And to answer your question from earlier, I do love the attention. I am a Leo, after all!


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_I am a Leo, after all!



Now that you mention it I do remember you saying that before and I meant to ask, what date?  I'm July 30th.  Maybe that's why we get on each other's nerves so much.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 14, 2002)

I'm July 28. However, I think it's just pure luck that we annoy eachother. Do I really annoy you that much?


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_ Do I really annoy you that much?



Please!  I'm not a masochist.  If you annoyed me like that there's no way I'd keep coming back.


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

where are your meals Today???


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 14, 2002)

Well, since you asked....

Meal 1: 3/4 of a Labrada Lean Body bar (Texas Pecan Pie), 1/2 cup Fiber One cereal (dry)
Meal 2: 1/4 (the rest) of the bar, four eggs (three white, one yolk) scrambled, 1/2 cup oatmeal
Meal 3: Cottage cheese, apple, a few walnuts
Meal 4: BBQ chicken, peas, a few almonds
Meal 5: Apple, 1 tbspoon pb, a few almonds and walnuts
Meal 6: Turkey

Guess what? I have decided to not buy nuts for a while. I cannot control myself!!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

yummy yummy looks yummy honey!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 14, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Miss LeDix*
> And to answer your question from earlier, I do love the attention. I am a Leo, after all!



Now let me get this straight, you love the attention because you're a Leo. It has nothing at all to do with being a female. Did I get that right.

   Oh, I can't take it. ROTFLMAO, that is too funny.


----------



## craig777 (May 14, 2002)

Just being a little smartass Miss LeDix.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 14, 2002)

Craig, you are officialy on the smartass list!


----------



## craig777 (May 14, 2002)

Thank you, thank you. I made the list.


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

So Craig, have you contacted the Federal Marshals yet so they can put you in the witness protection program?  You do like living on the edge, don't you?


----------



## craig777 (May 14, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Albob*
> So Craig, have you contacted the Federal Marshals yet so they can put you in the witness protection program? You do like living on the edge, don't you?



Well I figured that Irontime is gone for the summer, Tank seems to be very busy with work, so we needed some more smartasses. I thought I would give it a try. It is fun.


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_It is fun.


Welcome to the Dark Side buddy.    But remember Rule #1: Miss LeDix's journal is strictly for pornalizing.  If you want to be serious you need to go elsewhere.


----------



## Pitboss (May 14, 2002)

Miss Ledix Leo + PB Taurus+= some of the best _____ ever!!  In case you didn't know that's all Leo and Taurus can do together, anything else is just fighting, yelling, etc...    

Hmm I wonder what the topic of discussions has been... LOL


----------



## craig777 (May 14, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Albob*
> But remember Rule #1: Miss LeDix's journal is strictly for pornalizing. If you want to be serious you need to go elsewhere.



Ok, I will do my best.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 14, 2002)

Craig, if I were you I would be afraid. Be very afraid. Being on the same 'side' of ALBOB when it comes to anything is a scary situation. 

ALBOB, you don't want me to reinforce old rules, do you? 

PB, leave it to you to not visit me for a while...then come in here and talk about astrological pornality!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

I'm a Leo too Miss Ledix!!!! (august 11th)


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_ALBOB, you don't want me to reinforce old rules, do you?



Don't have a clue what you're talking about sweetie.  Craig's the one who's pornalizing your journal.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 14, 2002)

Cool beans! Madonna is a Leo, too!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

I know!! I love her music!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2002)

Me too!  I got to see her Like a Virgin concert when I was in 10th grade and then I saw Blonde Ambition when I was in college.

I don't necessarily agree with everything she's done in her life (like I'd have a right to) but I think she is very talented in many ways and deserves the status she has.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 14, 2002)

Some of my favorite songs of hers are..

La Isla Bonita

and Take a Bow.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 15, 2002)

I'm doing biceps and chest today. **yawn!!**


----------



## craig777 (May 15, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Miss LeDix*
> 
> and chest today.



Alright Chest today. I may just have to give it the squeeze test to see how the workout went.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 15, 2002)

Good morning Craig. While I appreciate you posting in my journal, I thought you knew that I am not into such banter. Kay?


----------



## craig777 (May 15, 2002)

I promised Albob.  

I won't annoy you all day. Just had to get one in.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 15, 2002)

My suggestion to you is to be pornal in ALBOB's journal, he's really into that.


----------



## craig777 (May 15, 2002)

Albob's journal    

I like girls, and besides you are sooooooo cute.  

I am just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 15, 2002)

Well, thanks for the compliment! Did you read my story about what happened to Dixie on Saturday night? It's a few pages back.


----------



## craig777 (May 15, 2002)

I am glad that she is doing well. You did very well to stay home and entertain guests while Dixie was at the hospital. I would bet that was hard for you to do. My wife would have been freaking out also.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 15, 2002)

Well, I couldn't ask them to leave...they had just gotten there. Although they are dog owners themselves, the probably would have left if I has asked them to. But since the same thing happened to her when she got stung by a yellowjacket a couple of years ago, I was less stressed than if I had never seen her like that before. The first time, with the yellowjacket, I was hysterical, crying, freaking out...but it's okay. She's back to her normal self.


----------



## craig777 (May 15, 2002)

> She's back to her normal self.



Hot dog, er I mean Dachshund, or is that yea she is doing good.


----------



## Fade (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I have decided to not buy nuts for a while. I cannot control myself!!



Snicker snicker hehehe  You said nuts.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 15, 2002)

how's everything goin today?


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Snicker snicker hehehe  You said nuts.



I'm not allowed to be pornal in Miss LeDix's journal.    I'm sure glad SOMEBODY took advantage of that one.  Way to go fade.


----------



## kuso (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Actually kuso, I believe the very first time I read that phrase was in a magazine. But I've heard it said here a couple of times...is it your phrase or something?



 hi

No...it`s not mine, but I believe the great Dorian Yates said that.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 16, 2002)

Good morning! And how are you? Thanks for the information regarding the origin of the quote.

Only have a couple of minutes, then taking a Spinning class today.


----------



## Fade (May 16, 2002)

Have fun spinning


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2002)

OH COOL SPINNING!! I wish my gym was very close to me so I could do the spinning class there at 5:30am...oh well!

HAVE FUN~ And have a great day honeypie!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 16, 2002)

Thanks sweetie! It was a good class, I like doing it..but not every day or anything. About once a week is good. 

Busy as usual, I'll try to get over to your side later!


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2002)

Ya, I heard doing that once a week is really a great workout!!  Hmmmm...maybe I can get my but up EARLY one day a week??? 

have fun at work!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_Ya, I heard doing that once a week is really a great workout!!  Hmmmm...maybe I can get my but up EARLY one day a week???



Three days a week is even better.


----------



## CLPgold (May 16, 2002)

I have to do cycling classes.  My training partner teaches them so at least every Monday I do it.  He really pushes us hard too cuz I'm there and he likes to torture me LOL.  It is fun though.  And whilst spinning I can use the mirrors to scan the gym.


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2002)

Oh my gosh, CLP your sooo funny!!!
I really want to take up spinning!! That would kick my legs right where I want them!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 16, 2002)

Princess, I'm sure you could get up early if you wanted to. I thought you were thinking about changing your workout schedule anyway. I wish that hubby of yours would have a 'normal' schedule. 

CLP, every post of yours always includes either food, boys, or exercise...sometimes one, sometimes both, sometimes all three...it's so cute! 

ALBOB, are you saying you think someone should take a Spinning class three times a week? I must disagree. There should be variety with cardio...treadmill, spinning, elliptical..,and yes, THAT too!


----------



## Fade (May 16, 2002)

I use variety. Sometimes I use the elliptical trainer, sometimes I don't 

I might try spinning just to say I did.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 16, 2002)

I think you should do a Spinning class. Butterfly and Cory (?), too!


----------



## Fade (May 16, 2002)

I don't know about Butterfly but Cory would.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 16, 2002)

Speaking of butterfly, where is she today? And why do you not think she would enjoy Spinning? Or is she still recuperating?


----------



## Fade (May 16, 2002)

She stayed home with Cory untill noon. She should be out of a meeting and at her desk soon.

She likes riding the recumbant bike at home.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 16, 2002)

Riding a bike at home is nothing like a Spinning class...maybe she'll want to try it out sometime. You both could do it for the first time...what a bonding experience for you!


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2002)

Hey Miss Ledix... your right, I could get up earlier than 6:15am if I wanted to ... But most nights I am up with Matt until 12:30Am...but Ya know, I will see which mornings they have spinning at the gym, and just that one night before I could go to bed around 10:30pm, ya know!!  I will check it out tonight!
GIRL, YOU AND ME BOTH WISH His SCHUDEULE would get normal SOON!! Its really upsetting me alot lately, and I am having a hard time with it.. I have lots of alone time..which is okay sometimes, but I am SICK of it.. anyway.. I could go on and on with this matter..won't bore ya!!
I know, I love CLP'S entrys..she cracks me up!!


----------



## Fade (May 16, 2002)

Yuck on that schedule. Butterfly and I can't sleep  unless we're both in bed.


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2002)

awww how sweet! Ya, thats me too ... if Matts not in the bed..I can't sleep at all..it really sucks!! thats why I end up just staying up w/ him till he goes to bed! Hate it!!


----------



## butterfly (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> awww how sweet! Ya, thats me too ... if Matts not in the bed..I can't sleep at all..it really sucks!! thats why I end up just staying up w/ him till he goes to bed! Hate it!!


Don't you take naps alot???  Wish I could but I'm always doing something... and the days I'm not and I try to take a nap I feel guilty like I should be doing something.


----------



## butterfly (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> and I am having a hard time with it.. I have lots of alone time..which is okay sometimes, but I am SICK of it.. anyway.. I could go on and on with this matter..won't bore ya!!


I agree, sometimes we just need that alone time but most of the time I want to be with my kids or with fade or both.  I _really_ like my alone time with fade


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2002)

I totally know what ya mean Butterfly!!
Yes, I do usually take an hour nap when I get home from work ..probably 3-4 days outta the week! It helps me stay up longer w/ him, ya know!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 17, 2002)

Morning to all (kuso)!

I'm taking a vacation day today, but I still got up at the normal time to work out before running errands and such.

I'll try to check in later, when I come home before Lance and I go to see Star Wars!! 

Off to to delts and cardio now.


----------



## kuso (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Morning to all (kuso)!
> 
> .



Does this mean I am the only one of importance on the board   

Morn`n to you too


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 17, 2002)

kuso, yes you are important, but I singled you out since you were one of the only people on the board. 

I am loving my vacation day today!!


----------



## kuso (May 17, 2002)

Now you`ve gone and embarrassed me  

Did you see the flick yet?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 17, 2002)

Didn't mean to embarrass you babe!

We are going to a showing in about two hours or so. Looking forward to it...Lance said it is awesome! He said it's everything that Episode 1 wasn't.


----------



## kuso (May 17, 2002)

Prolly won`t even be out over here for a few months yet.

I saw the preview to the next Matrix today.....holy shyt does it look good


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 17, 2002)

yeah it is sweet there Miss L.  

and yeah the next matrix looks sweet. ya can get it he trailer at www.thematrix.com 

glad your enjoying your day off 

got new pix in my old journal if ya wanna see.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 17, 2002)

What will you boys think if I tell you I still have not seen the first Matrix??? 

dvlmn...let me go check it out...


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 17, 2002)

well miss L i'd hve to say you'll probably have to see it to understand the next one. It's pretty involved, my ex-gf couldn't figure it out til I made her sit through it the second time lol.


----------



## kuso (May 17, 2002)

Haven`t seen the Matrix is like haven`t seen Pulpfiction, or the Crow......it`s one of those flix that have influenced so many others that you just HAVE to see it.


----------



## butterfly (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> What will you boys think if I tell you I still have not seen the first Matrix???


You gotta see it!!!  We actually saw it in the theater TWICE!!!  Can't wait for II to come out.

Loved Pulp Fiction!


----------



## kuso (May 18, 2002)

Whats this? It`s past you usual first post time  Sleeping in?


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2002)

well...it IS Saturday...
Yeah, Matrix II looks like it will be wicked as well.
Gonna be a good sumer for movies!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 18, 2002)

I'm here...can you believe I slept so late? Now I have to go do about 100 things before we leave to go out of town...ahhhhhhhhhh!!

I posted in the other thread, but I'll say it here..Star Wars was awesome!!!


----------



## kuso (May 18, 2002)

Where are you headed?


----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2002)

We are so looking forward to Matrix II.  Men In Black II looks good as well.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 19, 2002)

We are back! We went to Lance's parent's house for a family get together to celebrate two bdays and mother's day. I really, really hate roadtrips! 

I have never seen MIB either.


----------



## butterfly (May 19, 2002)

MIB was just too funny to miss.  No sex stuff... no blodd-n-guts fight scenes... just funny!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 20, 2002)

Butterfly! What were you do up so early?

Morning! Off to to back and biceps. I have given up on the schedule/program mapped out in MF Hers...it was an extremely unrealistic program for someone that has less than 2 hours to spend in the gym every day!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 20, 2002)

All is well, here at work now. No time to chat this morning. 

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## kuso (May 20, 2002)

Hi there 

Hows things?

I just noticed this thread and thought you might be able to help the guy out 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7235


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

Hey honey..how are you doing????
Did you have fun at Lance's parents? Hope so! I know girl, I hate roadtrips too!!! I took a 2 1/2 hr. one this weekend!
 Have a good day!


----------



## kuso (May 20, 2002)

hi ya 

I will be at wo......wor..........wo..........kk....um, busy when you wake up, so I just thought I`d say thanks for the post in the new guys thread


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

Princess, hey! Ours was three hours after stopping twice...grrr! 

kuso, you're sweet!  Thanks for telling me about the thread, I've been so busy I wouldn't have seen it until much later.

Have fun working!


----------



## kuso (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> kuso, you're sweet!



 Now you can think that all you like, but don`t go posting it 

You`ll spoil a rep I`ve worked so hard to get


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

Er...I don't know. Now that you're a mod and all, maybe you should be a little sweeter to all of us! 

I guess you may have mentioned this somewhere else..but are you still a mod over at MM?


----------



## kuso (May 21, 2002)

And you never even congratulated me  

I thought I`m ALMOST always nice to you  

And, um...yeah I am....though I wonder for how much longer......I had a bit of a run in with EOS/CITB over here the other day...so I`m waiting to hear some sort of bitching from him


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

What's going on??


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

Are  you okay today sweetie??


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

Yeah where are you?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

I'm here, I'm here! But very busy with work stuff. I took a few minutes earlier to post on the Challenge contestants threads, but that's about it. 

Thanks for caring though!


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

Wait...I didn't say I cared.

Just kidding ya meanie


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

Oh my gosh fade your mean!!!!!! 
I care Miss Ledix!!!
That sucks your so busy..well kinda..at least your days going by fast! 
Gonna post your food??


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

I said I was kidding.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

Okay..food....

Meal 1 (before gym): 1/2 Labrada bar, 1/2 cp Fiber One (dry)
***ate second half of bar on the way to work from gym***
Meal 2: Four eggs (three whites, one yolk) scrambled, 1/2 cp oatmeal
Meal 3: Cottage cheese, apple
Meal 4: Tuna (albacore in one of those ready-paks), peas, about 12 almonds


How's that??

And Fade, I know you're kidding!

Princess..I am busy, and yes the days goes fast, but I am very stressed!


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

Good on food honey!!
Sorry your so stressed!! That sucks hon'


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 22, 2002)

Thanks Princess!

Off to the gym now for a leg day. I won't be back online until later this afternoon, I am going straight to a seminar after the gym. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

fun fun seminars..have a great day babe!!!! WOW I can't believe you have that MANY POSTS!!  COOL! I am TRYING TO CATCH UP With you!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 22, 2002)

I've been slacking on the posts I know i'll never catch up to ya. but oh well. 

Hope the stress gets better soon. 

Have fun at your seminar.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 23, 2002)

Off to Spinning class now, although I'm not even sure I should do it since my legs are sore from my workout yesterday. I'm also not sure that I will be keeping this thread open, I really don't have the time to update it as much as I would like.

Hope everyone has a great morning!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 23, 2002)

Did the spinning class, even though I really wasn't up for it. Didn't push myself as hard as usual, but it was still okay. My legs are now even more sore than before. Owww!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 23, 2002)

Good morning Miss LeDix, did you get the naked pics I sent you. I got the ones you sent me. You are one fine lady.  

Just thought I would give you a hard time.


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

None of that talk of closing this thread gurl 

Not too many make it past 30 pages  and you don`t need to update it daily to keep it up to date....hell, it doesn`t even need to be up to date all the time 

You may well find your legs will recover faster after doing the class than if you hadn`t


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I got the ones you sent me. You are one fine lady.



 You been holding out on me  

craig..do you have my addy 

Something tells me though, you`re not going to be alive long enough to use it  you`re about to get your ass kicked


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 23, 2002)

Good Morning craig! Thanks for those pics!  

kuso, I guess you just don't have quite the 'oomph' that Craig has. Sorry! 

My legs hurt, I'll let you know how I recover...when I recover. 

kuso, since you are the mod of this forum..and it's you who I would have to ask to get my thread closed....er, uh, well...if you are saying that I can't close this thread, I guess I can't!


----------



## craig777 (May 23, 2002)

Kuso, I will hook you up bro. She has the cutest little tush you have ever seen.  

OK, Miss LeDix I will stop pornalizing your journal now.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 23, 2002)

Craig, I'm glad I could help you get it out of your system. And even though that phrase is ripe for pornalization, I hope that you are strong enough to resist the temptation. Don't be like ALBOB!


----------



## craig777 (May 23, 2002)

Albob he's my hero, but I'll resist.  

Have a good day at work today.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2002)

Hello MissL.....how are you today? 
Liked the spinning class did ya?  I'm thinking of taking one on Saturday.  I need to find out what time it is at my gym.

Just wanted to pop over and say hello.


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> kuso, I guess you just don't have quite the 'oomph' that Craig has. Sorry!




  

You have NO chance of getting this thread closed now


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

Incase you don't look in Butterflies journal....Isopure does have a RTD protein drink. It comes in a glass bottle.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 23, 2002)

kuso, what have I done? 

Fade, you're right, I'll be just staying in here today. But thanks for telling me that. I'll check it out later.


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> kuso, what have I done?



It`s what you haven`t done thats the problem


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Incase you don't look in Butterflies journal....Isopure does have a RTD protein drink. It comes in a glass bottle.




I've tried those Fade....they are so good too!!!


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

Yeah they are


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 23, 2002)

kuso, don't let Craig's comments from this morning think you can start getting pornal in here. 

Hi FG! I'm not ignoring you, promise! Gotta get to work...I'm going to unsubscribe from my thread for today. Anything urgent (I wouldn't think there would be)...PM me. 

Bye for now! 

Ben? Noel? Felicity? Anyone else watch that last night?


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

Are you guy`s talking Isopure as in Natures Best??


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> kuso, don't let Craig's comments from this morning think you can start getting pornal in here.



Moi 

I think you may have me confused with someone else.....I don`t think I have ever been offically told to not be pornal in your thread...have I


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Are you guy`s talking Isopure as in Natures Best??


Yup


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_ Don't be like ALBOB!



HEY!!!   I made a promise and I've stuck to it!!!  Why ya' picking on me???


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 23, 2002)

Ignore this...for Scotty The Body the thread deleter......


----------



## Pitboss (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Ignore this...for Scotty The Body the thread deleter......



Oops sorry I looked 

YOu don't happen to have anything a little more revealing do you???  short skirt, high heels, sheer blouse????  Just wondering


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

OR NAKED!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> OR NAKED!!!!



Now that was very rude and uncalled for.... naked? Please. 

At least you could have said... naked.. but socks are okay!!!


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

Oh...I messed up again...damn.

Thanks PB. I'll try harder next time.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 23, 2002)

I just took this for you people. I was wearing heels, but you can't tell. It's blurry and I look wierd, but I know you'll enjoy it since you can see my legs!


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2002)

I still think you need to get this outfit... you'd look awesome in it!!!


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

Focus focus!!

I like that one.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 23, 2002)

butterfly, that outfit is hot! 

Fade, that was my second attempt at taking that picture, and I really didn't have too much time to spend on the project. Oh, and thanks for the PM...good think butterfly can't see what you wrote!


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2002)

Don't worry MissL, I know he loves me and I know he'd never cheat on me with another woman.

Butt this thing going on between him and PB has me all rattle


----------



## Pitboss (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Butt this thing going on between him and PB has me all rattle




hey he started it!!! I think......  oh wait. Damn. 


Ms L your legs are looking hot!!!!!!!  Thanks for the pic..  oh one suggestion. Next time make the bed first.... he he


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

Very nice legs   

Kinda reminds me of Japanese porn...they blur the good bits so you can`t really see anything


----------



## Twin Peak (May 23, 2002)

Hello folks!  First time in Miss L's J -- very interesting!  Nice pictures too.

Ya'll are using Isopure?  I started taking it during my cutting phase (which started 5 weeks ago) and its not bad for 0 carbs 0 fat....but pricey!

Hope ya don't mind me checkin' things out once and a while Missy....


----------



## Twin Peak (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Incase you don't look in Butterflies journal....Isopure does have a RTD protein drink. It comes in a glass bottle.



Sorry Fit I have to disagree, while the vanilla powder is OK (especially on oatmeal) the "clear" Isopure RTD is NASTY...and I have a relatively high tolerance for nasty stuff if its good for you.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hello folks!  First time in Miss L's J -- very interesting!  Nice pictures too.
> 
> Ya'll are using Isopure?  I started taking it during my cutting phase (which started 5 weeks ago) and its not bad for 0 carbs 0 fat....but pricey!
> ...



Twinnie...I guess this is the first time you've been in here, ey? When you say it's interesting...I assume you are referring to the constant battle between pornality and purity? That's my area of expertise! I don't mind you visiting me. This journal stays somewhat slow, at least during the day, since I'm so busy at work. 

Didn't you start a journal way back when?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Don't worry MissL, I know he loves me and I know he'd never cheat on me with another woman.
> 
> Butt this thing going on between him and PB has me all rattle



Oh girl, you know I was just joking!  

I know, they give us a hard time about cacklin...but take a look at all the banter between Fade, ALBOB, Craig, PB, kuso, dvlmn...all of them!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 23, 2002)

PB, we don't make the bed every day. Are we slobs? 

kuso, I'd prefer to not be put in the same category as porn, but er, well, umm...thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> Twinnie...Didn't you start a journal way back when?




Yeah and I visit it once and a while.  I think I am the only one who does though....

Actually I only update it once a week or so; too boring to keep writing everything I eat.


----------



## kuso (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> kuso, I'd prefer to not be put in the same category as porn, but er, well, umm...thanks for the compliment!



 Sorry 

Morning BTW  TGIF...I think


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 24, 2002)

TGIF is right! I'm not sure how my split ended up this way, but my plan is to do three sets of three different exercises for tris, bis, and delts. I may only have time for two sets of three for three or three sets of three for two. Does that make sense?

I am so tired! And my legs are still sore! And how are you?


----------



## kuso (May 24, 2002)

Not too bad thanks 

You know...if you do delts first you could cut the nuber of sets for tri`s as they`ll already be tired....and I doubt you`d need 9 sets for bi`s.......I think you could destroy them in around 6  just MHO


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2002)

hey! 
'mornin!
Dammit! PBtook the words I was going to use...you know HOT legs...unmade bed....

he did forge to mention your dresser was open....

aren't you up awfully early?


----------



## kuso (May 24, 2002)

And burner....did you notice the fan at the end of the bed   Must get pretty hot in there  

( Sorry Miss P, couldn`t help myself  )


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2002)

sa Jim Carrey in the movie, The MASK said, and I quote:
"SMOKIN'!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 24, 2002)

Hello you two! I ended up three sets of two different exercises for each bodypart. I did some quick sets to failure to finish it up. It seemed to work out..thanks for the input!

And who knew that photo would get such specific feedback? The bed was unmade....the fan...the drawer...I guess that's what you get when you take a picture spontanouesly (OMG, I have no idea how to spell that!)....


----------



## craig777 (May 24, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Miss LeDix*
> 
> but I know you'll enjoy it since you can see my legs!



Wow Miss LeDix nice legs.     , and I can definately tell that I was absolutely correct in saying you have a great tush.

Seriously your legs look really good, from one athlete to another, it has nothing whatsoever to do with them being shapely and smooth, and toned, and yummy.

Alright enough pornalization. Good morning Miss LeDix.


----------



## craig777 (May 24, 2002)

Oh, and by the way I take offense at the comment about us bantering between us.  

What we men do is constructive, and worthwhile.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 24, 2002)

And good morning to you Craig! Thanks for the compliments!  

TGIF, people! And a three day weekend, how cool is that! 

Oh, BTW, Burner...I am always up that early. I get up at 4:40 to get to the gym before work.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 24, 2002)

Banter? I believe I used the term cackle. And you can thank ALBOB (I'm pretty sure) for that verb, he's the first one to use it referrring to the BANTER between the ladies here.


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2002)

Morning Miss Ledix.. I have to mention to that your legs are looking very good!! Can tell you have been working hard

HECK ya, a 3 day weekend, TOTALLY COOL!!!  Got any big plans?

Have a great day!


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2002)

Where are u?? BUSY??
I had a short break, wanted to say HI, and Have a great weekend!!
back to work now!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 24, 2002)

Princess! Busy as usual..but not very motivated to do much on a Friday afternoon with only 45 minutes to go! 

Thanks for the compliment on my legs. And no, we have no big plans for Memorial Day. Looking at houses and hanging out with some friends. That's about it. Let me go investigate your journal and make sure you've been eating enough today!


----------



## Fade (May 24, 2002)

I just stopped by to say hello......Hello


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 24, 2002)

Hello. Have I told you lately how much I hate your avatar?


----------



## Jodi (May 24, 2002)

I thought I would just come by and say hello.  So HI and have a great long weekend.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 24, 2002)

Well, everyone is saying hi this afternoon! How sweet, thanks mochy, you have fun too! I haven't been able to police your journal lately, I can assume that everyone has been misbehaving as usual.


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2002)

Hey! Oh no, I better go fill in my journal on what I ate, if your checkin!!! 
WELL... I hope you have a nice relaxing weekend!
I know, I don't feel like working either..but my boss said we could leave in 30 minutes..so that motivated me to move faster!!


----------



## Fade (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Have I told you lately how much I hate your avatar?


Why no you haven't. 

How sweet of you.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 24, 2002)

It freaks me out every time! I think you should put your butt cheeks up there! Oh butterfly..........


----------



## kuso (May 25, 2002)

Well....you were up late last night weren`t you


----------



## kuso (May 27, 2002)

Unless I`m mistaken it`s Monday morning over there.....way past your wake up time, and still no posts  Everything alright?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 27, 2002)

kuso, it's Memorial Day!  But I did go to the gym for back, chest, and a quick walk on the treadmill. 

What's up over there?


----------



## kuso (May 27, 2002)

not much....just work as usual  

Any plans for today then?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 27, 2002)

Well, we are going to see the movie Insomnia, it just came out this weekend, and is supposed to be really good. We are also going to drive out to a house that we may make an offer on...just to check it out again...so this may be an ignorant question, but is there no mention there that today is Memorial Day? What about all the US citizens that are there?


----------



## kuso (May 27, 2002)

I`m kinda on my own out here where I live. There are plenty of Americans at my company but I hardly ever see them as we all go to our clients, not to an office to work.

To be honest, I had no idea  I`m guessing Memorial for those that died during the war?!?!?! In Australia that is Anzac day, which is the 25th of April, and over here I think the 15th of August.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 27, 2002)

I just had a very frightening experience. I signed up for CNN Breaking News emails..so when something major happens, they email me. I got an email a few minutes ago about a bombing in Isreal. As some of you know, I have lots and lots of family over there, including my oldest sister (and her husband, and thier three kids). They live in Petach Tikvah, which just happens to be the town where the bombing today took place. I started crying immeadiately (when I got the email), then called my sister. She wasn't there, but I talked to my 13 yeal old niece, who told me everyone was fine and that my sister was out swimming. I'm still very shaken right now...and will feel better when I actually talk to my sister.


----------



## kuso (May 27, 2002)

Jeez, that musta been scarey. I don`t envy you your family situation at all.....I know what it`s like to be in another contry when something bad happens, but bombing and such is another level of stress completely.

I`m glad she and her family are safe


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 27, 2002)

Yes, it was really scary. I still haven't talked to her, but my mom talked to her husband and he assured her everyone was safe. But it really hit home today. I mean, what can I do to keep her more safe? I feel so helpless. 

Thanks for the concern though.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 27, 2002)

sorry to hear about all the stuff happening. But i'm glad to hear your sister is ok. 

Hope you have a better week this week.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 28, 2002)

OMG! I overslept by about thirty minutes!!! Talk to everyone later!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 28, 2002)

Thanks dvlmn (and Lina) for the sweetness.

Workout was good, have to get to work now. Hope everyone is doing great! 

Oh..and hi Adidas!


----------



## kuso (May 28, 2002)

Morning, sleepy head


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

Morning honey!
HONEY!! I am sooo sorry about your scare w/ the bombing...I know YOU were FREAKING OUT!! I would have been too!! I am So glad they are okay though!! 
Hope you had a great memorial day weekend!! How was that house you went and looked at?? Are you guys making an offer on it?? Details!!
I slept late too this morning!!! 
 Have a good day!


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Morning, sleepy head


Hehehehe
What's happening to Kuso?


----------



## kuso (May 28, 2002)




----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

You're being Mr. Sweetie pants.


----------



## kuso (May 28, 2002)

Oh sorry bud, just got back from work and it takes a little warming up sometimes 

BTW......I`ve asked w8 to forward that filthy pic to ya.......


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 28, 2002)

Princess, thanks! Weekend was okay. No house updates. A couple that we were thinking about have been sold or are under contract. 

kuso, stick to your guns! Don't let Fade bully you into being mean like him.


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

Hey! That sucks they are already sold or w/ contracts...that happend to us a bunch when we were looking too! Wish ya more luck!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 29, 2002)

Morning...I did not sleep late today!  

Today is leg day...leg press, squats, walking lunges, deadlift, leg curl, lying leg curl, plie squats...all sorts of stuff!


----------



## lina (May 29, 2002)

Hey Missy!

You are an early riser like me! Leg day for me too! Have fun with yours!  May you end up sore and with lots of good pain!


----------



## kuso (May 29, 2002)

Just finished legs a couple of hours ago....still in pain and feeling great


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 29, 2002)

kuso, lina, and Miss L are way cool because we all did legs today! 

I am hoping to be sore like you guys are (will be). 

Have a great day!


----------



## lina (May 29, 2002)

Back from leg workout.  Quivering  succatash!  Had to use cruise control for my 1 mile ride home.....How were yours workouts?


----------



## kuso (May 29, 2002)

Mine was great  Ran in, had the place almost to myself...told the instructors not to bother me  35min later crawled out, drove home, and fell up the three steps to the elevator


----------



## craig777 (May 29, 2002)

Good morning Miss LeDix, and how are you this morning. 

I was thinking about doing legs today, but I want to cut some, so I think I will do kick boxing today.  

Have a good day.  

Sorry no pornal today.


----------



## lina (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> ...., and fell up the three steps to the elevator



Haha LOL! Sign of a good leg day!

Sorry,kuso! Are you OK?


----------



## kuso (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Haha LOL! Sign of a good leg day!
> ...




LOL....yeah, I`m fine...nobody saw me 

It was my first leg workout in about 2 weeks, so I was quite pleased with the degree of pain I managed to cause myself 

I probly won`t be a happy man in the morning though


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

OUCH...I had leg day last night, and can feel it already!!  AWESOME!!

Good Morning Miss Ledix!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2002)

hey did legs yesterday, does that count?  But it's all this stinkin cardio that's kickin my a$$.

How you doing today Miss Ledix?


----------



## lina (May 30, 2002)

Hi MissL,

Good morning!  How are your legs? 

What about you kuso? Don't forget the glutamine!

Good Pain right Princess?


----------



## kuso (May 30, 2002)

Hmmmmm....No Miss P


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 30, 2002)

I'm here, but I just did not have time to post in here this morning. You have been warned that I was not going to post in here that much. But you won't let me close this thread! 

Talk to you later. Hope all of you are doing well!


----------



## craig777 (May 30, 2002)

Good morning Miss LeDix, I know that you can't post but I thought that I would just come in here to say hi.  

Kuso, I think Miss LeDix needs to change her avatar too, just like all the other ladies are doing.


----------



## kuso (May 30, 2002)

Gatta agree 

Though the hubby don`t 

Hows about an old one, would he agree to that?


----------



## craig777 (May 30, 2002)

Oh yea, Miss LeDix you would have a nice avatar.


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

hey honeypie!!
Hope u have a great night!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 30, 2002)

Hey P, I've been so busy. I'm glad you are feeling better. I really hope you go to the store tonight and buy a box of Fiber One cereal.  And then of course you have to eat it!


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

HEY!!
Damn..........do I have to eat that???

Just kidding! I will~~thanks honey!
have a great night


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2002)

I love fiber one!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 31, 2002)

Morning to all. Sorry that I have not been replying to specific posts by others. Off to the gym for bis, tris, and hopefully about 10 minutes of cardio. I have an appointment before work so I won't be back here for a while. 

Hope everyone is great!


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

Hope you have a great day girlie!!


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

Don't worry about taking your time to respond to things... we all have to work some of the time


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

Hey! What did your day look like today?? Food?????

I hope u have a wonderful weekend girl!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 31, 2002)

Hi P! Like I said, I won't be posting my food or workout details in here anymore, I just don't have the time.  Things are going okay though. Thanks for stopping by...and you, too butterfly!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 31, 2002)

hi there.  hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey dvlmn...hope you are doing well these days!  

Morning to all, off to the gym in a few for back and biceps, and hopefully about ten minutes of cardio if I have time. 

Hope everyone is doing awesome!


----------



## Adidas (Jun 3, 2002)

It took me awhile to read through most of this   You are too much girl!    I need to take my pics and stats and see what everyone in here can help me with.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 3, 2002)

O....M....G!! I can't believe you actually posted in here! 

Yes, you should totally start a journal and post pics and all that. 

I know my journal is crazy...but it's really slowed down since work has gotten so busy. 

What happened to you today? I was gone before you even got started! You were too busy being a social butterfly of course!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey Miss L, just thought I'd say hi.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi back at ya!


----------



## Fade (Jun 3, 2002)

What's up?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi Fade. That's it...you guys are forcing me to unsubscribe from my own thread. Have to get work done now.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2002)

Fine.  I am unsubscribing too then!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 3, 2002)

Whatever.  Bye for now!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2002)

(i didn't see that comment since I unsubscribed)


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

HEY MISS LEDIX!!

I saw you were on sooo had to pop in and say HI!!
Have a great night babe!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi P!  Thanks for dropping by!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

HI! How are u girl??
Now I am just as busy as u are at work! So I gotta play on here at night! Well not every night, but I am at my moms right now so I can play!
Anyway. HOPE YOUR GREAT!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 4, 2002)

Princess, I can't believe that you don't have a computer with internet access at home. We are such computer junkies...we choose to not have cable, and have DSL instead. 

Have a great (busy) day at work honey!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 4, 2002)

Good morning Miss LeDix, it just isn't the same around here without all your pornalness. 

Have a great day.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 4, 2002)

LOL at you Craig!  Very busy lady these days!


----------



## kuso (Jun 4, 2002)

You`re also a major pix perv 

Morning


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2002)

Were you been these days?  Don't see you around here much lately?  Hope all is well!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 4, 2002)

Mochy, if you scroll back a few pages, you'll see I'm very busy at work and don't have time to post much. I'll try to visit your journal soon! 

Shut up kuso!


----------



## kuso (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> Shut up kuso!




 seems to be your standard greeting for me recently


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

Hey MissL 

Wanted to pop bye to say hi


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 4, 2002)

Hey Miss LeDix, 

Just wanted to pop in and say hi.   
















Actually I just wanted to bother you at work.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

Hey Miss L~ I know I have never bought my own computer! I always just went to my moms. My work gave me one, but I don't like it at all! I am buying me one soon!!! Oh girl.. Matt has to have his Cable!!!  
Have a great day!


----------



## lina (Jun 5, 2002)

hi MissL!

Me too, just say 'hi'!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

hey lina!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

Uh...hi to both of you!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey girl, what are u up to tonight??


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

Oh..I am super tired right now..that's what happens when you wake up at 4:30 in the morning and only get about six hours of sleep! 

Will be going to sleep shortly...


----------



## lina (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Princess and MissL! 

Yep, Miss L you ARE up early, I see you here early morn too!  Nite nite!


----------



## kuso (Jun 7, 2002)

Good morning  Just thought I`d bump this


----------



## butterfly (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey MissL 

I got 2 mtgs this afternoon   So I'm counting on you to hold down the fort 

Where's our Princess today


----------



## kuso (Jun 7, 2002)

She was here a little while ago....so was Miss P


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 7, 2002)

heeellllllllloooooooooooooooooooooo




heeellllllllloooooooooooooooooooooo




heeellllllllloooooooooooooooooooooo
heeellllllllloooooooooooooooooooooo

I think i'm starting to hear an echo in this journal. heeheh j/k we know yoru busy there Miss L.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

HEY MISS LEDIX~ I saw that you were ONLINE!!
I HOPE you have a WONDERFUL WEEKEND GIRLIE!! Whatcha got going on???

TAKE CARE!!
**HUGS**


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey MissL
> 
> I got 2 mtgs this afternoon   So I'm counting on you to hold down the fort
> ...



I tried my best, but did not have much luck.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> She was here a little while ago....so was Miss P



Hello Mr. Mod...I told you I was not going to be updating this thread anymore!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

oh crap.. I was busy today too!!! 
 SORRY BUTTERFLY!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> heeellllllllloooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> ...



Hi dvlmn...very busy with both work and with The Cause here on the IM boards.

I meant to tell you yesterday that I don't like your views on Eminem.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

What is "the Cause Here On IM BOARDS"

Am i missing something?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> HEY MISS LEDIX~ I saw that you were ONLINE!!
> I HOPE you have a WONDERFUL WEEKEND GIRLIE!! Whatcha got going on???
> 
> ...



P-Diddy! You are now beating me by about forty posts! You really do post alot girl!  

Actually, we do have something planned this weekend. We are staying at a resort tomorrow night for our anniversary. We went to the same place for our anniversary last year and we are trying to make it a tradition. We are both looking forward to it!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> What is "the Cause Here On IM BOARDS"
> 
> Am i missing something?



The Cause is the whole kuso/Twin Peak picture issue.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

OH DUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I KNEW THAT!! My bad!!
thanks!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

OH MY GOSH.. HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!! THAT Sounds really romantic girl! I hope you guys have a GREAT TIME!!! Don't forget to bring the bubble bath! 

I KNOW, I am beating you on the posts!! HA! But lately I have been slacking..gotten busy at work ..like you!! 
Take care doll! I am leaving work now, I just put in overtime!! Gotta get home to my puppy!! 
HAVE A WONDERFUL TIME!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I meant to tell you yesterday that I don't like your views on Eminem.



Ya still love me anyway, don't ya  

cool, and happy anniversary


----------



## kuso (Jun 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> Hello Mr. Mod...I told you I was not going to be updating this thread anymore!



Actually, you said not as often I think, not not at all 


Anyway....morning again


----------



## kuso (Jun 8, 2002)

Oh yeah, happy anniversary, mine was just the other day too


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 8, 2002)

Thanks..and cool! How many years have you been married? Did you guys go out and do anything special?


----------



## kuso (Jun 8, 2002)

Too many  JUST JOKING!!!  I think it`s 8 years now. How bout you guy`s?

We planned to go out, but her mother pulled out of baby sitting our daughter at the last moment.  We`ll do something in a couple of weeks probably.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 8, 2002)

That's too bad about the babysitting...Dixie will be staying with a family...it's part of a service called Bed & Biscuit, where your dog stays with a family as part of thier family while you are away. I like doing that for her...it's better than her being boarded in some vets office or something. Anyway...

This past Thursday was three years of wedded bliss (?!?) for us.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 8, 2002)

gmorning, hope you have an awesome Anniversary weekend.

and the Bed & Biscuit thing sounds cool, Dixie must love all the attention


----------



## kuso (Jun 9, 2002)

Hope you had a good one


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> gmorning, hope you have an awesome Anniversary weekend.
> 
> and the Bed & Biscuit thing sounds cool, Dixie must love all the attention



Hi dvlmn! Yes, we had an awesome time! I love the place we went to, it's very cool. 

Dixie had a great time...the woman she stayed with was pet sitting several other dogs, so she had a blast!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Hope you had a good one



Thanks...see above post.

kusoness, I am so glad you changed your sig..those pictures were so big and a bit vulgar to have on my PC at work.


----------



## kuso (Jun 9, 2002)

I was looking for something worse 

Actually, the graphics were messing with my pc so they had to go ....oh yeah, I sensed your dissapproval too


----------



## kuso (Jun 9, 2002)

Opps, forgot my manners. 

Glad you had a good weekend


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> The Cause is the whole kuso/Twin Peak picture issue.



I love this!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Opps, forgot my manners.
> 
> Glad you had a good weekend



Yeah, really...what's up with you being so rude?  

LOL!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> I love this!



Really? Why?  I would think you'd want to end this whole ordeal....


----------



## craig777 (Jun 10, 2002)

Good morning Miss LeDix  

Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> Really? Why?  I would think you'd want to end this whole ordeal....



You see this as an ordeal, I see it as pure entertainment!  I know, I have a warped personality!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 10, 2002)

TP, you wouldn't be saying that our Miss LeDix would be taking this too seriously would you.


----------



## kuso (Jun 10, 2002)

craig`s trying to stir up trouble again


----------



## craig777 (Jun 10, 2002)

Never Kuso


----------



## kuso (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh sure


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 10, 2002)

Have fun boys...I am unsubscribing now...

Craig, you are a total trouble maker!

To both TP and kusoness...post a pic or suffer the consequences! I feel the conflict within you...go with your feelings...post a pic!

Yes..I watched Return of the Jedi last night..can you tell?


----------



## kuso (Jun 10, 2002)

LOL....TP she`s trying that Jedi mind conrol trick ON US


----------



## craig777 (Jun 10, 2002)

Why thank you Miss LeDix, I sure try hard.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey Miss LeDix, since the Dark side won this round, and before the empire strikes back. I think you should repost your picture that you took down before.  

What do you think guys, she sure is purty.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice try, my young padawan....


----------



## craig777 (Jun 10, 2002)

What is a padawan.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

Young padawan777 has not yet mastered the jedi mind trick....


----------



## craig777 (Jun 10, 2002)

I can see that I am going to have to see the movie.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

HEY MISS LEDIX!! 
Just wanted to pop in! I am glad you guys had a lot of fun on your trip!! 
Take care, have a great day babe!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi all...very busy today at work..have a great day!


----------



## Adidas (Jun 11, 2002)

Girl,

You don't really work ...ha ha Being 7minutes late this morning throws everything off.  

I too wanted to say that I am glad you had a wonderful trip!  I checked out the sites and sign me up for a weekend.  Thanks for the info.

Don't work too hard today!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2002)

Have a great day honey!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

Hello to all three of you


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi Kuso!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

.........good night


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 11, 2002)

Hello to all! Very busy at work, as usual...

kuso, you are up late tonight!
Princess, I'll try to check on your journal in a bit...
Adidas, those seven minutes are still affecting me!  Are you really going to go to C E?


----------



## lina (Jun 11, 2002)

HidiHo Miss L! 

Hot and Humid here in MA! Spend da day with kiddos at the playground. Coming inside to cool off a bit and to check what's new at the IM community


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> kuso, you are up late tonight!



And paying for it now


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2002)

Isn't it morning?  Not enough sleep huh?


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

Just about 6 hours.......just woke up


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh, I had 4 hours last night and I am STILL in the office!  So no sympathy bud!


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

LOL..... Poor bastard!!

Tonight I`m looking at a max of anout 4 1/2, but then only a 1/2 days work


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 11, 2002)

What's up with you crazy boys and your lack of sleep? However, I have no room to talk...since I get about six hours of sleep a night..!


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

LOL.....by the way Miss P, did Adidas make a diary yesterday?????

I saw her making one, but couldn`t see it this morning!! Maybe my brain is just not working yet.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 11, 2002)

Yes, she did..It's called something like Working Hard, Playing Hard...you should go check it out. I believe you are mentioned by name...


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks, just found and posted


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 11, 2002)

Yes, I saw that....poor girl, I don't even think she realizes what she's gotten herself into...


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

Actually we had a conversation about my charm in another thread last week.......I lost the thread so just thought I`d remind her 

Actually, now I remember, lina crashed the thread with talk of me posting pix, so I had to do a runner


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2002)

Lately I never get more than 4 hours either b/c of work or the twins!


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

How old are the twins?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 11, 2002)

And where do you work...or what type of job do you do? I know your profile says attorney...but I was thinking that you sure do post a lot...must not be in court and such. No?


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

Oo, Oo, I can answer that......but I`ll let TP 

I think we were really lucky with my daughter. For the first 6 weeks, we didn`t sleep at all, but after that she`d sleep right through the night, every night


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2002)

Mostly I am in the office but I occassionally get to court -- I handle v. large commercial litigations that rarely if ever go to trial.

Ummm, we have been registered for just as long and you have TWICE as many posts!  And you are always claiming to be so busy....


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 11, 2002)

TP..this is the second time you have been flamed me tonight. I'm not sure what to think of it. It seems you want to have conflict with me..it pleases you for some reason. 

Anyway..I do a lot of my posting at night, while I am not at work. Blame it on the damn baseball season...my husband always wants to watch that crap!


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

I`m staying out of the post whore fight


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 11, 2002)

I copied and pasted this from the stats page...funny, my name is not on it...!!!  But a certain other person is!!  

Top 10 Posters - Last 24 Hours 
kuso 60 
w8lifter 51 
Mudge 42 
Prince 35 
butterfly 35 
Scotty the Body 35 
I Are Baboon 31 
lina 30 
The_Chicken_Daddy 28 
Pitboss 27 
Top 10 Posters - Last 7 Days 
kuso 370 
w8lifter 317 
dvlmn666 181 
Mudge 164 
Princess 143 
Twin Peak 140 
butterfly 137 
Dr. Pain 134 
Prince 130 
lina 126


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

Are you trying to say something to ME?????


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2002)

And even w/ that HUGE quantity you still have double, hmmm.

"Flamed you"....First, you have certainly taken you cracks!  Second, I am not looking for a conflict just having fun, I guess you haven't figured out my warped sense of humor, sorry if it was taken the wrong way.

Kuso, how could you have answered that?  Just curious?  And the boys are almost 3 months, they sleep but not through the night (yet anyway!)


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

You PM`d me and told me......  Well, you didn`t mention about hardly ever going to court, but I kinda guessed that.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 11, 2002)

Okay..I know you and I both have a registered date of March, but I am pretty sure you did not start posting on a regular basis until last month, right? All I am trying to say is that you cannot call me a Post Whore, because that is the pot calling the kettle black. 

I was actually sort of somewhat kidding when I made the flaming comment. Coolness?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 11, 2002)

And no kuso, I was talking about you. You are a post whore, but you don't ever try to deny it.


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

Moi????? 

I just have so much important info to share with my buddies at IM.......


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> You PM`d me and told me......  Well, you didn`t mention about hardly ever going to court, but I kinda guessed that.



Oh yeah!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> And no kuso, I was talking about you. You are a post whore, but you don't ever try to deny it.



I never denied it.  Nor did I call you a post whore and I believe that you mentioned it first young lady!

I have been posting since I started, I think the record will reflect that, and I have W8 to vouch since she brought me over here!

And yes, coolness!  (is that a word?)


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

TP......brought you from MM.com ( yes I saw you lurking  ) or somewhere else?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2002)

Yup!  And I wasn't "lurking" -- okay maybe a little!  You still go over there?


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

About once every..........month or so 

Now I`ve posted that here though, I`m probably going to get another PM telling me to chose which site I want to mod at


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2002)

why would you have to choose?  I guess I still don't understand the politics.


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

Me either.....I think they must make up the rules as they go over there


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 12, 2002)

I try to stay out of all IM vs. MM issues!

Hope everyone is great...worked legs today...walking lunges, plie squat, calf raises, lying leg curl, leg extension, deadlifts, squats and leg press. 

Bye for now!


----------



## kuso (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I try to stay out of all IM vs. MM issues!



But for whatever reason I think this was the thread that got me in trouble over there last time 

Anyway.....what kind of wieght do you use for calf raises??


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

Hi MISS Ledix~ 
How are u today?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 12, 2002)

hi there, sounds like a good leg workout. 

and yeah kuso, it'll probably be one of the limiting factors on if they let me have any cash on that contest thingy to. lol But oh well it was fun.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

I KNOW YOUR ON~~ You can't hide honey!!

HOW ARE U??


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2002)

MissL...You haven't commented on my avatar for today...


----------

